# Coronavirus vaccine shots given worldwide



## ghazi52

*Over 2.66B coronavirus vaccine shots given worldwide*








https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*

6:26 PM | June 21, 2021


Over 2.66 billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have been given worldwide so far, figures compiled by Our World in Data, a tracking website, showed on Monday.

China leads the global count with over 1.3 billion jabs, followed by the US with 317.97 million.
India has administered 280 million shots, Brazil 86.9 million, the UK 74.3 million, Germany 66.45 million, France 48.21 million, and Italy 46.2 million.

Turkey ranks 9th on the list with over 42.27 million doses given, followed by Mexico, Spain, and Indonesia.
The country with the most doses administered by population is the United Arab Emirates (UAE), with 146.21 doses per 100 people.

Following the UAE, countries with the most doses administered per 100 people are Malta with 141.74, Seychelles 140, San Marino 128.68, Israel 122.99, Bahrain 114.21, Chile 111.87, Mongolia 110.07, the UK 109.45, Iceland 104.08, Uruguay 101.3, and Qatar 100.18.

Since December 2019, the pandemic has claimed over 3.86 million lives in 192 countries and regions, with more than 178.58 million cases reported worldwide, according to the US-based Johns Hopkins University.

The US, India, and Brazil remain the worst-hit countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

On Chinese vaccines distribution,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406592063534215174








Tracking China's COVID-19 Vaccine Distribution - Bridge Consulting


Examining China's Promise to Make Its Vaccines A Global Public Good




bridgebeijing.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 2.92B coronavirus vaccine shots administered worldwide*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
8:39 PM | June 27, 2021


Over 2.92 billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have so far been administered worldwide, figures compiled by Our World in Data, a tracking website, showed on Sunday.

China leads the global count with more than 1.16 billion jabs, followed by the US with 322.12 million.
India has administered 321.76 million shots, Brazil 92.92 million, the UK 76.32 million, Germany 71.44 million, France 50.99 million, and Italy 49.47 million.

Turkey ranks ninth on the list with over 47.14 million doses given, followed by Mexico, Indonesia, and Spain.

The country with the most doses administered by population is the United Arab Emirates (UAE), with 152.1 doses per 100 people.

Following the UAE, countries with the most doses administered per 100 people are Malta with 147.3 doses, the Seychelles 140.3, San Marino 130.79, Israel 123.56, Bahrain 118.67, Chile 117.4, Iceland 113.32, the UK 112.43, Mongolia 112.02, Uruguay 107.14, and Qatar 104.43.

The number of doses administered in 12 countries, including the UAE, exceeded their population.



> 2020 Summer Olympics to take place in shadow of pandemic



Most COVID-19 vaccines are administered in two doses, so the number of shots given is not the same as the number of individuals fully vaccinated.

Since December 2019, the pandemic has claimed over 3.9 million lives in 192 countries and regions, with more than 180 million cases reported worldwide, according to the US' Johns Hopkins University.
The US, India, and Brazil remain the worst-hit countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Anadolu*

8:39 PM | June 28, 2021

More than 2.96 billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have so far been administered worldwide, figures compiled by Our World in Data, a tracking website, showed on Monday.

China leads the global count with more than 1.19 billion jabs, followed by the US with 323.33 million.

India has administered 318.3 million shots, Brazil 96.8 million, the UK 76.77 million, Germany 72.15 million, France 52.26 million, and Italy 49.89 million.

Turkey ranks ninth on the list with over 48.13 million doses given, followed by Mexico, Indonesia, and Japan.

The country with the most doses administered by population is the United Arab Emirates (UAE), with 152.41 doses per 100 people.

Following the UAE, countries with the most doses administered per 100 people are Malta with 147.89 doses, the Seychelles 140.31, San Marino 130.92, Israel 123.64, Bahrain 119.18, Chile 117.67, Iceland 113.32, the UK 113.09, Mongolia 112.34, Uruguay 108.63, and Qatar 105.57.
The number of doses administered in 12 countries, including the UAE, exceeded their population.


----------



## ghazi52

*World passes three billion vaccine mark in race to contain Covid*


In low-income nations, the figure is just one shot per 100 people.


AFP
29 Jun 2021








*PARIS: More than three billion Covid-19 vaccines have been administered around the world, an AFP tally found Tuesday, as countries race to contain the virulent Delta variant that is fuelling outbreaks all over the globe.*

The highly infectious strain of coronavirus has caught many nations off guard, with Russia reporting its highest daily death toll yet, Australia shutting down city after city and fears growing over major sporting events like Euro 2020 and the Olympic Games.

At least 3.9 million people have died from Covid-19, and while some wealthy countries are succeeding in bringing infections down thanks to strong vaccination drives, others where shots are not as readily available are struggling.

According to the tally, high-income countries as defined by the World Bank have administered an average of 79 doses

per 100 inhabitants, with the United Arab Emirates, Bahrein and Israel taking the lead.
In low-income nations, the figure is just one shot per 100 people.

On Tuesday, foreign ministers from the Group of 20 major economies stressed the need for greater global cooperation in the face of the pandemic.

"Multilateral cooperation will be key to our collective ability to stop this global health crisis," US Secretary of State Antony Blinken told the ministers in the ancient Italian city of Matera.

Western leaders have pledged to donate one billion doses to poorer countries, but have been widely criticised for being too slow to help.

In Russia, which recorded its highest daily death toll on Tuesday since the outbreak of the pandemic, officials have introduced mandatory shots for some groups of citizens to counter scepticism.

The country reported 652 coronavirus fatalities over the past 24 hours, with a record-high number of daily deaths -- 119 -- in Saint Petersburg, which is due to host a Euro 2020 quarter final on Friday.

Meanwhile Australian public anger is growing at the slow pace of vaccinations in a country that had been broadly successful in eliminating local transmission and leading an almost-normal life.
The Delta variant has pushed Sydney, Perth, Darwin and Brisbane into lockdown, meaning a total of more than 10 million Australians are having to stay home.

But so far, less than five percent of adults are believed to have received both vaccine doses.
Brisbane resident Nicola Hungerford, 57, said she expected lockdowns to keep happening "until the government gets their bloody act together" on the vaccine rollout.

"It's gobsmacking and they're just irresponsible. It shows how little respect they have for people," she told AFP.

The speed of transmission of the Delta variant has fuelled concerns over ongoing or upcoming sporting events.

On Tuesday, Germany urged the British government to reduce the number of fans allowed into Wembley stadium for the final Euro 2020 matches.

"I think it's irresponsible for tens of thousands to gather in close proximity" in countries where the Delta variant is spreading, Interior Minister Horst Seehofer told Germany's Augsburger Allgemeine newspaper.

UEFA and the British authorities have said some 45,000 supporters will be allowed to attend a game between England and Germany on Tuesday afternoon, equivalent to 50 percent of capacity.

Attendance will be increased to 75 percent, or more than 60,000 fans, for the semi-finals and final at Wembley, in what will be the largest crowds at a sports event in Britain since the start of the pandemic.

The Delta variant was first identified in India, which suffered a vicious wave of coronavirus that overwhelmed hospitals and crematoriums at its height in April and May.

Now, bodies buried hastily along the banks of the Ganges river by families who could not afford funeral pyres have started to re-emerge as flooding dislodges them, a reminder of unspeakable human tragedies brought on by the virus.

"It was really sad to see poor people burying their loved ones in an undignified manner, but the rising water level has made it worse," Sonu Chandel, a boatman, told AFP.

"There is always the fear of (a body) hitting the oar or (my boat) running over a dead body as the water level goes up."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Covid vaccines: How fast is progress around the world?*


*By The Visual and Data Journalism Team*
BBC News








*Nearly three billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have been administered, in over 190 countries worldwide.*

However, there are vast differences in the pace of progress in different parts of the world.
Some countries have secured and delivered doses to a large proportion of their population - but some are still waiting for their first shipments to arrive.



LocationDoses per 100 peopleTotal dosesWorld37.5
2,921,406,758China80.8
1,169,062,622US96.3
322,123,103India22.8
314,841,384Brazil43.7
92,917,274UK114.9
76,774,990Germany85.3
71,437,514France75.5
50,988,854Italy81.8
49,474,512Turkey55.8
47,079,628Mexico33.6
43,369,096Indonesia14.3
39,050,655Spain83.0
38,808,490Russia26.1
38,098,213Japan29.4
37,214,200Canada93.1
35,135,821Poland74.9
28,354,710Chile117.4
22,442,619Argentina43.1
19,499,231South Korea36.7
18,806,956Morocco50.5
18,645,063Saudi Arabia49.5
17,217,116Colombia32.8
16,693,732United Arab Emirates152.1
15,043,227Netherlands83.6
14,323,814Pakistan6.1
13,484,364Israel123.6
10,694,397Belgium90.5
10,493,057Bangladesh6.1
10,095,579Philippines8.7
9,542,612Hungary95.8
9,249,943Thailand12.9
8,981,478Romania46.0
8,857,972Portugal79.5
8,105,821Greece77.0
8,028,343Czech Republic73.4
7,855,246Dominican Republic69.6
7,545,508Austria82.6
7,434,857Australia28.5
7,257,605Sweden71.6
7,229,002Malaysia21.7
7,039,072Peru21.2
7,002,272Switzerland80.7
6,982,371Cambodia39.6
6,616,277Cuba47.0
5,328,292Serbia75.6
5,146,241Singapore86.0
5,029,006Iran5.9
4,968,642Kazakhstan26.4
4,951,029Finland75.8
4,200,712Egypt4.0
4,138,935Ecuador22.4
3,944,256Norway72.1
3,908,225Uruguay107.1
3,721,830Ireland74.5
3,679,531Mongolia112.0
3,672,281Jordan33.7
3,440,724Slovakia62.3
3,399,122Sri Lanka15.7
3,367,220Nepal11.4
3,331,960Vietnam3.4
3,299,232Azerbaijan32.5
3,293,732Denmark55.2
3,199,913Nigeria1.5
3,104,802Kuwait72.6
3,100,000Qatar104.4
3,008,822Myanmar5.5
2,994,900Uzbekistan8.1
2,695,058South Africa4.5
2,682,710El Salvador41.2
2,674,605Croatia61.0
2,502,912Algeria5.7
2,500,000Ukraine5.6
2,466,135Costa Rica45.8
2,331,030Bolivia19.1
2,231,841Lithuania81.1
2,208,775Bahrain118.7
2,019,313Ethiopia1.7
1,988,902Taiwan8.0
1,905,474Bulgaria24.8
1,724,896Tunisia14.3
1,685,739Panama34.0
1,469,057Venezuela5.2
1,466,988Slovenia70.2
1,458,533Angola4.4
1,432,699Laos19.4
1,408,531Lebanon18.3
1,247,265Ghana4.0
1,232,876Kenya2.3
1,220,151Zimbabwe8.0
1,193,315Latvia58.3
1,099,063Belarus11.3
1,068,413New Zealand21.1
1,019,364Estonia69.9
926,779Albania32.1
922,886Guatemala5.1
918,047Oman16.8
859,000Uganda1.8
843,039Iraq2.0
805,363Cyprus88.8
777,935Afghanistan2.0
765,890Palestinian Territories14.9
757,974Ivory Coast2.8
740,391Mauritius55.6
706,948Moldova17.1
688,125Honduras6.9
679,496Malta147.3
650,411Senegal3.8
632,648Sudan1.4
629,692Paraguay8.6
615,602Rwanda4.5
578,569Guinea4.0
531,142Luxembourg81.9
512,584Maldives93.0
502,546North Macedonia24.1
501,506Bhutan62.8
484,751Mozambique1.4
438,382Malawi2.2
427,730Iceland113.3
386,715Libya5.4
370,066Togo4.2
347,246Georgia8.5
339,415Guyana42.6
335,091Bosnia and Herzegovina9.6
315,780Montenegro45.4
285,056Fiji30.6
274,008Trinidad and Tobago19.1
267,825Equatorial Guinea18.6
260,528Niger1.1
255,587Yemen0.8
251,385Jamaica8.4
249,983Botswana8.5
200,893Madagascar0.7
196,291Somalia1.2
190,399Timor-Leste14.4
189,266Suriname31.9
187,306Mali0.9
179,634Kyrgyzstan2.7
173,700Nicaragua2.5
167,500Barbados56.5
162,357Zambia0.8
150,476Mauritania3.1
142,362Namibia5.5
139,022Seychelles140.3
137,976Kosovo0.000
133,868Tajikistan1.4
132,075Jersey118.7
119,975Syria0.6
108,276Belize26.7
106,010Congo1.9
102,642Cameroon0.4
102,400Isle of Man118.7
100,971Sierra Leone1.2
97,315Cayman Islands138.2
90,848Comoros9.7
84,360Bahamas20.2
79,246Guernsey117.9
79,028Bermuda125.9
78,413Central African Republic1.6
78,137Gibraltar231.7
78,047Liberia1.5
76,642Brunei17.5
76,471Cape Verde13.4
74,321Antigua and Barbuda65.1
63,755Andorra81.9
63,265Armenia1.9
55,557DR Congo0.059
52,856Saint Lucia28.3
52,030Gabon2.2
49,346Eswatini4.1
47,623Faroe Islands94.3
46,082Samoa22.8
45,178San Marino130.8
44,387Turkmenistan0.7
41,993Gambia1.7
41,077Dominica54.6
39,309Papua New Guinea0.4
38,176Turks and Caicos Islands98.4
38,110Saint Kitts and Nevis71.5
38,006Lesotho1.7
36,759Monaco93.3
36,609Greenland62.6
35,554South Sudan0.3
32,959Liechtenstein80.1
30,557Tonga28.4
29,980Grenada25.9
29,157Djibouti2.7
26,796Benin0.2
26,624Sao Tome and Principe11.4
24,908St Vincent and the Grenadines22.2
24,667British Virgin Islands67.1
20,278Guinea-Bissau1.0
18,706Burkina Faso0.085
17,775Cook Islands100.0
17,556Solomon Islands2.5
17,000Anguilla101.3
15,198Chad0.055
8,981Saint Helena130.0
7,892Nauru69.1
7,486Vanuatu2.4
7,462Tuvalu40.5
4,772Falkland Islands126.5
4,407Montserrat52.0
2,600Pitcairn100.0
47British Indian Ocean Territory0
0Burundi0
0Eritrea0
0Haiti0
0Kiribati0
0Niue0
0North Korea0
0South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands0
0Tanzania0
0Tokelau0
0Vatican0
0

Show more
This information is regularly updated but may not reflect the latest totals for each country. Total vaccinations refers to the number of doses given, not the number of people vaccinated. It is possible to have more than 100 doses per 100 population as some vaccines require two doses per person.
Source: Our World in Data, ONS, gov.uk dashboard
Last updated: 28 June 2021, 10:44 BST




*Who is receiving vaccines?*

With an aim to give doses to nearly every adult around the world, this is the largest vaccination programme in history.
China and the US have administered the highest number of doses, with more than 1.1 billion and 322 million respectively. India ranks third, with 314 million.
While countries in Europe and the Americas are progressing well with their vaccination campaigns, many states in Africa are experiencing supply issues.

*



Global vaccine rollout*






Many poorer countries are relying on deliveries from Covax, a scheme led by Gavi, the Vaccine Alliance, together with the World Health Organization (WHO) and the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations (CEPI), which is trying to ensure everyone in the world has access to a Covid vaccine.
Ghana became the first country to receive vaccines through this programme on 24 February.

Covax plans to deliver about two billion vaccine doses globally by the end of the year, but many vaccines require two doses per person.

Leaders of the G7 countries have pledged to supply one billion vaccine doses to poorer countries, either directly or through the Covax scheme.


*Which vaccines are in use?*

The vaccine produced by Pfizer and BioNTech was the first approved by the WHO, followed by several others.
The Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine is now the most widely used around the globe.

Unlike Pfizer's jab - which has to be kept at an extremely cold temperature (-70C) - the Oxford vaccine can be stored in a normal fridge, which makes it easier to distribute.











Most governments are starting with doses for the over-60s, health workers and people who are clinically vulnerable.

In countries such as Israel and the UK, there are already promising signs the vaccines are reducing hospital admissions and deaths, as well as community transmission.

Worldwide, more than 200 possible vaccines are undergoing trials to test their efficacy and safety.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 3.04B coronavirus vaccine shots administered worldwide*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
June 30, 2021


Over 3.04 billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have so far been administered worldwide, figures compiled by Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University, showed on Wednesday.

China leads the global count with more than 1.23 billion jabs, followed by the India with 327.42 million.
The US has administered 325.15 million shots, Brazil 98.83 million, the UK 77.3 million, Germany 73.75 million, France 53.8 million, and Italy 51.01 million.

Turkey ranks ninth on the list with over 49.48M million doses given, followed by Mexico, Indonesia, and Spain.

The country with the most doses administered by population is the United Arab Emirates (UAE), with 153.67 doses per 100 people.

Following the UAE, countries with the most doses administered per 100 people are Malta with 149.36 doses, the Seychelles 140.31, San Marino 130.92, Israel 124.19, Bahrain 124.38, Chile 117.77, Iceland 114.54, the UK 113.87, Mongolia 113.47, Uruguay 111.78, Qatar 107.91, and Hungary 101.86.

The number of doses administered in 13 countries, including the UAE, exceeded their population.
Most COVID-19 vaccines are administered in two doses, so the number of shots given is not the same as the number of individuals fully vaccinated.

Since December 2019, the pandemic has claimed over 3.93 million lives in 192 countries and regions, with more than 181.85 million cases reported worldwide, according to the US' Johns Hopkins University.
The US, India, and Brazil remain the worst-hit countries.


----------



## ghazi52

*World Bank passes $4 bln milestone in funding for COVID-19 vaccines*


The World Bank's vaccine financing package can be used by countries to buy vaccine doses through COVAX, the new African Vaccine Acquisition Task Team (AVATT) or other sources.


Reuters 
01 Jul 2021









WASHINGTON: The World Bank on Wednesday said it had provided more than $4 billion for the purchase and deployment of COVID-19 vaccines to 51 developing countries, half of which are in Africa, where vaccination rates are among the world's lowest.

In a statement, the global development bank urged countries anticipating excess vaccine supplies in coming months to release surplus doses and options to developing countries with adequate distribution plans in place.


The World Bank's vaccine financing package can be used by countries to buy vaccine doses through COVAX, the new African Vaccine Acquisition Task Team (AVATT) or other sources.


----------



## ghazi52

COVID-19 CORONAVIRUS PANDEMIC

Last updated: July 01, 2021, 23:58 GMT


*Coronavirus Cases:*
183,386,648

*Deaths:*
3,970,562

*Recovered:*
167,900,840


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 3.13B coronavirus vaccine shots administered worldwide*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
5:57 PM | July 02, 2021


Nearly 3.13 billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have so far been administered worldwide, said figures on Friday compiled by Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.

China leads the global count with more than 1.26 billion jabs, followed by India with 340.08 million.

The list continued with mostly Western countries, with the US having administered 328.15 million shots,

Brazil 102.78 million, UK 77.91 million, Germany 74.87 million, France 54.48 million, and Italy 52.11 million.
Turkey came ninth on the list with over 51.34 million doses given, followed by Japan, Mexico and Indonesia.
The country with the most doses administered by population is the United Arab Emirates (UAE), with 155.33 doses per 100 people.

Following the UAE, countries with the most doses administered per 100 people are the island nations of Malta with 151.91 doses and Seychelles with 140.92, followed by the microstate of San Marino with 131.17, Bahrain with 125.8, Israel with 124.64, Iceland with 123.91, Chile with 118.95, Mongolia with 115.56, Uruguay with 114.83, the UK with 114.76, Qatar with 110.3, and Hungary with 101.86.


----------



## Baby Leone

Pakistan had also administered around 18 million jabs.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

It's big profit for big pharma. Covid is a cash cow big pharma was only able to dream about. And now it is reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 3.25B coronavirus vaccine shots administered worldwide*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
July 07, 2021


More than 3.25 billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have been administered worldwide, according to figures on Wednesday compiled by Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.
China leads the global count with more than 1.3 billion jabs, followed by India with 361.32 million.

The list continued with mostly Western countries, with the US having administered 330.6 million shots, Brazil 106.9 million, the UK 79.8 million, Germany 77.33 million and France 56.55 million.

Turkey came eight on the list with over 55.14 million doses given, followed by Italy, Japan and Mexico.
The country with the most doses administered by population is the United Arab Emirates (UAE), with 157.47 doses per 100 people.

The island nation of Malta followed the UAE with 155.14 doses per 100 people, as did Seychelles with 140.92, San Marino with 131.58, Izlanda with 127.58, Bahrain with 126.59, Israel with 125.28, Chile with 121.87, Uruguay with 118.34, Mongolia with 116.75, the UK with 116.49, Qatar with 113.72, and Canada with 105.19.

Most COVID-19 vaccines were administered in two doses, so the number of shots given is not the same as the number of individuals fully vaccinated.

Since December 2019, the pandemic has claimed nearly 4 million lives across the world, with more than 184.6 million cases reported worldwide, according to the US' Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
8:34 PM | July 08, 2021


More than 3.32 billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have been administered worldwide, according to figures on Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University, on Thursday.

China leads the global count with more than 1.34 billion jabs, followed by India with 358.07 million.

The list continued with mostly the Western countries, with the US having administered 331.65 million shots, Brazil 110.1 million, Germany 79.73 million, the UK 79.54 million, and France 57.15 million.

Turkey came eighth on the list with over 55.81 million doses given, followed by Italy, Japan, and Mexico.

The country with the most doses administered by population is the United Arab Emirates (UAE), with 158.24 doses per 100 people.

Following the UAE are the island nations of Malta with 156.86 doses per 100 people and Seychelles with 141.98, San Marino 131.59, Iceland 130.14, Bahrain 127.31, Israel 125.73, Chile with 123.17, Uruguay 121.27, Mongolia 118.34, the UK 117.17, Qatar 115.69, and Canada with 107.81.


----------



## 8888888888888

Just gotten Sinovac and now I feel safer

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
6:22 PM | July 09, 2021


More than 3.35 billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have been administered worldwide, according to figures on Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University, on Friday.
China leads the global count with more than 1.35 billion jabs, followed by India with 368.99 million.
The list continued with mostly Western countries, with the US having administered 332.35 million shots, Brazil 111.48 million, the UK 79.80 million, Germany 79.73 million, and France 57.82 million.
Turkey ranked eighth on the list with over 56.87 million doses given, followed by Italy, Japan, Indonesia, and Mexico.
The country with the most doses administered by population is the United Arab Emirates (UAE), with 159.71 doses per 100 people.
Following the UAE are the island nations of Malta with 157.82 doses per 100 people and Seychelles with 141.98, Iceland 132.18, San Marino 131.59, Bahrain 127.73, Israel 125.95, Chile with 123.17, Uruguay 122.12, Mongolia 118.6, the UK 117.55, Qatar 116.94, and Canada with 109.46.


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
8:31 PM | July 12, 2021


More than 3.44 billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have been administered worldwide, according to figures Monday on Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.
China leads the global count with over 1.38 billion jabs, followed by India with 377.35 million.
The list continued with mostly Western countries, with the US having administered 334.15 million shots, Brazil 114.46 million, Germany 81.94 million, the UK 80.65 million, Japan 60.26 million, and France 59.12 million.
Turkey ranked ninth on the list with over 58.3 million doses, followed by Italy, Indonesia and Mexico.
The country with the most doses administered by population is the United Arab Emirates, with 161.11 doses per 100 people.
Following the UAE are the island nations of Malta with 159.86 doses per 100 people and Seychelles with 141.98, Iceland 132.44, San Marino 131.59, Bahrain 128.89, Israel 126.2, Chile 125.83, Uruguay 123.04, Mongolia 118.96, the UK 118.8, Qatar 117.91, Faeroe Islands 116.29, and Canada 112.63.


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 3.51bn vaccine shots administered worldwide*

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
7:23 PM | July 14, 2021


The count of administered COVID-19 vaccine shots applied across the world has topped 3.51 billion as of Wednesday, according to Oxford University’s ourworldindata.org.

China, where the outbreak first emerged, ranks first globally with more than 1.4 billion vaccine jabs delivered within the country, according to the available data, and it is followed by India which has applied nearly 387.7 million vaccine jabs.

Meanwhile, over 334.9 million shots have been delivered in the US, and the tally of vaccines in Brazil has topped 117 million.

The vaccination campaigns in Germany (82.2 million), the UK (80.9 million), and Japan (63.6 million) have also continued at speed.

Turkey has so far administered more than 60.3 million vaccine shots, ranking ninth across the world, while over 38.4 million people have received at least one dose of the vaccine.


----------



## kuge

is it possible to attack covid by introducing an inhibitor to disrupt their replication?
up till now we are in defence mode.


----------



## ghazi52

*More than 3.57 billion coronavirus vaccine jabs administered worldwide*









*Anadolu*
July 16, 2021


Over 3.57 billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have been administered worldwide, according to figures on Friday on Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.

China leads the global count with over 1.43 billion jabs, followed by India with 395.34 million.

The list continued with mostly Western countries, with the US having administered 336.05 million shots, Brazil 120.73 million, Germany 84.99 million, the UK 81.44 million, Japan 66.71 million, and France 62.32 million.

Turkey ranked ninth on the list with over 61.81 million doses, followed by Italy, Indonesia, and Mexico.
The country with the most doses administered by population is the United Arab Emirates, with 163.74 doses per 100 people.

Following the UAE are the island nations of Malta with 162.71 doses per 100 people and Seychelles with 141.98, Iceland 136.68, San Marino 132.74, Bahrain 130.76, Uruguay 128.35, Chile 126.85, Israel 126.62, Qatar 120.61, Faroe Islands 120.42, the UK 119.96, Mongolia 119.36, and Canada 117.36.

Most COVID-19 vaccines are administered in two doses, so the number of shots given is not the same as the number of individuals fully vaccinated.

Since December 2019, the pandemic has claimed over 4.06 million lives across the world, with more than 189.04 million cases reported worldwide, according to the US’ Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## Dark1

In India some areas are facing supply shortages and in some areas people are apathetic and not taking the shots. Especially in punjab and some areas of UP. We might again see a high wastage of vaccines like at the start of the vaccination program when 15% vaccines were wasted.


----------



## ghazi52

*More than 3.69 billion coronavirus vaccine jabs administered worldwide*

July 20, 2021


More than 3.69 billion coronavirus vaccines doses have been administered worldwide, with Turkey ranking among the top 10 countries for jabs given, according to Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.
China leads the global count with more than 1.47 billion jabs, followed by India with 411.85 million.
The list continued with mostly Western countries, with the US having administered 338.25 million shots, Brazil 124.11 million, Germany 86.11 million, the UK 82.41 million, and Japan 71.92 million.
Turkey ranked eighth with over 63.82 million doses, followed by Mexico, France, and Italy.
The country with the most doses administered by population is the United Arab Emirates, with 165.57 doses per 100 people.
Following the UAE are the island nations of Malta with 164.5 doses per 100 people and Seychelles with 141.98, Iceland with 136.68, San Marino with 132.64, Bahrain with 131.95, Uruguay with 130.78, Chile with 129.53, Israel with 127.1, Qatar with 123.54, the UK with 121.40, the Faroe Islands with 123.65, Mongolia with 120.51, Canada with 121.3, Singapore with 116.14, Denmark with 112.77, Belgium with 111.99, Spain with 109.57, the Netherlands with 106.64, the Maldives with 107.17, Hungary with 105.13, Luxembourg with 104.44, Germany with 102.78, and Italy with 102.75.


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus toll at 1000 GMT Thursday*

At least 191,917,090 cases of coronavirus have been registered.


AFP 
22 Jul 2021










*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,128,543 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Thursday.*

At least 191,917,090 cases of coronavirus have been registered. The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country. They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.
The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.


A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Wednesday, 12,078 new deaths and 543,690 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were Brazil with 1,424 new deaths, followed by Indonesia with 1,383 and Russia with 796.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 609,862 deaths from 34,226,889 cases. After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 545,604 deaths from 19,473,954 cases, India with 418,987 deaths from 31,257,720 cases, Mexico with 237,207 deaths from 2,693,495 cases, and Peru with 195,429 deaths from 2,097,811 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 593 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Hungary with 311, Bosnia-Herzegovina with 295, Czech Republic with 283, and Republic of North Macedonia with 263.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,347,676 deaths from 39,781,628 cases, Europe 1,191,114 deaths from 56,978,853 infections, and the United States and Canada 636,374 deaths from 35,651,392 cases.

Asia has reported 635,350 deaths from 43,066,925 cases, Africa 160,534 deaths from 6,330,048 cases, Middle East 156,217 deaths from 10,035,512 cases, and Oceania 1,278 deaths from 72,736 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 3.83bn coronavirus vaccine shots administered worldwide to date*

The count of COVID-19 vaccine shots administered across the world topped 3.83 billion as of Saturday, according to Oxford University's website ourworldindata.org.


China, where the outbreak first emerged in late 2019, ranks first globally, with more than 1.52 billion vaccine jabs delivered within the country, according to the available data, followed by India with nearly 427.88 million jabs.

The US has delivered over 340.36 million shots, followed by Brazil with over 131.52 million.

The vaccination campaigns in Germany (88.47 million), the UK (83.24 million) and Japan (73.97 million) also continue apace.

Turkey has so far administered more than 65.5 million vaccine shots, making it ninth worldwide, while over 39.3 million people have received one dose of the vaccine.

As COVID-19 vaccines are generally given in two separate doses per person, the count of administered vaccines does not mean that the same number of people has been vaccinated.

Since December 2019, the pandemic has claimed more than 4.14 million lives across the world, with an excess of 193.1 million cases reported, according to US-based Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus (COVID-19) Vaccinations*

28% of the world population has received at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine, and 14.4% is fully vaccinated.

*4.07 billion doses have been administered globally*, and 37.26 million are now administered each day.

Only 1.1% of people in low-income countries have received at least one dose.


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
August 01, 2021


The number of COVID-19 vaccine shots administered worldwide crossed 4.14 billion as of Sunday, according to Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.

China, where the virus was first detected in late 2019, leads the count with more than 1.65 billion jabs given across the country, followed by India and the US with 461.52 million and 345.64 million, respectively.

Brazil has so far administered nearly 142.5 million vaccine shots, while the figure stands at 92.05 million in Germany.

Next on the list are the UK and Japan with 84.94 million and 84.01 million doses, respectively.
Turkey has administered over 73.3 million jabs and ranks eighth worldwide.

More than 41 million people have received their first doses in Turkey and 27.3 million have been fully vaccinated.

As COVID-19 vaccines are generally given in two separate doses per person, the count of administered vaccines does not mean that the same number of people have been vaccinated.


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
August 02, 2021


The number of COVID-19 vaccine shots administered worldwide crossed 4.18 billion on Monday, according to Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.

China, where the virus was first detected in late 2019, leads the count with more than 1.67 billion jabs, followed by India and the US with 472.22 million and 346.46 million, respectively.
Brazil has administered nearly 142.5 million vaccine shots, while the figure stands at 92.05 million in Germany.

Japan and the UK with 87.38 million and 85.2 million doses.

Turkey has administered over 73.6 million jabs and ranks eighth worldwide.

More than 41 million people have received their first doses in Turkey, and 27.5 million have been fully vaccinated.

As COVID-19 vaccines are generally given in two separate doses per person, the count of administered vaccines does not mean that the same number of people have been vaccinated.
The number of COVID-19 cases around the world is now over 198.3 million, including 4.22 million related deaths.


----------



## ghazi52

*Tracking Coronavirus Vaccinations Around the World*

By Josh Holder
Aug. 3, 2021

More than 4.21 billion vaccine doses have been administered worldwide, equal to 55 doses for every 100 people. There is already a stark gap between vaccination programs in different countries, as this map shows.


*Vaccinations by country*


Doses administeredPct. of populationPer 100 peopleTotalVaccinatedFully vaccinatedWorld554,212,704,015––U.A.E.17216,832,02180%72%Malta151760,41780%76%Bahrain1422,323,03468%65%Uruguay1394,806,24174%65%Chile13525,649,53873%65%Qatar1353,831,81173%62%Singapore1347,638,27976%60%Canada13249,566,03472%60%Aruba130138,68868%62%Iceland130470,37474%70%Mongolia1294,171,54668%62%U.K.12885,336,43670%58%Denmark1277,381,16572%55%Belgium12714,541,40170%59%



Less wealthy countries are relying on a vaccine-sharing arrangement called Covax, which aims to provide two billion doses by the end of the year.

84 percent of shots that have gone into arms worldwide have been administered in high- and upper-middle-income countries. Only 0.3 percent of doses have been administered in low-income countries.


----------



## ghazi52

9.1% of the world population has received at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine, and 14.9% is fully vaccinated.

*4.28 billion doses have been administered globally, and 42.01 million are now administered each day.*

Only 1.1% of people in low-income countries have received at least one dose.


----------



## xyxmt

China has the most vaccination with Chinese vaccine and almost eliminated Virus from that country. US still has over 100,000 infections daily, vaccinated with pfizer & moderna. Yet, "Civilized world" will not accept Chinese vaccine and wont let anyone enter their country if you are vaccinated with Chinese vaccine.


----------



## nang2

xyxmt said:


> China has the most vaccination with Chinese vaccine and almost eliminated Virus from that country. US still has over 100,000 infections daily, vaccinated with pfizer & moderna. Yet, "Civilized world" will not accept Chinese vaccine and wont let anyone enter their country if you are vaccinated with Chinese vaccine.


China eliminated virus from the country through strict lock-down and contact tracing, not through vaccination.


----------



## xyxmt

nang2 said:


> China eliminated virus from the country through strict lock-down and contact tracing, not through vaccination.



then why wasted so much money on vaccination


----------



## nang2

xyxmt said:


> then why wasted so much money on vaccination


Because you cannot use lock-down forever. People need to get on with their lives.


----------



## xyxmt

nang2 said:


> Because you cannot use lock-down forever. People need to get on with their lives.



so Chinese Vaccine is working to stop the spread


----------



## UKBengali

xyxmt said:


> China has the most vaccination with Chinese vaccine and almost eliminated Virus from that country. US still has over 100,000 infections daily, vaccinated with pfizer & moderna. Yet, "Civilized world" will not accept Chinese vaccine and wont let anyone enter their country if you are vaccinated with Chinese vaccine.





This is nothing to do with the Chinese vaccines but more to do with its very quick and strict lockdowns.


----------



## xyxmt

UKBengali said:


> This is nothing to do with the Chinese vaccines but more to do with its very quick and strict lockdowns.



Are they still under strict lock down


----------



## UKBengali

xyxmt said:


> Are they still under strict lock down





You lock down fast and hard to eliminate the virus.

If there is no virus present then of course it cannot spread to anyone else.

Sorry if that is not what you wanted to hear but that is the truth.


As for effectiveness of Chinese versus Western vaccines, let us look at two countries UK and Turkey. UK has mainly used AstraZeneca/Pfizer and Turkey has used mainly Chinese vaccines. Both have jabbed their 20-25% of their "vulnerable" with 2 doses many months ago.

We can see one(UK) is not getting much of a rise in deaths with cases while Turkey is seeing a steep rise in deaths with cases.

Best data is Chinese vaccines reduce deaths by 80% compared to 95%+ for Western vaccines. Their one big advantage is that they are much safer.


----------



## nang2

xyxmt said:


> so Chinese Vaccine is working to stop the spread


Supposedly. China doesn't have many infection cases so its effectiveness is hard to assess.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423293748243406861

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423274583289851908

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
August 05, 2021


The number of COVID-19 vaccine shots administered worldwide surpassed 4.31 billion on Thursday, according to Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.

China, where the virus was first detected in late 2019, leads the count with more than 1.73 billion jabs, followed by India and the US with 489.34 million and 348.1 million, respectively.

Brazil has administered over 147.2 million vaccine shots, while the figure stands at 93.75 million in Germany.
Next on the list are Japan and the UK, with 92.3 million and 85.6 million doses.

Turkey has administered over 74.8 million jabs and ranks ninth worldwide.

More than 41.42 million people have received their first doses in Turkey and 28.09 million have been fully vaccinated.

As COVID-19 vaccines are generally given in two separate doses per person, the count of administered vaccines does not mean that the same number of people have been vaccinated.

The global COVID-19 case count is now over 200.4 million, including 4.26 million related deaths.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

UKBengali said:


> We can see one(UK) is not getting much of a rise in deaths with cases while Turkey is seeing a steep rise in deaths with cases.



UK under counts deaths. They only count deaths if they died within 2 weeks after positive test. If they don't have time restriction there be a lot more deaths count. Actually deaths count in UK is probably twice officially reported.


----------



## JSCh

Tracking Global COVID-19 Vaccine Equity


This analysis looks at global COVID-19 vaccination efforts by income-level and region to assess the equity gap in both vaccination coverage and rates of administration. Overall, we find that low-in…




www.kff.org


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 4.36 billion coronavirus vaccines administered worldwide*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
August 06, 2021


The count of COVID-19 vaccines given worldwide has topped 4.36 billion on Friday, according to Our World In Data, a tracking website affiliated with the University of Oxford.

The available data on the website shows that China, where the coronavirus first emerged in late 2019, leads the global count with over 1.74 billion shots.

India comes second with more than 495 million jabs, followed by the US with nearly 349 million. Brazil has administered more than 147 million shots.

Japan, Germany, the UK and France are following each other as they have delivered over 99.6 million, 93.7 million, 85.8 million, and 75.8 million jabs, respectively.

Turkey ranks ninth on the list with over 75.2 million doses applied so far. More than 41.5 million Turks have received at least one vaccine shot whereas the count of those getting both jabs has reached 28.3 million.
As one individual can receive multiple shots of COVID-19 vaccine, the tally of delivered shots does not correspond to the number of people vaccinated.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

UKBengali said:


> We can see one(UK) is not getting much of a rise in deaths with cases while Turkey is seeing a steep rise in deaths with cases.



UK's death count is vastly underestimated since they don't count deaths past 2 weeks after positive test.


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 4.43bn coronavirus vaccines jabs given worldwide*







*Anadolu*
August 08, 2021


The number of COVID-19 vaccine shots administered worldwide crossed 4.43 billion on Sunday, according to Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.

China, where the virus was first detected in late 2019, leads the count with more than 1.77 billion jabs, followed by India and the US with 506.81 million and 350.63 million, respectively.

Brazil has administered nearly 151.7 million vaccine shots, while the figure stands at 99.65 million in Japan.

Next on the list are Germany and the UK with 94.68 million and 86.21 million doses, respectively.
Turkey has administered over 76 million jabs and ranks ninth worldwide.

More than 41.73 million people have received their first doses in Turkey and 28.79 million have been fully vaccinated.

As COVID-19 vaccines are generally given in two separate doses per person, the count of administered vaccines does not mean that the same number of people have been vaccinated.
The global COVID-19 case count is now over 202.3 million, including 4.28 million related deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424619416549949443China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

China has sent its first batch of #COVID19 vaccines doses to #COVAX, the global initiative aimed at equitable access to COVID-19 vaccines. The shipment of almost 1 million Sinopharm jabs is on route to #Pakistan.








2:31 PM · Aug 9, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,294,735 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Monday.*

At least 202,813,740 cases of coronavirus have been registered.

The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country. They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Sunday, 8,002 new deaths and 485,978 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were Indonesia with 1,475 new deaths, followed by Russia with 769 and Iran with 588.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 616,829 deaths from 35,764,022 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 563,151 deaths from 20,165,672 cases, India with 428,309 deaths from 31,969,954 cases, Mexico with 244,420 deaths from 2,971,817 cases, and Peru with 196,950 deaths from 2,125,345 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 597 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Hungary with 311, Bosnia-Herzegovina with 295, the Czech Republic with 284, and Brazil with 265.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,391,463 deaths from 41,530,940 cases, Europe 1,212,602 deaths from 59,709,566 infections, and Asia 702,970 deaths from 46,277,151 cases.

The United States and Canada has reported 643,498 deaths from 37,202,765 cases, Africa 177,337 deaths from 7,018,101 cases, the Middle East 165,412 deaths from 10,981,575 cases, and Oceania 1,453 deaths from 93,646 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus (COVID-19) Vaccinations*

30.2% of the world population has received at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine, and 15.6% is fully vaccinated.

4.48 billion doses have been administered globally, and 36.36 million are now administered each day.

Only 1.1% of people in low-income countries have received at least one dose.


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 4.54 billion COVID-19 vaccines administered so far across globe*

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
August 11, 2021


The count of COVID-19 vaccines given worldwide topped 4.54 billion on Wednesday, according to Our World In Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.

Data on the website shows that China, where the coronavirus first emerged in late 2019, leads the global count with over 1.81 billion shots.

India comes second with more than 519 million jabs, followed by the US with some 352.55 million. Brazil has administered over 155.43 million shots, while the figure stands at 105.68 million in Japan.

Meanwhile, Germany has administered over 95.8 million shots, followed by the UK with 86.78 million doses.

According to the Turkish Health Ministry figures as of 4.30 p.m. (1330GMT), the country has administered more than 80.2 million jabs. Over 42.91 million people in Turkey have gotten their first vaccine shots, whereas the count of those getting both jabs has reached some 31.12 million.

As most vaccines are given in two doses, and some countries such as Turkey have started to give third booster shots, the tally of delivered shots does not correspond to the number of people vaccinated.

France and Indonesia reported respectively 78.15 million and 76.93 million vaccine jabs given, followed by Mexico, Italy, Russia, Spain, and Canada.

The number of COVID-19 cases around the world now stands at over 204.19 million, including more than 4.31 million related deaths, according to the US' Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## ghazi52

*Tracking Coronavirus Vaccinations Around the World*

By Josh Holder
Aug. 12, 2021


More than 4.58 billion vaccine doses have been administered worldwide, equal to 60 doses for every 100 people. There is already a stark gap between vaccination programs in different countries.



There is also a striking divide between continents. Africa has the slowest vaccination rate of any continent, with some countries yet to start mass vaccination campaigns.

Less wealthy countries are relying on a vaccine-sharing arrangement called Covax, which aims to provide two billion doses by the end of the year.

83 percent of shots that have gone into arms worldwide have been administered in high- and upper-middle-income countries. Only 0.3 percent of doses have been administered in low-income countries.


----------



## ghazi52

*More than 4.62 billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have been administered worldwide*
https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
9:28 PM | August 13, 2021


More than 4.62 billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have been administered worldwide, according to Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.

Data on the website shows that China, where the coronavirus first emerged in late 2019, leads the global count with over 1.83 billion shots.

India comes second with more than 523.67 million jabs, followed by the US with some 353.86 million. Brazil has administered over 160.06 million shots, while the figure stands at 108.18 million in Japan.

Meanwhile, Germany has administered over 96.85 million shots, followed by the UK with 87.18 million doses.

According to the Turkish Health Ministry figures as of 1.58 p.m. (1058GMT), the country has administered more than 82.21 million jabs.

Over 43.56 million people in Turkey have gotten their first vaccine shots, while 32.19 million have gotten both jabs.

Most vaccines are given in two doses, and some countries such as Turkey are also administering third booster shots.

France and Indonesia have given more than 79.29 million and 79.05 million vaccine jabs, respectively, followed by Mexico, Italy, Russia, Spain, and Canada.

The number of COVID-19 cases around the world now stands at over 205.5 million, including more than 4.33 million related deaths, according to the US' Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 4.66bn COVID-19 vaccine jabs administered worldwide*









https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
August 14, 2021

More than 4.66 billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have been administered worldwide, according to Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.

Data on the website shows that China, where the coronavirus first emerged in late 2019, leads the global count with over 1.84 billion shots.

India comes second with more than 536.19 million jabs, followed by the US with some 354.78 million. Brazil has administered over 160.06 million shots, while the figure stands at 108.18 million in Japan.

Meanwhile, Germany has administered over 96.85 million shots, followed by the UK with 87.42 million.

According to Turkish Health Ministry figures as of Saturday, the country has administered more than 82.97 million jabs.

Over 43.8 million people in Turkey have gotten their first vaccine shots, while 32.6 million have gotten both jabs. There are about 18.31 million people in Turkey who did not receive a single shot.

Most vaccines are given in two doses, and some countries, such as Turkey, are also administering third booster shots.

France and Indonesia have given more than 79.84 million and 79.05 million vaccine jabs, respectively, followed by Mexico, Italy, Russia, and Spain.

The number of COVID-19 cases around the world now stands at over 206.3 million, including more than 4.34 million related deaths, according to the US Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 4.7 billion COVID-19 vaccine jabs administered worldwide*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber


*Anadolu*
August 16, 2021

More than 4.7 billion doses of coronavirus vaccines have been administered worldwide, according to Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.
Data shows that China, where the coronavirus first emerged in late 2019, leads the global count with over 1.85 billion shots.

India comes second with more than 543.85 million jabs, followed by the US with 355.77 million.
Brazil has administered over 163.45 million shots, while the figure stands at 108.18 million in Japan.

Meanwhile, Germany has administered over 97.26 million jabs, followed by the UK with 87.63 million.

According to Turkish Health Ministry figures, Turkey has given more than 84.07 million jabs.
Close to 44.2 million people in the country have gotten their first vaccine shots, while over 33.1 million are fully vaccinated.

Most vaccines are given in two doses, but some countries, including Turkey, are also administering third booster shots.

France and Indonesia have given more than 79.84 million and 81.41 million vaccine jabs, respectively, followed by Mexico, Italy, Russia, and Spain.

The number of COVID-19 cases around the world now stands at over 207.2 million, including more than 4.36 million related deaths, according to the US-based Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 4.8bn coronavirus vaccine shots administered worldwide*





https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber

*Anadolu*
August 18, 2021


More than 4.8 billion doses of COVID-19 vaccines have been administered worldwide, according to Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.

Data shows that China, where the virus first emerged in late 2019, leads the global count with over 1.89 billion shots as of Wednesday.

India comes second with more than 556.52 million jabs, followed by the US with 357.89 million, according to the latest figures.

Brazil has administered over 168.16 million shots, Japan 113.35 million, Germany 98.27 million, and the UK 88.21 million.

According to the Turkish Health Ministry’s figures, Turkey has administered more than 86.05 million jabs. Over 44.91 million people in Turkey have received a first dose, while more than 34 million have had both jabs.

Most vaccines are given in two doses, but some countries, including Turkey, are also administering third booster shots.

Indonesia and France have given more than 84.14 million and 81.3 million jabs, respectively, followed by Mexico, Italy, Russia, and Spain.

The number of COVID-19 cases around the world now stands at over 208.65 million, including more than 4.38 million deaths, according to the US’ Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## ghazi52

More than 4.84 billion vaccine doses have been administered worldwide, equal to 63 doses for every 100 people. There is already a stark gap between vaccination programs in different countries,

32% of the world population has received at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine, and 24% is fully vaccinated.

4.84 billion doses have been administered globally, and 34.95 million are now administered each day.

Only 1.3% of people in low-income countries have received at least one dose.


----------



## ghazi52

*More Than 4.89 Billion Shots Given: Covid-19*

In the U.S., 361 million doses have been administered

August 20, 2021, 

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. More than 4.89 billion doses have been administered across 183 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 36.2 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 361 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 836,620 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

*Anadolu*
8:25 PM | August 21, 2021


More than* 4.91 billion doses of COVID-19 vaccines* have been administered worldwide, according to Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.

Data shows that China, where the virus first emerged in late 2019, leads the global count with over 1.92 billion shots as of Saturday.

India comes second with more than 573.21 million jabs, followed by the US with 360.63 million, according to the latest figures.

Brazil has administered over 173.65 million shots, Japan 115.74 million, Germany 99.04 million, and the UK 88.85 million.

According to the Turkish Health Ministry’s figures, Turkey has administered more than 88.21 million jabs. Over 45.74 million people in Turkey have received a first dose, while more than 34.9 million have had both jabs.

Most vaccines are given in two doses, but some countries are also administering third booster shots. Turkey has administered over 7.52 million third booster shots.

Indonesia and France have given more than 87.26 million and 82.92 million jabs, respectively, followed by Mexico, Russia, Italy, Spain, and Canada.

The number of COVID-19 cases around the world now stands at over 210.92 million, including more than 4.41 million deaths, according to the US-based Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
9:25 PM | August 22, 2021


*More than 4.93 billion doses of COVID-19 vaccines *have been administered worldwide, according to Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.

Data shows that China, where the virus first emerged in late 2019, leads the global count with over 1.94 billion shots as of Sunday.

India comes second with more than 576.37 million jabs, followed by the US with 361.68 million, according to latest figures.

Brazil has given over 173.65 million shots, Japan 115.74 million, Germany 99.34 million, and the UK 89.07 million.

According to the Turkish Health Ministry’s figures, Turkey has administered more than 88.6 million jabs. Over 45.91 million people in the country have received a first dose and more than 35.08 million have had both jabs.

Most vaccines are given in two doses, but some countries are also administering third booster shots. Turkey has given over 7.57 million third booster shots.

Indonesia and France have administered more than 88.2 million and 82.92 million jabs, respectively, followed by Mexico, Russia, Italy, Spain, and Canada.

The number of COVID-19 cases around the world now stands at over 211.57 million, including more than 4.42 million deaths, according to the US’ Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 4.97 billion coronavirus vaccine shots administered worldwide*






*Anadolu*
August 23, 2021

More than 4.97 billion doses of COVID-19 vaccines have been administered worldwide, according to Our World in Data, a tracking website affiliated with Oxford University.

Data shows that China, where the virus first emerged in late 2019, leads the global count with over 1.95 billion shots as of Monday.

India comes second with more than 580.77 million jabs, followed by the US with 362.66 million, according to latest figures.

Brazil has given over 176.62 million shots, Japan 118.31 million, Germany 99.34 million, and the UK 89.33 million.

According to the Turkish Health Ministry’s figures, Turkey has administered more than 88.7 million jabs. Over 45.93 million people in the country have received a first dose and more than 35.09 million have had both jabs.

Most vaccines are given in two doses, but some countries are also administering third booster shots. Turkey has given over 7.7 million third booster shots.

Indonesia and France have administered more than 88.9 million and 82.9 million jabs, respectively, followed by Mexico, Russia, Italy, Spain, and Canada.

The number of COVID-19 cases around the world now stands at over 211.89 million, and more than 4.43 million deaths were recorded so far, according to the US’ Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## jamal18

Johnson and Johnson vaccine longevity.Two minute video.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429781981722783745


----------



## ghazi52

*PARIS: More than five billion anti-Covid jabs have been given globally, an AFP tally of official sources at 1430 GMT on Tuesday showed, with the worldwide inoculation drive reaching cruising speed.*

While it took around 140 days to get the first billion shots into people's arms, the third, fourth and fifth billions each took between 26 and 30 days, the data show.

Nearly 40 percent (1.96 billion) of the five billion shots have been administered in China. India (589 million) and the United States (363 million) make up the trio of countries that have given the most jabs.

In terms of population protected among countries with more than one million people, the United Arab Emirates is the leader. It has administered 179 doses per 100 inhabitants, meaning it has fully vaccinated nearly 75 percent of its population.

Uruguay follows with 154 per 100 inhabitants, Israel (149), Qatar (148), Singapore (147), Bahrain (144), Denmark (143), Chile (140), Canada (139), Portugal and Belgium (138 each), China (136), Spain (134), Ireland (133) and the United Kingdom (132).

Most of these countries have fully vaccinated between 65 percent and 70 percent of their populations.

Some, like the Emirates, Bahrain, Israel, Uruguay and Chile have even started giving out booster shots to prolong the immunity of the fully vaccinated.

France, which will start giving booster shots from mid-September, is not far behind, with 126 doses injected per 100 people and 62 percent of the population completely vaccinated.

It has bypassed the United States which has given 110 doses per 100 inhabitants, with 52 percent completely vaccinated.

Most poor countries have now started to vaccinate, mainly thanks to the Covax scheme, but the coverage remains very unequal.

High-income countries (as defined by the World Bank) administered an average of 111 doses per 100 inhabitants compared with just 2.4 doses in low-income countries.

Injections in these countries have picked up recently after donations by some richer countries.

On average around the world 64 doses have been injected per 100 inhabitants.

Three countries have yet to start their vaccination drives: Burundi, Eritrea and North Korea.


----------



## jamal18

Pfizer CEO chooses not to be vaccinated.









Pfizer CEO "Im 59, I'm healthy. My health type is to recommend not to get vaccinated"







www.bitchute.com


----------



## ghazi52

32.9% of the world population has received at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine, and 24.8% is fully vaccinated.

5.04 billion doses have been administered globally, and 33.69 million are now administered each day.

Only 1.4% of people in low-income countries have received at least one dose.


----------



## ghazi52

FDA NEWS RELEASE

*FDA Approves First COVID-19 Vaccine*
*Approval Signifies Key Achievement for Public Health*

August 23, 2021

Today, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration approved the first COVID-19 vaccine. The vaccine has been known as the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine, and will now be marketed as Comirnaty (koe-mir’-na-tee), for the prevention of COVID-19 disease in individuals 16 years of age and older. The vaccine also continues to be available under emergency use authorization (EUA), including for individuals 12 through 15 years of age and for the administration of a third dose in certain immunocompromised individuals.

“The FDA’s approval of this vaccine is a milestone as we continue to battle the COVID-19 pandemic. While this and other vaccines have met the FDA’s rigorous, scientific standards for emergency use authorization, as the first FDA-approved COVID-19 vaccine, the public can be very confident that this vaccine meets the high standards for safety, effectiveness, and manufacturing quality the FDA requires of an approved product,” said Acting FDA Commissioner Janet Woodcock, M.D. “While millions of people have already safely received COVID-19 vaccines, we recognize that for some, the FDA approval of a vaccine may now instill additional confidence to get vaccinated. Today’s milestone puts us one step closer to altering the course of this pandemic in the U.S.” 

Since Dec. 11, 2020, the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine has been available under EUA in individuals 16 years of age and older, and the authorization was expanded to include those 12 through 15 years of age on May 10, 2021. EUAs can be used by the FDA during public health emergencies to provide access to medical products that may be effective in preventing, diagnosing, or treating a disease, provided that the FDA determines that the known and potential benefits of a product, when used to prevent, diagnose, or treat the disease, outweigh the known and potential risks of the product.


----------



## ghazi52

*After six months: Protection against Covid waning among vaccinated people, says study*


News Report
Thursday, Aug 26, 2021







By News report


LONDON: Protection against the coronavirus is waning among those who have received both shots of the AstraZeneca and Pfizer vaccines, a new UK study has found, foreign media reported.
An analysis from the UK's ZOE Covid app study of over 400,000 people who had received both shots of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, showed that it was 88% effective in protecting against the coronavirus a month after receiving both shots.However, its effectiveness fell to 74% five or six months after receiving both doses of the Pfizer vaccine.

In the same study, an analysis of over 700,000 people who had received both doses of the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine showed its effectiveness fell from 77% after a month to 67% at the four to five month mark.

The data was collected after May 26, when the delta variant became the dominant strain, said Tim Spector, who is running the ongoing ZOE Covid app study.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431165314545295360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. More than 5.11 billion doses have been administered across 183 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. 

The latest rate was roughly 38.4 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 366 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 877,756 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. More than 5.17 billion doses have been administered across 183 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 39.6 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 367 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 886,314 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. 

*More than 5.26 billion doses* have been administered across 183 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 41 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 370 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 898,446 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

*More than 5.29 billion doses have been administered across 183 countries, *

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. More than 5.29 billion doses have been administered across 183 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 41 million doses a day.
More than 5.29 billion vaccine doses have been administered worldwide, equal to 69 doses for every 100 people.

In the U.S., 370 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 898,446 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,507,823 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Tuesday.*

At least 216,980,860 cases of coronavirus have been registered.

The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country.

They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Monday, 8,361 new deaths and 663,689 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were United States with 1,135 new deaths, followed by Russia with 795 and Iran with 669.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 638,715 deaths from 39,057,665 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 579,574 deaths from 20,752,281 cases, India with 438,560 deaths from 32,768,880 cases, Mexico with 258,491 deaths from 3,341,264 cases, and Peru with 198,263 deaths from 2,149,591 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 601 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Hungary with 311, Bosnia-Herzegovina with 298, Czech Republic with 284, Republic of North Macedonia with 283 and Montenegro with 274.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,437,488 deaths from 43,203,496 cases, Europe 1,248,655 deaths from 63,032,296 infections, and Asia 777,746 deaths from 50,092,953 cases.

The United States And Canada has reported 665,616 deaths from 40,548,811 cases, Africa 195,477 deaths from 7,769,229 cases, Middle East 181,132 deaths from 12,214,235 cases, and Oceania 1,709 deaths from 119,844 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

More than 5.33 billion vaccine doses have been administered worldwide, equal to 69 doses for every 100 people. There is already a stark gap between vaccination programs in different countries,.


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. More than 5.39 billion doses have been administered across 183 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 41 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 372 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 910,432 doses per day were administered.

Enough doses have now been administered to fully vaccinate 35.1% of the global population—but the distribution has been lopsided. Countries and regions with the highest incomes are getting vaccinated more than 20 times faster than those with the lowest. 

*When will life return to normal?*

While the best vaccines are highly effective at preventing hospitalization and death, it takes a coordinated campaign to stop a pandemic. Infectious-disease experts say that vaccinating 70% to 85% of the U.S. population would enable a return to normalcy.

On a global scale, that’s a daunting level of vaccination. At the current pace of 41 million a day, the goal of high levels of global immunity remains a long way off. Manufacturing capacity, however, is steadily increasing, and new vaccines by additional manufacturers are coming to market.

*The Path to Immunity Around the World*


Globally, the latest vaccination rate is 40,990,666 doses per day, on average. At this pace, it will take another 5 months to cover 75% of the population.


----------



## ghazi52

*Vaccines halve long-term COVID-19 effects: Study*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/anadolu
*Anadolu*
12:18 PM | September 03, 2021


A double dose of a vaccine is most likely to halve the likelihood of long-term COVID-19 effects for adults, according to a study released on Thursday.

Research conducted by a team from King’s College London showed that double-jabbed people who contract the virus were 73% less likely to be admitted to a hospital, while severe symptoms were reduced by almost a third.

“We found that the odds of having symptoms for 28 days or more after post-vaccination infection were approximately halved by having two vaccine doses,” read the study published in a scientific journal.

“This result suggests that the risk of long COVID is reduced in individuals who have received double vaccination, when additionally considering the already documented reduced risk of infection overall.”

The team analyzed data from more than 2 million people who logged their symptoms, tests, and vaccination status on the UK’s COVID Symptom Study app from last December to this July.

A total of 6,030 of them tested positive for the virus within at least two weeks of their first dose, while only 2,370 users tested positive at least a week after receiving their second jab.

People who were fully vaccinated reported milder and less frequent symptoms of the virus than those who were not inoculated, the study said.

Additionally, double-jabbed adults aged over 60 were more likely to have no symptoms when compared to those not vaccinated, showing the efficacy of the jabs in protecting the elderly and most vulnerable.


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. More than 5.43 billion doses have been administered across 183 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 41 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 374 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 954,046 doses per day were administered.

*World Map of Vaccinations*

More than 5.43 billion doses have been administered—enough to fully vaccinate 35.4% of the global population


----------



## ghazi52

Global Developments

Here are the global developments in the coronavirus crisis:

– Anti-vaxx clashes –

Anti-vaccination protesters clash with police in London as some try to storm the offices of the UK regulator that approves vaccines, with police saying four officers were hurt.

– EU and AstraZeneca settle dispute –

The European Union and UK-based drugs giant AstraZeneca announce that they have reached a settlement in a dispute over a shortfall in vaccine deliveries.

– Delta in Niger –

The first cases of the Delta variant of Covid-19 have been recorded in Niger, which until now has been relatively spared in the pandemic.

– Air quality blip –

Pandemic lockdowns and travel restrictions caused dramatic but short-lived improvements in air quality and drops in pollution, the UN says.

– Singapore booster shots –

Singapore will start giving coronavirus vaccine booster shots to the elderly and those with weak immune systems as cases rise despite high inoculation rates.

– US hiring slumps –

The United States added far fewer jobs than expected in August as businesses grappled with the Delta wave of Covid-19.

– No shots for 12-15s advice –

The UK government’s independent advisory body on vaccines says it will not recommend jabbing all 12- to 15-year-olds against coronavirus, arguing the benefits were “too small”.

– Malaysian holiday island to reopen –

The island of Langkawi will this month become the first Malaysian holiday hotspot to reopen to domestic travellers, kicking off efforts to revive the coronavirus-battered tourism industry.

– More than 4.5 million dead –

The coronavirus has killed at least 4,539,397 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to an AFP compilation of official data.

The US is the worst-affected country with 643,669 deaths, followed by Brazil with 581,914, India with 439,895, Mexico 261,496 and Peru 198,364.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were the US with 1,549, followed by Mexico with 993 and Russia with 799.


----------



## ghazi52

US Ships 6.6 Million Doses of Pfizer Vaccine to Pakistan.

The United States has shipped 6.6 million doses of the Pfizer coronavirus vaccine to Pakistan through its COVAX global distribution program


----------



## ghazi52

More than 5.52 billion vaccine doses have been administered worldwide, equal to 72 doses for every 100 people. There is already a stark gap between vaccination programs in different countries,


----------



## ghazi52

*PIA brings 5.9m Covid doses from China*

Govt to vaccinate 75m people by the end of 2021


APP
September 08, 2021








*ISLAMABAD/BEIJING:* Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) continues to uplift Covid-19 vaccines from China to Pakistan as its two special cargo flights transported a new batch of 5.9 million doses from Beijing Capital International Airport to Islamabad.

Special cargo flights – PK-6852 and PK-6853 took off from Beijing for Islamabad on Monday and Tuesday and transported 5.9 million doses, Qadir Bux Sangi, PIA Country Manager for China said on Tuesday.

On August 29, the national flag carrier airlifted around 12 million doses of anti-Covid-19 vaccines through its four special cargo flights.

The PIA special flights PK-6852, PK-6853, PK-6854 and PK-6856 transported 12 million doses of Sinovac vaccine procured from China for vaccination of people under government's ongoing prevention and control drive against Covid-19 pandemic, he added.

He said that under the leadership of CEO Arshad Malik, the national flag carrier had so far airlifted over 63 million doses of anti-Covid-19 vaccine through 49 special flights.

The government under its mass vaccination drive has set a target to vaccinate 75 million people by the end of 2021.

Chinese vaccines namely Sinopharm, Sinovac and CanSino besides other vaccines are being used in the mass vaccination drive.

The health authorities launched a nationwide vaccination drive with around a million doses of Sinopharm vaccine donated by China, starting with older people and frontline healthcare workers, in March this year.

The drive began with a focus on the oldest people in the community, generally over the age of 80 but now the vaccine is being administered to people aged over 18 years.

Islamabad received the first Covid-19 vaccine consignment after a military aircraft transported it from Beijing on February 1.


----------



## ghazi52

*WHO urges COVID-19 vaccine booster moratorium until 2022*

"We do not want to see widespread use of boosters for healthy people who are fully vaccinated," WHO chief says


AFP
Wednesday, Sep 08, 2021

GENEVA: The World Health Organisation called Wednesday for countries to avoid giving out extra COVID-19 jabs until year-end, pointing to the millions worldwide who have yet to receive a single dose.

"I will not stay silent when the companies and countries that control the global supply of vaccines think the world's poor should be satisfied with leftovers," WHO chief Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus told journalists.

Speaking from WHO's headquarters in Geneva, Tedros urged wealthy countries and vaccine makers to prioritise getting the first jabs to health workers and vulnerable populations in poorer nations over boosters.

"We do not want to see widespread use of boosters for healthy people who are fully vaccinated," he said.

The WHO called last month for a moratorium on Covid-19 vaccine booster shots until the end of September to address the drastic inequity in dose distribution between rich and poor nations.

But Tedros acknowledged Wednesday that there had "been little change in the global situations since then.

"So today I am calling for an extension of the moratorium until at least the end of the year," he said.

High-income countries had promised to donate more than one billion vaccine doses to poorer countries, he said — "but less than 15% of those doses have materialised.

"We don't want any more promises," he said. "We just want the vaccines."

'Appalled'

Despite the call for a moratorium, some countries have been arguing for booster jabs not only for vulnerable people but also for the wider population, citing signs of waning vaccine effectiveness against the highly transmissive Delta variant.

The WHO has acknowledged that an additional dose could be needed for immunocompromised people, but stresses that for healthy people, the vaccines still seem very effective, especially in preventing severe disease.

"There is not a compelling case to move forward with a generalised recommendation for booster doses," Kate O'Brien, the WHO's vaccines chief, told Wednesday's news conference.

The UN health agency has set a global target of seeing every country vaccinate at least 10% of its population by the end of this month, and at least 40% by the end of this year.

It wants to see at least 70% of the world's population vaccinated by the middle of next year.

But Tedros lamented that while 90% of wealthy countries have hit the 10-percent mark, and more than 70% have already reached 40-percent, "not a single low-income country has reached either target".

He expressed outrage at a statement by a pharmaceutical industry organisation that the world's seven wealthiest nations, known as the G7, now had enough vaccines for all adults and teenagers — and to offer boosters to at-risk groups — and so the focus should shift to dose sharing.

"When I read this, I was appalled," he said.

"In reality, manufacturers and high-income countries have long had the capacity to not only vaccinate their own priority groups, but to simultaneously support the vaccination of those same groups in all countries."


----------



## ghazi52

More than 5.64 billion vaccine doses have been administered worldwide, equal to 73 doses for every 100 people. There is already a stark gap between vaccination programs in different countries,


----------



## ghazi52

*US to invest $3 bn in Covid-19 vaccine supply chain: White House official*

Funding will focus on manufacturers of inputs used in vaccine production, facilities that package vaccine vials


Reuters

The US plans to invest $3 billion in the vaccine supply chain as it continues to work to position itself as a leading supplier of vaccines for the world, a top US health official said on Thursday.
The funding, which will begin to be distributed in the coming weeks, will focus on manufacturers of the inputs used in Covid vaccine production as well as facilities that fill and package vaccine vials, White House Covid adviser Jeffrey Zients said during a news conference.

"The investments we are making, the $3 billion, are in US companies that will expand their capacity for critical supplies," Zients said.

He added that areas of focus will include lipids, bioreactor bags, tubing, needles, syringes, and personal protective equipment. The White House has not yet selected specific companies to receive the funds.

US demand for Covid vaccines remains high as the White House prepares to begin offering a third booster shot to Americans later this month, pending a regulator greenlight. The United States also plans to give hundreds of millions of shots to other countries during the remainder of the year.

Top US infectious disease expert Anthony Fauci added that he would not be surprised if a third dose became standard for Covid vaccines that originally were expected to require two shots.
US cases of Covid have surged to a seven-day average of more than 150,000 per day, up from less than 10,000 in June, according to federal data, as the contagious new Delta variant continues to circulate.

The daily average of Covid deaths has risen this week to more than 950 from around 900 last week, US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Rochelle Walensky said.
Fauci downplayed concerns about a new Covid variant known as Mu, or B.1.621, that some scientists are concerned could be resistant to vaccines.

"Even when you have variants that do diminish somewhat the efficacy of vaccines, the vaccines still are quite effective against variants of that type," Fauci said.


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. More than 5.69 billion doses have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 33.5 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 379 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 711,899 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,622,410 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Sunday.*

At least 224,207,440 cases of coronavirus have been registered.

The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country.

They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Saturday, 10,019 new deaths and 541,533 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were the United States with 2,834, followed by Russia with 788 and Brazil with 712.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 659,694 deaths from 40,921,491 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 586,558 deaths from 20,989,164 cases, India with 442,655 deaths from 33,236,921 cases, Mexico with 267,524 deaths from 3,506,743 cases, and Peru with 198,728 deaths from 2,160,327 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 603 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Hungary with 311, Bosnia-Herzegovina with 305, the Republic of North Macedonia with 299, Montenegro with 286 and the Czech Republic with 284.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,460,832 deaths from 43,925,215 cases, Europe 1,272,536 deaths from 64,925,551 infections, and Asia 808,203 deaths from 51,930,608 cases.

The United States and Canada has reported 686,882 deaths from 42,461,461 cases, Africa 202,503 deaths from 8,034,520 cases, the Middle East 189,612 deaths from 12,787,329 cases, and Oceania 1,842 deaths from 142,763 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. More than 5.71 billion doses have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 34.1 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 380 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 750,118 doses per day were administered.


----------



## salute

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437384248458203137


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. More than *5.78 billion doses* have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 35 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 381 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 775,167 doses per day were administered.


----------



## Adonis

JSCh said:


> On Chinese vaccines distribution,
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406592063534215174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracking China's COVID-19 Vaccine Distribution - Bridge Consulting
> 
> 
> Examining China's Promise to Make Its Vaccines A Global Public Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bridgebeijing.com



Are they not being used in China?? refer map.


----------



## Salza

Pakistan Lastest Vaccine Stats:






We are moving at a good pace. Nearly 1 million people are getting administered on daily basis. Just that we need to pick up speed in second dose. There is a sgnificant gap in between the numbers of first and the second dose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Adonis said:


> Are they not being used in China?? refer map.


That map is only for Chinese vaccine distributed oversea. You are click the link for latest figure.

Of course the Chinese vaccine is being used in China.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438049417181937669

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438032229095993346


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. *More than 5.81 billion doses* have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 31.7 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 382 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 762,809 doses per day were administered.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438398944439009281


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. *More than 5.85 billion doses have been administered* across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 31.1 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 383 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 781,574 doses per day were administered.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439041482644623364


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................................

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. More than 5.92 billion doses have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 33.6 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 385 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 777,010 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,683,586 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Sunday.*

At least 228,132,200 cases of coronavirus have been registered.

The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country.

They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Saturday, 8,114 new deaths and 604,978 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were the United States with 1,279, followed by Brazil with 935 and Russia with 793.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 673,474 deaths from 42,050,907 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 590,508 deaths from 21,230,325 cases, India with 444,838 deaths from 33,448,163 cases, Mexico with 271,303 deaths from 3,564,694 cases, and Peru with 198,976 deaths from 2,166,419 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 603 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Hungary with 312, the Bosnia-Herzegovina with 311, the Republic of North Macedonia with 309, Montenegro with 293, and Bulgaria with 287.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,472,258 deaths from 44,388,097 cases, Europe 1,286,786 deaths from 65,996,058 infections, and Asia 822,388 deaths from 52,777,094 cases.

The United States and Canada have reported 700,854 deaths from 43,620,909 cases, Africa 205,762 deaths from 8,154,572 cases, the Middle East 193,593 deaths from 13,039,174 cases, and Oceania 1,945 deaths from 156,298 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. More than 5.92 billion doses have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 33.6 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 385 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 777,010 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pfizer/BioNTech data shows Covid-19 vaccine safe and protective in kids*


Pfizer Inc (PFE.N) and BioNTech SE said on Monday their Covid-19 vaccine induced a robust immune response in 5 to 11 year olds, and they plan to ask for authorisation to use the vaccine in children in that age range in the United States, Europe and elsewhere as soon as possible.

The companies said the vaccine generated an immune response in the 5-to-11-year-olds in their Phase II/III clinical trial that matched what they had previously observed in 16-to-25-year-olds. The safety profile was also generally comparable to the older age group, they said.

"Since July, paediatric cases of Covid-19 have risen by about 240 per cent in the US – underscoring the public health need for vaccination," Pfizer Chief Executive Albert Bourla said in a news release.

"These trial results provide a strong foundation for seeking authorisation of our vaccine for children 5 to 11 years old, and we plan to submit them to the FDA and other regulators with urgency."


----------



## ghazi52

Sep 19, 10:44

*US administers about 384.9m doses of Covid vaccines*

The United States has administered 384,911,290 doses of Covid-19 vaccines as of Saturday morning and distributed 466,569,635 doses, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said.

Those figures are up from 383,994,877 vaccine doses the CDC said had gone into arms by Sept. 17 out of 464,315,725 doses delivered.


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus toll at 1000 GMT Tuesday*


At least 229,008,620 cases of coronavirus have been registered
AFP 
21 Sep 2021


*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,696,559 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Tuesday.*

At least 229,008,620 cases of coronavirus have been registered.

The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country.

They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Monday, 7,405 new deaths and 525,458 new cases were recorded worldwide.

*Coronavirus toll at 1000 GMT Monday*

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were the United States with 2,296, followed by Russia with 812 and Iran with 344.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 676,092 deaths from 42,290,027 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 590,955 deaths from 21,247,667 cases, India with 445,385 deaths from 33,504,534 cases, Mexico with 271,765 deaths from 3,573,044 cases, and Russia with 199,808 deaths from 7,313,851 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 604 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bosnia-Herzegovina with 314, Hungary with 312, the Republic of North Macedonia with 311, Montenegro with 296, and Bulgaria with 288.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,474,050 deaths from 44,461,562 cases, Europe 1,290,387 deaths from 66,258,484 infections, and Asia 825,664 deaths from 52,982,821 cases.

The United States and Canada have reported 703,491 deaths from 43,864,894 cases, Africa 206,362 deaths from 8,175,186 cases, the Middle East 194,624 deaths from 13,105,836 cases, and Oceania 1,981 deaths from 159,841 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

*AstraZeneca to invest $360mn in Irish drug manufacturing site*

Reuters
21 Sep 2021








*AstraZeneca said on Tuesday it would invest $360 million to develop a manufacturing facility in Ireland to produce active pharmaceutical ingredients (APIs), or the main components of medicines.*

The Anglo-Swedish drugmaker, which completed its $39 billion purchase of rare disease drugs maker Alexion in July, has a large portfolio of treatments for cancer, heart disease, diabetes and a COVID-19 vaccine, with several drugs under trials.

"The future manufacturing of APIs for our medicines includes compounds with highly complex synthesis ... This significant investment will ensure the AstraZeneca supply network is fit for the future," said Pam Cheng, head of AstraZeneca's operations and IT.

The planned investment in Dublin is expected to support late-stage development and early commercial supply, the company said, adding that the site can be developed further to add treatments such as antibody drug conjugates and oligonucleotides.


----------



## ghazi52

According to Human Rights Watch, 75% of Covid vaccines have gone to 10 countries. The Economist Intelligence Unit have calculated that half of all of the vaccines made so far have gone to 15% of the world's population, the world's richest countries administering 100 times as many shots as the poorest.

In June, members of the G7 - Canada, France, Germany, Italy, Japan, the United Kingdom and the United States - pledged to donate one billion doses to poor countries over the next year.

"I smiled when I saw that," says Agathe Demarais, lead author of a recent report on global vaccines supply at the Economist Intelligence Unit and a former diplomat. "I used to see this a lot. You know it's never going to happen."

The UK promised 100m of that pledge, so far it has donated just under nine million. President Biden pledged 580m of which the US has delivered 140m so far. And the EU bloc promised 250m doses by the end of the year - it has sent about 8% of those.

Like many middle-income countries, Iran bought vaccines from Covax, the global scheme supported by the WHO to get doses where they're needed most. Covax purchases and then sells vaccines at low-cost to middle income countries and donates to poor countries.









But Covax has faced a major supply problem. It planned to distribute two billion doses in 2021 with most of them coming from a facility in India but when a second wave of infections crippled India in May, the government issued an export ban.

Since then Covax has relied on doses donated by rich countries. And supply has been slow, some of the receiving countries have yet to vaccinate 2% of their population.

"Currently doses tend to get shared in low volumes, at short notice, and with shorter than ideal expiry dates - making it a huge logistical lift to allocate and deliver these to countries able to absorb them," says Aurélia Nguyen, managing director of the Covax facility.

It's not a global supply problem. Rich countries have been building up surpluses of vaccines, according to Airfinity, a science analytics company researching global supply. Vaccine manufacturers are now making 1.5bn doses every month, 11bn will have produced by the end of the year.

"They're producing a huge number of doses. It has scaled up immensely over the last three or four months," says Dr Matt Linley, lead researcher at Airfinity.

The world's richest countries could have 1.2bn doses that they don't need - even if they start administering boosters


----------



## ghazi52

*US to donate an additional 500 million COVID-19 vaccines*

Biden says US has put more than $15 billion toward global response to COVID-19

Reuters
September 22, 2021


*WASHINGTON: *The United States plans to donate an additional 500 million COVID-19 vaccines made by Pfizer Inc (PFE.N) and BioNTech SE to nations around the world, lifting the total the country is sharing to more than 1 billion doses, according to a source familiar with the plans.

President Joe Biden is hosting a virtual summit on COVID-19 on Wednesday and is likely to announce the new pledge then.

Earlier on Tuesday, Biden told the United Nations General Assembly that the United States had put more than $15 billion toward the global response to COVID-19 in order to fund more than 160 million COVID-19 vaccines in other countries.

The US has already purchased 500 million doses of the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine and donated them through the global vaccine-sharing platform COVAX.

Vaccines have already landed in 100 countries, Biden said, adding he would announce additional commitments on Wednesday at the US-hosted global COVID-19 summit.

The United States is pushing global leaders to endorse its targets for ending the COVID-19 pandemic, including ensuring 70% of the world's population is vaccinated by this time in 2022, according to a draft US document viewed by _Reuters_.

Chinese leader Xi Jinping reiterated on Tuesday in a speech to the UNGA that China aims to provide 2 billion COVID-19 vaccine doses to the world by the end of the year.

Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte and Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi were critical of plans by rich countries to provide booster shots when so many people in the developing world are unvaccinated.

"Rich countries hoard life-saving vaccines, while poor nations wait for a trickle," Duterte said in his address to the General Assembly. "They now talk of booster shots, while developing countries consider half-doses just to get by.

"This is shocking beyond belief," he said, stressing the pandemic will not end unless the virus is defeated everywhere.

Speaking to the Asia Society think tank, Marsudi emphasized restrictions on the export of materials to make vaccines must end, saying "access to safe and affordable vaccines is critical."

US regulators could authorize a booster shot of the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine for older and some high-risk Americans this week, in time for the government to roll them out by Friday.

The US Food and Drug Administration is expected to give the nod to the third shots for at least this group before advisers to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention are due to meet on Wednesday.

As the gap widens between vaccinations in wealthy and poor countries, the World Health Organization has repeatedly implored the United States and other wealthy countries to hold off on plans to offer boosters and to use those doses to help inoculate the many people worldwide who have yet to receive their first shots.


----------



## ghazi52

*231,483,340 cases of coronavirus have been registered*

AFP 
26 Sep 2021









*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,740,525 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Sunday.*

At least 231,483,340 cases of coronavirus have been registered. The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country. They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Saturday, 6,171 new deaths and 378,753 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were Russia with 805 new deaths, followed by United States with 762 and Mexico with 600.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 687,751 deaths from 42,940,458 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 594,200 deaths from 21,343,304 cases, India with 446,918 deaths from 33,652,745 cases, Mexico with 275,303 deaths from 3,628,812 cases, and Russia with 203,900 deaths from 7,420,913 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 604 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bosnia-Herzegovina with 318, Republic of North Macedonia with 316, Hungary with 312, Montenegro with 301 and Bulgaria with 294.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,483,035 deaths from 44,731,041 cases, Europe 1,301,290 deaths from 67,046,439 infections, and Asia 833,402 deaths from 53,509,572 cases.

The United States and Canada has reported 715,382 deaths from 44,540,007 cases, Africa 208,493 deaths from 8,235,800 cases, the Middle East 196,861 deaths from 13,250,832 cases, and Oceania 2,062 deaths from 169,650 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. 

*More than 6.13 billion doses *have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 29.4 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 390 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 703,352 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,744,890 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Monday.*

At least 231,740,830 cases of coronavirus have been registered.

The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country.

They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Sunday, 4,602 new deaths and 325,362 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were Russia with 779 new deaths, followed by United States with 289 and Iran with 288.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 688,033 deaths from 42,931,410 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 594,443 deaths from 21,351,972 cases, India with 447,194 deaths from 33,678,786 cases, Mexico with 275,450 deaths from 3,632,800 cases, and Russia with 204,679 deaths from 7,443,149 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 604 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bosnia-Herzegovina with 318, the Republic of North Macedonia with 317, Hungary with 312, Montenegro with 302, and Bulgaria with 294.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,483,741 deaths from 44,756,793 cases, Europe 1,302,904 deaths from 67,169,675 infections, and Asia 834,398 deaths from 53,594,389 cases.

The United States and Canada has reported 715,678 deaths from 44,532,817 cases, Africa 208,797 deaths from 8,243,424 cases, the Middle East 197,310 deaths from 13,274,036 cases, and Oceania 2,062 deaths from 169,704 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

*
More than 6.19 billion doses* have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. 

The latest rate was roughly 29.2 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 391 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 701,422 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

*Global hits, local heroes: Covid-19 jabs around the world*


AFP
September 30, 2021








Vials with Pfizer-BioNTech, AstraZeneca, Sputnik V, and Moderna coronavirus vaccine labels are seen in this illustration. — Reuters/File


Some have become global mainstays and others are staying local: here is an overview of more than 20 approved Covid-19 vaccines currently in use, and a few that fell by the wayside.


*mRNA leads the pack*

Messenger RNA (mRNA) vaccines developed by US-German alliance Pfizer-BioNTech and American company Moderna have emerged as the most successful vaccines in use today.

A survey from Canada's McGill University shows the Pfizer jab Comirnaty has been approved in 100 countries, while Moderna's Spikevax is authorised in 70.

Ground-breaking mRNA technology teaches our cells to make a harmless piece of protein found on the surface of the virus that causes Covid-19, prompting the immune system to develop antibodies that can fight off the real thing in case of infection.

A Chinese study published online this week comparing vaccine efficacy data found that Comirnaty and Spikevax work better than other jabs, even against the Delta variant currently dominating across the globe. The study has yet to be peer-reviewed.

*Runners-up*
A widely distributed vaccine developed jointly by Swedish firm AstraZeneca and Britain's Oxford University, along with another made by Johnson & Johnson affiliate Janssen-Cilag in the US, are both based on viral vector technology.

The more traditional approach uses a genetically engineered version of the common cold adenovirus as a “vector” to shuttle genetic instructions into human cells.

AstraZeneca's jab, named Vaxzevria, is approved in the European Union and was widely distributed after its release, but it was restricted in many countries when the vaccine was linked to statistically rare instances of blood clots.

It does not have US approval, and has been largely used to supply the Covax jab scheme that provides shots to poorer countries.

Janssen's was the fourth jab to be approved in the EU, but its seemingly convenient one-and-done dosage became a liability with the rise of Delta, which experts say is too resistant to be beaten with just one dose of any vaccine.


*Local heros*

There are a number of vaccines distributed only or mostly within the country where they were developed, though a few have limited international reach.

China's two WHO-approved vaccines — the Sinopharm jab, and CoronaVac from the lab Sinovac — have been given in about 50 countries. Two other Chinese firms, Cansino and Anhui Zhifei Longcom, are also marketing vaccines within China.

Russia has approved four domestically developed vaccines including Sputnik V, which currently has the green light in about 70 countries but lacks approval from the EU and the World Health Organisation (WHO).

India gave the green light to its Zydus Cadila vaccine at the end of August, making it the first DNA vaccine ever approved for use in humans.

The jab uses circular strands of DNA to prime the immune system against the virus, according to _Nature_ magazine.

It was the second home-grown vaccine India approved after Covaxin, a shot developed by Bharat Biotech labs. India also produces its own version of the AstraZeneca jab under the name Covishield.

In Cuba, three locally-developed vaccines are available: Abdala, Soberana Plus and Soberana 2.

Other jabs that have local approval but are yet to be widely distributed include Iran's Barekat vaccine, QazVac in Kazakhstan and Taiwan's Medigen.


*Next up?*

Sputnik V and CoronaVac are under rolling review by the European Medicines Agency (EMA) — a first step towards EU approval — along with other candidates.

One is Novavax, a two-jab vaccine from the US that relies on proteins to carry harmless fragments of the coronavirus to produce an immune reaction.

German mRNA jab CureVac is also under review, though efficacy tests showed disappointing results at the end of June.

A total of 121 Covid-19 vaccines, including those that have been approved, have undergone clinical tests on humans, according to a WHO review published on September 24.

Some 124 jabs are in pre-clinical trials meaning they have not yet been tested in humans.


*Abandoned efforts*

On Tuesday, French pharmaceutical giant Sanofi, which had lagged behind rivals to produce a jab, said it was stopping work on an mRNA vaccine despite positive test results.

Merck laboratories abandoned efforts to produce a jab in January, saying its candidates produced immune responses that were “inferior” to successful Covid-19 vaccines.

A few weeks prior in December 2020 Australia had dropped the development of a vaccine after clinical trials produced a false positive HIV result among subjects involved in early-stage testing.

The vaccine used a small amount of HIV protein but triggered an antibody response that could interfere with HIV screening.


----------



## ghazi52

*More than 6.27 billion doses* have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 31.2 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 393 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 725,777 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

*
More than 6.3 billion doses* have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 31.3 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 394 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 741,394 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,793,613 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Sunday.*

At least 234,542,240 cases of coronavirus have been registered.

The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country.

They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Saturday, 6,364 new deaths and 396,062 new cases were recorded worldwide.

*Coronavirus toll at 1000 GMT Thursday*

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were the United States with 983 new deaths, followed by Russia with 890 and Mexico with 614.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 700,935 deaths from 43,658,032 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 597,723 deaths from 21,459,117 cases, India with 448,817 deaths from 33,813,903 cases, Mexico with 278,592 deaths from 3,678,980 cases, and Russia with 209,918 deaths from 7,586,536 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 605 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bosnia-Herzegovina with 324, the Republic of North Macedonia with 321, Hungary with 313, Montenegro with 308, and Bulgaria with 302.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall have 1,492,645 deaths from 45,037,562 cases, Europe 1,316,322 deaths from 68,169,439 infections, and Asia 842,664 deaths from 54,127,309 cases.

The United States and Canada have reported 728,880 deaths from 45,289,238 cases, Africa 211,136 deaths from 8,313,436 cases, the Middle East 199,752 deaths from 13,420,110 cases, and Oceania 2,214 deaths from 185,154 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

*Global Covid-19 deaths hit 5m as Delta variant sweeps the world*


Reuters
October 3, 2021 








Visitors walks through artist Suzanne Brennan Firstenberg's “In America: Remember,” a temporary art installation made up of white flags to commemorate Americans who have died of Covid-19, on the National Mall, in Washington, on Saturday. — AP


LONDON: Worldwide deaths related to Covid-19 surpassed 5 million, according to a tally, with unvaccinated people particularly exposed to the virulent Delta strain.

The variant has exposed the wide disparities in vaccination rates between rich and poor nations, and the upshot of vaccine hesitancy in some western nations.

More than half of all global deaths reported on a seven-day average were in the United States, Russia, Brazil, Mexico and India.
While it took just over a year for the Covid-19 death toll to hit 2.5 million, the next 2.5 million deaths were recorded in just under eight months, according to an analysis.

An average of 8,000 deaths were reported daily across the world over the last week, or around five deaths every minute. However, the global death rate has been slowing in recent weeks.

There has been increasing focus in recent days on getting vaccines to poorer nations, where many people are yet to receive a first dose, even as their richer counterparts have begun giving booster shots.

More than half of the world has yet to receive at least one dose of a Covid-19 vaccine, according to Our World in Data.
The World Health Organisation this week said its COVAX distribution programme would, for the first time, distribute shots only to countries with the lowest levels of coverage.

Co-led by the WHO, COVAX has since January largely allocated doses proportionally among its 140-plus beneficiary states according to population size.
“For the October supply we designed a different methodology, only covering participants with low sources of supply,” Mariangela Simao, WHO Assistant Director General for Access to Vaccines, said in a recording of a conference presentation last week posted on the WHO’s website.
*US surpasses 700,000 deaths*
The United States, which has been battling vaccine misinformation that has caused about one-third of the population to avoid inoculations, surpassed 700,000 deaths on Friday, the highest toll of any country.
US cases and hospitalisations have been trending lower, but health officials are bracing for a possible resurgence as cooler weather forces more activities indoors.
Russia reported 887 coronavirus-related deaths, the largest single-day death toll it has recorded since the pandemic began and the fourth day in a row it has set that record. Only 33pc of Russia’s eligible population has received a first vaccine dose.
As a region, South America has the highest death toll in the world accounting for 21pc of all reported deaths, followed by North America and Eastern Europe contributing more than 14pc of all fatalities each, according to an analysis.
However, India, one of the first countries ravaged by the Delta variant, has gone from an average of 4,000 deaths a day to less than 300 as its vaccination campaign is rolled out.
About 47pc of India’s eligible population has received a first shot, with officials administering around 7,896,950 doses per day over the past week, an analysis of Our World in Data showed.
The Delta variant is now the dominant strain around the globe and has been reported in 187 out of 194 World Health Organisation member countries.
_Published in Dawn, October 3rd, 2021_


----------



## ghazi52

More than 6.34 billion doses have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 31 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 396 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 831,500 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

Vaccine doses remain relatively scarce globally, with demand still forecast to outstrip supply through the end of 2021. But concerns around waning immunity have prompted many countries, including the United States and Israel, to start administering additional doses, leading to a recent surge in their vaccination campaigns.

Additional doses include booster doses given to fully vaccinated individuals when the protection from the original shots has begun to decline, as well as extra shots given to people, such as the immunocompromised, who did not have a strong immune response from their initial doses. More than 32.6 million additional doses have been administered worldwide, with many more countries expected to start administering them soon.

More than 6.38 billion doses have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 29.7 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 397 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 957,539 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

*
More than 6.41 billion doses *have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 28.7 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 398 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 931,983 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

*
More than 6.43 billion doses* have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 28.4 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 399 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 960,397 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

*More Than 6.46 Billion Shots Given: Covid-19 Tracker*

In the U.S., 400 million doses have been administered

October 8, 2021


The biggest vaccination campaign in history is underway. More than 6.46 billion doses have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 28 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 400 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 953,230 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

October 09, 2021

Experts are of the opinion that the coronavirus pandemic can be controlled by vaccinating 70-90% of the population

At the present, getting coronavirus jabs is the only prevention we have against Covid-19. Since the novel coronavirus is highly contagious, it is necessary to inoculate the maximum number of people. Unfortunately, there are people everywhere in the world who, either due to the influence of anti-vaxxers or due to their personal predilections, are reluctant to receive the vaccine, so it is the unvaccinated because of whom others, including the fully vaccinated, run the risk of falling victim to the dreaded disease.

Thus the authorities in Pakistan have regularly been exhorting people to get fully vaccinated against coronavirus, and their efforts have borne fruit as so far 90 million doses of vaccines have been administered in the country. Now the federal government has asked parents of schoolchildren of age 12 and above to get their wards vaccinated. 

The government has announced that school and seminary students should take the first dose by Oct 31 otherwise they will not be allowed to attend classes. By Nov 30, pupils should be fully vaccinated, as from Dec 1 they will not be allowed to enter schools and seminaries. To quote PM’s adviser on health, it has been observed that children of school-going age are super speeders of coronavirus.

Experts are of the opinion that the coronavirus pandemic can be controlled by vaccinating 70-90% of the population, and have warned that lapse in vaccination might result in nth wave of the pandemic. Around 20% Covid-19 patients need hospitalisation. 

Those who are avoiding vaccination should realise that our healthcare system does not have the capacity to handle such a large number of patients. 

The authorities, meanwhile, should also tell people about the side effects of anti-Covid vaccines. Last week, a school student died in Vehari after receiving the corona jab. Mystery surrounds the boy’s death, though. This death has raised doubts about the vaccine nonetheless.


----------



## ghazi52

*YouTube to remove all anti-vaccine misinformation*






YouTube has said it will remove content that spreads misinformation about all approved vaccines, expanding a ban on false claims about Covid-19 jabs.

Videos that say approved vaccines are dangerous and cause autism, cancer or infertility are among those that will be taken down, the company said.

The policy includes the termination of accounts of anti-vaccine influencers.

Tech giants have been criticised for not doing more to counter false health information on their sites.

In July, US President Joe Biden said social media platforms were largely responsible for people's scepticism in getting vaccinated by spreading misinformation, and appealed for them to address the issue.

YouTube, which is owned by Google, said 130,000 videos were removed from its platform since last year, when it implemented a ban on content spreading misinformation about Covid vaccines.

In a blog post, the company said it had seen false claims about Covid jabs "spill over into misinformation about vaccines in general". The new policy covers long-approved vaccines, such as those against measles or hepatitis B.

"We're expanding our medical misinformation policies on YouTube with new guidelines on currently administered vaccines that are approved and confirmed to be safe and effective by local health authorities and the WHO," the post said, referring to the World Health Organization.

Chart showing vaccine doses per 100 people in countries where the population is over one million. Updated 27 September.








Personal testimonies relating to vaccines, content about vaccine policies, new vaccine trials, and historical videos about vaccine successes or failures will be allowed to remain on the site, the company said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus toll at 1000 GMT Sunday*

AFP 
10 Oct 2021



*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,843,739 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Sunday.*

At least 237,462,210 cases of coronavirus have been registered. The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country. They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19. A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Saturday, 5,425 new deaths and 351,868 new cases were recorded worldwide. Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were Russia with 962 new deaths, followed by Brazil with 404 and Mexico with 348.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 712,974 deaths from 44,317,553 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 600,829 deaths from 21,567,181 cases, India with 450,589 deaths from 33,953,475 cases, Mexico with 281,958 deaths from 3,720,545 cases, and Russia with 216,415 deaths from 7,775,365 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 605 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bosnia-Herzegovina with 331, Republic of North Macedonia with 327, Montenegro with 316, Hungary with 313, and Bulgaria with 311.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,501,440 deaths from 45,305,305 cases, Europe 1,333,630 deaths from 69,413,306 infections, and Asia 849,982 deaths from 54,643,014 cases.

The United States and Canada has reported 741,160 deaths from 45,972,930 cases, Africa 213,024 deaths from 8,362,975 cases, the Middle East 202,156 deaths from 13,561,466 cases, and Oceania 2,347 deaths from 203,220 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

More than 6.53 billion doses have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 27.5 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 402 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 1.03 million doses per day were administered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,853,570 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Tuesday.*

At least 238,150,550 cases of coronavirus have been registered. The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country. They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Monday, 4,938 new deaths and 363,887 new cases were recorded worldwide. Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were Russia with 973 new deaths, followed by United States with 722 and Ukraine with 352.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 714,060 deaths from 44,456,144 cases. After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 601,213 deaths from 21,582,738 cases, India with 450,963 deaths from 33,985,920 cases, Mexico with 282,227 deaths from 3,725,242 cases, and Russia with 218,345 deaths from 7,832,964 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 606 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bosnia-Herzegovina with 334, Republic of North Macedonia with 329, Montenegro with 317, Hungary with 314, and Bulgaria with 312.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,502,762 deaths from 45,350,368 cases, Europe 1,338,152 deaths from 69,734,079 infections, and Asia 851,766 deaths from 54,777,022 cases.

The United States and Canada have reported 742,246 deaths from 46,111,595 cases, Africa 213,453 deaths from 8,372,128 cases, Middle East 202,817 deaths from 13,596,899 cases, and Oceania 2,374 deaths from 208,468 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies. bur-bla/tup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

More than 6.58 billion doses have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 24.8 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 404 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 783,896 doses per day were administered.


----------



## ghazi52

*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,861,478 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Wednesday.*

At least 238,592,820 cases of coronavirus have been registered.

The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country.

They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Tuesday, 8,218 new deaths and 451,476 new cases were recorded worldwide. Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were United States with 2,395 new deaths, followed by Russia with 984 and Mexico with 546.

*Coronavirus toll at 1000 GMT Tuesday*

The United States is the worst-affected country with 716,479 deaths from 44,570,588 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 601,398 deaths from 21,590,097 cases, India with 451,189 deaths from 34,001,743 cases, Mexico with 282,773 deaths from 3,732,429 cases, and Russia with 219,329 deaths from 7,861,681 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 606 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bosnia-Herzegovina with 336, Republic of North Macedonia with 329, Montenegro with 318, Bulgaria with 314, and Hungary with 314.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,503,874 deaths from 45,379,844 cases, Europe 1,340,860 deaths from 69,941,710 infections, and Asia 852,737 deaths from 54,831,340 cases.

The United States and Canada has reported 744,705 deaths from 46,232,306 cases, Africa 213,721 deaths from 8,377,554 cases, Middle East 203,187 deaths from 13,619,404 cases, and Oceania 2,394 deaths from 210,662 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

*US to ship 9.6m doses of Pfizer vaccine to Pakistan*


BR Web Desk
15 Oct 2021









*The US has announced to ship an additional 9.6 million doses of Pfizer coronavirus vaccine to Pakistan through the global vaccine sharing COVAX initiative.*

The shipment will bring the total dose of the Covid-19 vaccine donated by the US to Pakistani to more than 25 million doses, according to a statement issued by the US embassy in Islamabad.

“The United States is proud to partner with Pakistan to inoculate Pakistanis’ arms with an effective and life-saving Pfizer vaccine. Pakistan has done a great job of distributing the donated vaccine,” Angela P. Aggeler, US's Chargé d’affaires for Pakistan said in a statement.

“This donation will just make it in time for young Pakistanis over the age of 12 to get their first job.”
While Pakistan's vaccination drive has mainly relied on Chinese vaccines, donations through the COVAX initiative have helped the country in overcoming the shortage of Western-developed anti-coronavirus injections, including the ones made in the US.

“These Pfizer vaccines are part of the 500 million Pfizer doses that the United States purchased this summer and will reach 92 countries around the world, including Pakistan, to serve as president. [Joe] Biden’s commitment to providing safe and effective vaccines worldwide and strengthening the global battle against pandemics, “said the US Embassy in a statement.

The coronavirus cases have steadily declined in Pakistan. On Friday, Pakistan reported 1,086 positive coronavirus cases at a positivity ratio of 2.03%.

The situation is a massive improvement from June/July when the number of daily cases had shot up to nearly 5,000 a day.

The country intends to vaccinate 70 million people by the end of this year and has also committed to spending $1.1 billion on procuring the Covid-19 vaccine to inoculate its people. Pakistan has been inoculating the citizens with CanSino, Sinopharm, SinoVac, AstraZeneca, Moderna and Pfizer vaccines.


----------



## ghazi52

*Covid has decreased opportunities to lead an active life: WHO*

October 15, 2021

The World Health Organisation (WHO) has said that opportunities to live an active and healthy life have been decreased due to the Covid-19 pandemic.

In a statement, the WHO has called upon decision-makers across the health, sport, education and transport sectors to urgently scale up provision of more inclusive programmes and services and safer environments that promote physical activity in all communities.

According to data of the National Command and Operation Centre, 1,016 people were infected with Covid-19 and 28 succumbed to virus across Pakistan on Thursday.

The national positivity rate remained at 2.11 per cent and 2,195 patients were in critical care.



> 1,016 persons infected with virus


Dr Rana Safdar, Director General, Ministry of National Health Services, told Dawn that 9.6 million doses of American vaccine Pfizer were scheduled to be delivered by the end of this month.

“First consignment of 2.4m is likely to arrive over the weekend. The vaccine will be coming through Covax platform as US dose sharing,” he said.

Covax is an international alliance which has pledged to provide free vaccines for 20pc population of Pakistan.

Pfizer is the only vaccine which is being administered to an age group between 12 and 18 years and Pakistan requires uninterrupted supply of the American vaccine to vaccinate students.

WHO Deputy Director General Dr Zsuzsanna Jakab said in a statement that there was an urgent need to provide people with better opportunities to live active healthy lives. Today, the possibility for people to take part in physical activity is uneven and unfair.

This inequity has only gotten worse during the Covid-19 pandemic. “This is why WHO is stepping up actions with its partners around the world to tackle the key barriers impeding people from becoming more active and healthier,” said the statement.

Up to 5m deaths a year could be averted if the global population was more active; however, many live in areas with little or no access to spaces where they can safely walk, run, cycle or engage in other physical activities. Where opportunities do exist, they may not have been developed to meet the needs for older adults or people with disabilities.

WHO statistics reveal that one in four adults, and four out of five adolescents, do not currently get enough physical activity. Women are less active than men, with an over 8pc difference at the global level (32pc men vs 23pc women). High-income countries are more inactive (37pc) compared with middle-income (26pc) and low-income countries (16pc).

_Published in Dawn, October 15th, 2021_


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus Cases:*
241,453,966

*Deaths:*
4,913,917

*Recovered:*
218,680,873


----------



## ghazi52

AFP 
18 Oct 2021








*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,895,733 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Monday


.*
At least 240,607,730 cases of coronavirus have been registered. The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country.

They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Sunday, 4,011 new deaths and 296,522 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were Russia with 998 new deaths, followed by Romania with 299 and Iran with 199.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 724,317 deaths from 44,933,409 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 603,282 deaths from 21,644,464 cases, India with 452,290 deaths from 34,081,315 cases, Mexico with 284,381 deaths from 3,757,056 cases, and Russia with 224,310 deaths from 8,027,012 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 606 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bosnia-Herzegovina with 339, Republic of North Macedonia with 333, Montenegro with 322, Bulgaria with 320, and Hungary with 314.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,508,833 deaths from 45,531,176 cases, Europe 1,354,283 deaths from 70,963,153 infections, and Asia 857,020 deaths from 55,132,616 cases.

The United States and Canada has reported 752,805 deaths from 46,612,955 cases, Africa 215,496 deaths from 8,434,262 cases, Middle East 204,767 deaths from 13,709,000 cases, and Oceania 2,529 deaths from 224,573 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,910,200 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Wednesday.*

At least 241,485,380 cases of coronavirus have been registered. The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country. They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Tuesday, 8,151 new deaths and 446,565 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were United States with 1,850 new deaths, followed by Russia with 1,028 and Romania with 574.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 728,296 deaths from 45,139,222 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 603,855 deaths from 21,664,879 cases, India with 452,651 deaths from 34,108,996 cases, Mexico with 284,925 deaths from 3,762,689 cases, and Russia with 226,353 deaths from 8,094,825 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 606 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bosnia-Herzegovina with 342, Republic of North Macedonia with 335, Montenegro with 325, Bulgaria with 324, and Hungary with 315.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,510,677 deaths from 45,584,886 cases, Europe 1,360,253 deaths from 71,417,589 infections, and Asia 858,480 deaths from 55,229,718 cases.

The United States and Canada has reported 756,899 deaths from 46,826,839 cases, Africa 216,004 deaths from 8,446,734 cases, Middle East 205,309 deaths from 13,747,712 cases, and Oceania 2,578 deaths from 231,904 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## Rahil khan

*New Delta variant monitored as UK Covid-19 cases rise*
*AY.4.2 strain could cause problems this winter as vaccine protection wanes*

Nick Webster
Oct 18, 2021

A new variant of the Delta coronavirus strain thought to account for 6 per cent of all new UK cases is being closely monitored by scientists.

Sub-variant AY. 4.2 could be 10 to 15 per cent more infectious than the original Delta variant that was first spotted in India in December and has become the dominant Covid-19 strain.

Francois Balloux, director of the University College London Genetics Institute, published an analysis on Twitter suggesting that the data implied it was “intrinsically more transmissible”.

He said that research showed AY. 4.2 could be the most infectious variant of the virus to date. It is expected to be placed under investigation by the World Health Organisation.


An NHS document published on Tuesday revealed the sub-variant was one of four being monitored by scientists working for the UK Health Security Agency.

“A Delta sublineage newly designated as AY. 4.2 is noted to be expanding in England. It is now a signal in monitoring and assessment has commenced,” it said.

“New sublineages of Delta are regularly identified and designated. One recently designated sublineage, AY. 4.2, is not yet assigned by the Pangolin tool and therefore is not represented in Figure 10.

“This sublineage is currently increasing in frequency. It includes spike mutations A222V and Y145H. In the week beginning 27 September 2021 (the last week with complete sequencing data), this sublineage accounted for approximately 6 per cent of all sequences generated, on an increasing trajectory.”

Full WHO investigations could lead to it being assigned a Greek letter under its naming system, in the same way other variants of Covid-19 have been up to now.


More work was needed to fully understand its potential for disruption.

“It's good that we are aware. It's excellent that we have the facilities and infrastructure in place to see anything that might be a bit suspicious,” Mr Balloux said. “At this stage, I would say wait and see, don't panic. It might be slightly, subtly more transmissible but it is not something absolutely disastrous like we saw previously.”

Cases of Covid-19 in the UK are higher now that at the same time in 2020, when England still enforced local lockdowns.

On Tuesday, the UK Department of Health recorded 223 deaths, the highest level since March 9. However, infections had dropped to 43,738 after reaching almost 50,000 a day previously.


Experts said the UK’s steep rise in Covid infections could be a result of waning protection from vaccines.

The UK had one of the earliest and fastest immunisation campaigns, with protection of 90 per cent to 95 per cent from the AstraZeneca and Pfizer vaccines thought to last for about 20 weeks before antibodies begin to drop-off.

The number of people who have tested positive in the UK has steadily risen from a seven-day average of about 25,000 in early August to more than 40,000 cases a day in mid-October.

However, hospital admission rates remain considerably lower than a year ago.

Fewer than 1,000 daily cases end up in hospital now, compared to more than four times that figure 12 months ago, thanks mainly to a widespread vaccination programme through 67 per cent of the population is fully protected.

thenationalnews.com/coronavirus/2021/10/19/new-delta-variant-monitored-as-uk-covid-19-cases-rise/


----------



## ghazi52

*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,910,200 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Wednesday.*

At least 241,485,380 cases of coronavirus have been registered. The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country. They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Tuesday, 8,151 new deaths and 446,565 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were United States with 1,850 new deaths, followed by Russia with 1,028 and Romania with 574.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 728,296 deaths from 45,139,222 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 603,855 deaths from 21,664,879 cases, India with 452,651 deaths from 34,108,996 cases, Mexico with 284,925 deaths from 3,762,689 cases, and Russia with 226,353 deaths from 8,094,825 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 606 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bosnia-Herzegovina with 342, Republic of North Macedonia with 335, Montenegro with 325, Bulgaria with 324, and Hungary with 315.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,510,677 deaths from 45,584,886 cases, Europe 1,360,253 deaths from 71,417,589 infections, and Asia 858,480 deaths from 55,229,718 cases.

The United States and Canada has reported 756,899 deaths from 46,826,839 cases, Africa 216,004 deaths from 8,446,734 cases, Middle East 205,309 deaths from 13,747,712 cases, and Oceania 2,578 deaths from 231,904 cases.


----------



## ghazi52

*White House unveils plan to roll out COVID-19 vaccines for children ages 5 to 11*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/xinhua
*Xinhua*
6:45 PM | October 21, 2021


The White House on Wednesday unveiled its plan to roll out COVID-19 vaccines for children ages 5 to 11, pending the vaccine's approval by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA).

"In anticipation of the FDA's independent advisory committee meeting on October 26 and the CDC's (the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) independent advisory committee meeting on November 2 to 3, today the Biden Administration is announcing a plan to ensure that, if a vaccine is authorized for children ages 5 to 11, it is quickly distributed and made conveniently and equitably available to families across the country," the White House announced in a statement.

The start of a vaccination program for children ages 5 to 11 will depend on the independent FDA and CDC process and timeline, said the White House, adding the country will be ready to begin getting shots in arms in the days following a final CDC recommendation.

The Biden administration has procured enough vaccine to support vaccination for the country's 28 million children ages 5 to 11 years old, according to the White House.

White House coronavirus coordinator Jeffrey Zients said Wednesday the Biden administration was aiming to "plan ahead so that we can hit the ground running," but that experts at the FDA and CDC would have the final say.

Vaccine advisers to the FDA are scheduled to meet next week to discuss data about the safety and efficacy of the Pfizer-BioNTech pediatric vaccine.

If authorized by the FDA, the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine would be the first COVID-19 vaccine for younger children.

A CDC vaccine advisory panel is scheduled to meet on Nov. 2 and 3 to weigh a recommendation for use. If the CDC director signs off on a recommendation for use, the vaccine can be administered to children ages 5 to 11.

The Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine is currently fully approved for people age 16 and older, and has emergency use authorization from the FDA for children ages 12 to 15.

Pfizer said last month that a Phase 2/3 trial showed its COVID-19 vaccine was safe and generated a "robust" antibody response in children ages 5 to 11.

The trial included 2,268 participants ages 5 to 11, and used a two-dose regimen of the vaccine administered 21 days apart. This trial used a 10-microgram dose, which is smaller than the 30-microgram dose that has been used for those ages 12 and older.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pfizer says Covid vaccine 90% effective in younger children*

AFP 
22 Oct 2021








*WASHINGTON: Pfizer's Covid-19 vaccine is more than 90 percent effective in preventing symptomatic forms of the disease in children aged 5 to 11, the company said in a document released Friday.*

The new data were published on the website of the Food and Drug Administration, which has called an advisory panel of independent experts to meet Tuesday to decide whether to authorize the vaccine in this age group.

The analysis was based on around 2,250 trial participants with data accruing until October 8, and most positive cases occurred when the Delta variant was dominant in the US and globally.

"VE (Vaccine Efficacy) against laboratory-confirmed symptomatic Covid-19 occurring at least 7 days after Dose 2 in evaluable participants without evidence of prior SARS-CoV-2 infection was 90.7%," the document said.

There were no cases of severe Covid and no cases of multisystem inflammatory syndrome in children (MIS-C), a rare but serious post viral condition.

There were no cases of myocarditis or pericarditis (heart inflammation or inflammation around the heart) -- but there are not enough study volunteers to be able to detect highly rare side effects, and male adolescents are thought to be a higher risk group.

This is the first time Pfizer has released an efficacy estimate for its Covid vaccine in younger children. Its earlier press statement only said the shot produced a robust immune response.

The vaccine was tested with a 10 microgram dose, while older age groups have received 30 micrograms.

The administration of President Joe Biden has said it stands ready to roll out shots for the country's 28 million 5 to 11-year-olds as soon as the vaccine is authorized by science agencies.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

ghazi52 said:


> *Pfizer says Covid vaccine 90% effective in younger children*
> 
> AFP
> 22 Oct 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WASHINGTON: Pfizer's Covid-19 vaccine is more than 90 percent effective in preventing symptomatic forms of the disease in children aged 5 to 11, the company said in a document released Friday.*
> 
> The new data were published on the website of the Food and Drug Administration, which has called an advisory panel of independent experts to meet Tuesday to decide whether to authorize the vaccine in this age group.
> 
> The analysis was based on around 2,250 trial participants with data accruing until October 8, and most positive cases occurred when the Delta variant was dominant in the US and globally.
> 
> "VE (Vaccine Efficacy) against laboratory-confirmed symptomatic Covid-19 occurring at least 7 days after Dose 2 in evaluable participants without evidence of prior SARS-CoV-2 infection was 90.7%," the document said.
> 
> There were no cases of severe Covid and no cases of multisystem inflammatory syndrome in children (MIS-C), a rare but serious post viral condition.
> 
> There were no cases of myocarditis or pericarditis (heart inflammation or inflammation around the heart) -- but there are not enough study volunteers to be able to detect highly rare side effects, and male adolescents are thought to be a higher risk group.
> 
> This is the first time Pfizer has released an efficacy estimate for its Covid vaccine in younger children. Its earlier press statement only said the shot produced a robust immune response.
> 
> The vaccine was tested with a 10 microgram dose, while older age groups have received 30 micrograms.
> 
> The administration of President Joe Biden has said it stands ready to roll out shots for the country's 28 million 5 to 11-year-olds as soon as the vaccine is authorized by science agencies.



That's really bad efficacy considering covid don't even affect children unlike RSV and flu which do.


----------



## ghazi52

*China says 76% of population have received complete doses of Covid-19 vaccines*


Reuters
24 Oct 2021










*BEIJING: China has given complete doses of COVID-19 vaccines to about 75.6% of its population as of Oct. 23, National Health Commission spokesperson Mi Feng said on Sunday.*

Some 1.068 billion people have now been inoculated with the required dosages, out of a population of 1.412 billion, Mi told a news briefing.

The country has administered a total of 2.245 billion doses of COVID-19 vaccines as of Oct. 23, official data showed.

China is giving people whose last dose was given at least six months ago a booster shot, with priority groups including essential workers, older people and those with weaker immune systems.

China has largely contained the virus in most areas, and the sporadic local outbreaks are tiny compared with those seen in other countries.


However, Mi cautioned on Sunday there is increasing risk that China's latest outbreak, involving over 100 infections in a week across 11 provincial areas, will spread further.


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus toll at 1000 GMT Sunday*

AFP
24 Oct 2021

*The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,941,032 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Sunday.*

At least 243,270,300 cases of coronavirus have been registered. The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country. They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Saturday, 6,072 new deaths and 394,025 new cases were recorded worldwide.

The countries with the most new deaths were Russia with 1,072, followed by the United States with 590 and India with 561.

The US is the worst-affected country with 735,801 deaths from 45,427,539 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 605,457 deaths from 21,723,559 cases, India with 454,269 deaths from 34,175,468 cases, Mexico with 286,259 deaths from 3,781,661 cases, and Russia with 230,600 deaths from 8,241,643 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 607 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bosnia-Herzegovina with 345, North Macedonia 338, Bulgaria 331, Montenegro 328 and Hungary 316.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,514,642 deaths from 45,718,783 cases, Europe 1,373,413 deaths from 72,449,471 infections, and Asia 862,678 deaths from 55,455,754 cases.

The US and Canada have reported 764,541 deaths from 47,124,343 cases, Africa 216,752 deaths from 8,465,317 cases, the Middle East 206,339 deaths from 13,814,060 cases, and Oceania 2,667 deaths from 242,573 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452581701020835842


----------



## ghazi52

AFP 
25 Oct 2021







*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,945,746 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Monday.*

At least 243,563,950 cases of coronavirus have been registered.

The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country.

They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Sunday, 4,901 new deaths and 316,448 new cases were recorded worldwide. Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were Russia with 1,069 new deaths, followed by India with 443 and Romania with 389.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 735,941 deaths from 45,444,413 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 605,644 deaths from 21,729,763 cases, India with 454,712 deaths from 34,189,774 cases, Mexico with 286,346 deaths from 3,783,327 cases, and Russia with 231,669 deaths from 8,279,573 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 607 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bosnia-Herzegovina with 345, Republic of North Macedonia with 338, Bulgaria with 331, Montenegro with 329, and Hungary with 316.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall have 1,515,097 deaths from 45,736,204 cases, Europe 1,376,048 deaths from 72,640,823 infections, and Asia 863,601 deaths from 55,503,136 cases.

The United States and Canada have reported 764,688 deaths from 47,141,870 cases, Africa 216,937 deaths from 8,469,559 cases, Middle East 206,708 deaths from 13,829,789 cases, and Oceania 2,667 deaths from 242,573 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452850988327522308


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452850988327522308



It is unfortunate Chinese vaccines cannot sell in western countries. The best chance was when CanSino was collaborating with the Canadian government last year and was going to sell in Canada.


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus toll at 1000 GMT Tuesday*

AFP
26 Oct 2021








*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 4,952,390 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1000 GMT on Tuesday.*

At least 243,972,710 cases of coronavirus have been registered.

The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country.
They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Monday, 6,087 new deaths and 385,676 new cases were recorded worldwide. Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were United States with 1,371 new deaths, followed by Russia with 1,106 and Ukraine with 734.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 737,316 deaths from 45,545,583 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 605,804 deaths from 21,735,560 cases, India with 455,068 deaths from 34,202,202 cases, Mexico with 286,496 deaths from 3,784,448 cases, and Russia with 232,775 deaths from 8,316,019 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 607 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bosnia-Herzegovina with 347, Republic of North Macedonia with 339, Bulgaria with 332, Montenegro with 330, and Hungary with 316.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall have 1,515,695 deaths from 45,754,384 cases, Europe 1,379,401 deaths from 72,857,142 infections, and Asia 864,488 deaths from 55,552,795 cases.

The United States and Canada have reported 766,071 deaths from 47,244,449 cases, Africa 217,101 deaths from 8,474,562 cases, Middle East 206,950 deaths from 13,843,796 cases, and Oceania 2,684 deaths from 245,582 cases.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453000315784007686


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453000315784007686



Sinovac is pretty bad and no match for the latest Delta descendants.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Sinovac is pretty bad and no match for the latest Delta descendants.


any vaccine better than no vaccine


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Hack-Hook said:


> any vaccine better than no vaccine



Wrong. A bad vaccine will kill a lot of people by encouraging virus to become more virulent.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Wrong. A bad vaccine will kill a lot of people by encouraging virus to become more virulent.


no vaccine make your body a live mutation field for the virus . and no approved vaccine is a bad vaccine . bad vaccine is what institute Pasteur of France was working on and had to abandon because the test showed it can lead to VAED/VAERD or one they were working on in Australia and had the side effect of falsely make your test HIV positive and made trouble for HIV detection tests .
having lower efficacy is not equal to being a bad vaccine


----------



## ghazi52

More than 6.96 billion doses have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 29.3 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 416 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 756,219 doses per day were administered.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

ghazi52 said:


> More than 6.96 billion doses have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 29.3 million doses a day.
> 
> In the U.S., 416 million doses have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 756,219 doses per day were administered.



Useless doses. It matches poorly to delta strain.


----------



## ghazi52

*Mexican court orders government to vaccinate more children: report*

A Mexican court has ordered health authorities to give administer Covid-19 vaccines to more children aged 12 to 17, media reported, just as other countries have stepped up their inoculation of children.

_Milenio_ newspaper reported that a federal court order from acting Judge Claudia Irene Gamez gives the health ministry five days to update its national vaccine plan to include 12- to 17-year-olds, threatening to file a complaint with prosecutors if the ministry failed to do so.

_Reuters_ was not able to find the court ruling online and the health ministry did not immediately respond to a request for comment after hours.


----------



## MH.Yang

There are 21 developed countries, 5 permanent members of the UN and the superpower India, a total of 24 countries. I suggest that these 24 countries donate 5 billion doses of COVID19 vaccine to third world countries and allocate the number of donations according to the economic scale of 24 countries.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

MH.Yang said:


> There are 21 developed countries, 5 permanent members of the UN and the superpower India, a total of 24 countries. I suggest that these 24 countries donate 5 billion doses of COVID19 vaccine to third world countries and allocate the number of donations according to the economic scale of 24 countries.



Why should they?


----------



## MH.Yang

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Why should they?



How capable you have. 
How much responsibility you have.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

MH.Yang said:


> How capable you have.
> How much responsibility you have.



Nop. Let China spend the money. The west is not a charity.


----------



## ghazi52

*US spy agencies say origins of Covid-19 may never be known*

US intelligence agencies have said they may never be able to identify the origins of Covid-19, as they released a new, more detailed version of their review of whether the coronavirus came from an animal-to-human transmission or leaked from a lab.

The Office of the US Director of National Intelligence said in a declassified report that a natural origin and a lab leak are both plausible hypotheses for how Sars-Cov-2 first infected humans. But it said analysts disagree on which is more likely or whether any definitive assessment can be made at all.

The report also dismissed suggestions that the coronavirus originated as a bioweapon, saying proponents of this theory "do not have direct access to the Wuhan Institute of Virology" and have been accused of spreading disinformation.


----------



## ghazi52

*US authorises Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine for children aged 5-11*

"Vaccinating younger children against Covid-19 will bring us closer to returning to a sense of normalcy," says FDA acting chief

By AFP
October 30, 2021









US Food and Drug Administration has approved Pfizer's COVID-19 vaccine for children aged 5 and above. 


WASHINGTON: In a first, the United States (US) Friday authorised the Pfizer Covid vaccine for children between 5 to 11 years of age, paving the way for 28 million young Americans to soon get immunized.

The decision came after a high-level medical panel advising the government this week endorsed the shots, ruling that the known benefits outweighed the risks of side-effects.

The United States follows only a handful of other countries including China, Chile, Cuba and the United Arab Emirates that are inoculating younger children with various vaccines.

"As a mother and a physician, I know that parents, caregivers, school staff, and children have been waiting for today´s authorization," said acting Food and Drug Administration chief Janet Woodcock in a statement.

"Vaccinating younger children against COVID-19 will bring us closer to returning to a sense of normalcy."

The vaccine rollout should begin in earnest after the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention convenes a panel on Tuesday to further discuss clinical recommendations.

Pfizer and its partner BioNTech announced this week the US government had bought 50 million more doses as it works to protect children, including eventually those under five.

In a clinical trial involving more than 2,000 participants was found to be more than 90% effective at preventing symptomatic disease.

The vaccine's safety was also studied in more than 3,000 children, and no serious side effects have been detected in the ongoing study.

In this age group, the vaccine is given as two shots three weeks apart, dosed at 10 micrograms -- a third what is given to older age groups.

Severe COVID-19 is rarer in children than adults, but far from non-existent.

According to the CDC, there have been 8,300 COVID-19 hospitalizations of children aged five-to-11 since the start of the pandemic, and 146 deaths.

There have also been more than 5,000 pediatric cases of multisystem inflammatory syndrome in children (MIS-C), a rare but highly serious post-viral complication, including 46 deaths.


*- Ongoing safety monitoring -*

Health authorities will continue to monitor for potentially highly rare side-effects, such as myocarditis and pericarditis (heart inflammation and inflammation around the heart).

The clinical trials were too small to detect these, but the hypothesis is they will be exceedingly rare, because the effect is thought linked to testosterone levels.

In male teens and young adults, the most affected group the effects occur mostly after the second dose of an mRNA vaccine at a rate of a few dozens per million. Most of the cases have fully resolved.

Coronavirus itself can cause more severe forms of myocarditis, potentially more frequently, depending on the level of transmission within a community.

Beyond protecting childrens' own health, epidemiologists think vaccinating this group will help bring an end to disruptions to school and other activities.

But most of the panelists at a meeting of experts called by the FDA on Monday said they would not support mandates in this age group.

Instead, the decision whether to get vaccinated should depend on factors such as the child´s risk factors and should be left to families, they said.

The United States is emerging from its latest coronavirus wave, driven by the Delta-variant. But cases remain high, particularly in colder northern states that are lagging in their vaccination rate.

Almost 58% of the total population is now fully vaccinated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Eleven states sue US government over vaccine mandate for federal contractors*


Eleven US states with Republican governors have sued the Biden administration seeking to block a Covid-19 vaccine mandate for federal contractors, arguing it is unconstitutional and violates federal procurement law.

Saying they were necessary to fight Covid-19, President Joe Biden issued a pair of executive orders on Sept 9 requiring all executive branch federal employees and federal contractors be vaccinated, according to a _Reuters_ report.

A joint lawsuit was filed in the US District Court for the Eastern District Of Missouri by 10 states, Arkansas, Alaska, Missouri, Iowa, Montana, Nebraska, New Hampshire, North Dakota, South Dakota and Wyoming. Texas filed a separate suit on the same issue, and Florida filed one on Thursday.

The lawsuits described the mandate as “sweeping in its scope” and “unconstitutional and unlawful”, citing a constitutional amendment on state powers and federal laws on government procurement.


----------



## ghazi52

*Moderna to supply 56.5m more doses to global vaccine alliance Gavi*

Moderna Inc has announced a pact with the Gavi vaccine alliance to supply a further 56.5 million doses of its Covid-19 vaccine in the second quarter of next year to low- and middle-income countries, reports _Reuters_.

The doses will be in addition to an earlier commitment to supply 60m doses, Moderna said.


----------



## MH.Yang

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Nop. Let China spend the money. The west is not a charity.


If COVID19 is not eliminated globally, new variants will continue to appear, and no country will be able to completely eliminate the epidemic. So helping third world countries is not a charity project, but helping yourself.


----------



## ghazi52

*England's Covid prevalence rises to new highest level since January*


The prevalence of Covid-19 infections in England increased to around one in 50 people in the week ending on October 22, Britain’s Office for National Statistics (ONS) says, reaching its highest level since the start of the year.

According to _Reuters_, the ONS said the prevalence of infections had risen for its fifth straight week, having been at one in 55 people in the previous week.

Prevalence was last at one in 50 people in the week ending on January 2.


----------



## ghazi52

*Malaysia to buy Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine for children aged 5 to 11*

Malaysia has said it will proceed with the procurement of the Pfizer Inc and BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine for children, following a US expert panel's recommendation for the shot to be authorised for those aged 5 to 11, reports _Reuters_.

Malaysia's Health Minister Khairy Jamaluddin said on Twitter other options, such as the vaccine made by China's Sinovac BioTech, would also be considered to ensure schools can reopen safely.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

MH.Yang said:


> If COVID19 is not eliminated globally, new variants will continue to appear, and no country will be able to completely eliminate the epidemic. So helping third world countries is not a charity project, but helping yourself.



Coronavirus been with humans for 50,000+ years. It cannot be eliminated. At best, humans and coronavirus will coexist until humans are extinct a few thousand years from now.


----------



## ghazi52

*US Vice President Kamala Harris gets Covid-19 booster shot*

US Vice President Kamala Harris has received a Covid-19 vaccine booster shot and urged Americans to follow suit, reports _AFP_.

Harris received her third dose of the Moderna vaccine at the White House and encouraged everyone to get the booster “when you are eligible.”

“What we have said from the beginning: It's safe and free,” she said. “So let's get vaccinated and we will get through the pandemic,” she said.


----------



## ghazi52

*Canada to provide 200 million vaccine shots to poor countries*

Making pledge at the G20 Summit, Canada said it will provide 200 million vaccine jabs to poor countries

By AFP
October 31, 2021






MONTREAL: Canada on Saturday pledged at the G20 summit to donate millions of more Covid vaccine doses to poor countries worldwide.

"Canada will donate the equivalent of at least 200 million doses to the COVAX Facility by the end of 2022," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said in a statement, referring to the global vaccine-sharing alliance.

Of this number, 10 million doses of Moderna's vaccine will be delivered "quickly" to developing countries, he said.

Canada has also pledged $15 million to help increase vaccine production in South Africa, said Canadian Deputy Prime Minister and Finance Minister Chrystia Freeland at a Rome briefing.

Those funds should contribute to the creation of a "technology transfer center" so that the region can produce messenger RNA vaccines against Covid-19.

"We do not control production, but by 2022, we are certain that it will be possible to contribute at this level," Freeland said.

In August, the American company Moderna announced that it wanted to build a vaccine manufacturing plant in Canada, the first outside the United States.

According to the Canadian government, fewer than three million of the 40 million doses already promised by Canada had been received by the COVAX program on Saturday, with additional deliveries planned in coming days.


----------



## ghazi52

*US gives 1.5m more Covid-19 vaccine doses to Taiwan*

The United States is delivering an additional 1.5 million Covid-19 vaccine doses to Taiwan, a senior US administration official told _Reuters_, increasing to 4m the total number of shots donated by Washington to the self-ruled island, which is under increasing pressure from China.

“Our vaccines do not come with strings attached” and were not donated to “secure favours or extract concessions,” the Biden administration official said, in an apparent reference to criticism that Beijing is trying to strengthen its geopolitical clout through so-called vaccine diplomacy.

The US gave 2.5m doses to the island claimed by China in June, making it among the first international recipients of U.S. vaccines.


----------



## ghazi52

*At G20 summit, China's Xi calls for mutual recognition of Covid-19 vaccines*

Chinese President Xi Jinping on has called for the equal treatment and mutual recognition of Covid-19 vaccines based on the World Health Organisation's emergency use list, the official _Xinhua_ agency reports.

In his remarks at the 16th Group of 20 Leaders' Summit, delivered via video link, Xi said China had provided over 1.6 billion doses of Covid shots to the world, and was working with 16 nations on the cooperative manufacturing of doses.

Two Chinese vaccines, one from Sinovac Biotech and one from Sinopharm, have been included in the emergency use list of the WHO.


----------



## ghazi52

*Australia set for international border reopening for vaccinated public*

Quarantine-free travel from New Zealand to Australia will resume from Monday, Australia's tourism minister said, as the country readies itself for a partial reopening of its international borders for the first time since March 2020.

Vaccinated Australian citizens and permanent residents living in New South Wales, Victoria and the capital Canberra will be free to fly internationally from Monday without the need of an exemption or to quarantine upon return, according to _Reuters_.

For now, however, only tourists from neighbouring New Zealand will be allowed into Australia, provided they are vaccinated.

“The resumption of quarantine free travel from New Zealand to Australia is another important marker on our road to recovery,” Tourism Minister Dan Tehan said in a statement.


----------



## ghazi52

*More than five million people are known to have died of Covid-19 worldwide, 19 months since the pandemic began, according to Johns Hopkins University.*

Vaccines have slowed the death rate, but some health experts say the true toll could be far higher.
The milestone comes amid warnings from health officials that cases and deaths in some places are rising for the first time in months.

Nearly 250 million cases of the virus have been recorded worldwide.

The World Health Organization (WHO) estimates the pandemic's real global death toll could be two to three times higher than official records.

In the US, more than 745,800 people have died, making it the country with the highest number of recorded deaths.


It is followed by Brazil, with 607,824 recorded deaths, and India, with 458,437. But health experts believe these numbers are under reported, partly because of deaths at home and those in rural communities.













It has taken the world longer to reach the latest one million deaths than the previous two.

It took over 110 days to go from four million deaths to five million. That is compared to just under 90 days to rise from three million to four million.

While vaccines have helped reduce the fatality rate, the WHO warned last week that the pandemic was "far from over".

Its director general Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus pointed to a rise in cases in Europe, where countries with low vaccination rates are seeing soaring infections and deaths.

Last week, Russia recorded its highest number of daily cases and deaths since the start of the pandemic. Russia accounts for 10% of the last million deaths recorded globally.



Dr Tedros said that if the vaccine doses had been distributed fairly, "we would have reached our 40% target in every country by now".

"The pandemic persists in large part because inequitable access to tools persists," he said.

Vaccines have allowed many countries to gradually open up, with most of the world now easing restrictions.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

ghazi52 said:


> *More than five million people are known to have died of Covid-19 worldwide, 19 months since the pandemic began, according to Johns Hopkins University.*
> 
> Vaccines have slowed the death rate, but some health experts say the true toll could be far higher.
> The milestone comes amid warnings from health officials that cases and deaths in some places are rising for the first time in months.
> 
> Nearly 250 million cases of the virus have been recorded worldwide.
> 
> The World Health Organization (WHO) estimates the pandemic's real global death toll could be two to three times higher than official records.
> 
> In the US, more than 745,800 people have died, making it the country with the highest number of recorded deaths.
> 
> 
> It is followed by Brazil, with 607,824 recorded deaths, and India, with 458,437. But health experts believe these numbers are under reported, partly because of deaths at home and those in rural communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has taken the world longer to reach the latest one million deaths than the previous two.
> 
> It took over 110 days to go from four million deaths to five million. That is compared to just under 90 days to rise from three million to four million.
> 
> While vaccines have helped reduce the fatality rate, the WHO warned last week that the pandemic was "far from over".
> 
> Its director general Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus pointed to a rise in cases in Europe, where countries with low vaccination rates are seeing soaring infections and deaths.
> 
> Last week, Russia recorded its highest number of daily cases and deaths since the start of the pandemic. Russia accounts for 10% of the last million deaths recorded globally.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Tedros said that if the vaccine doses had been distributed fairly, "we would have reached our 40% target in every country by now".
> 
> "The pandemic persists in large part because inequitable access to tools persists," he said.
> 
> Vaccines have allowed many countries to gradually open up, with most of the world now easing restrictions.



Died with. About 6% of these are died from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Emergency vaccine rule for large employers will be issued 'in the coming days'*

By Kaitlan Collins and Kate Sullivan, CNN


(CNN) The Federal Register will publish within days the Labor Department's rule requiring private businesses with 100 or more employees to vaccinate them or test them weekly, fulfilling an announcement President Joe Biden made in September.

The Office of Management and Budget completed its required review of the emergency rule on Monday.

"On November 1, the Office of Management and Budget completed its regulatory review of the emergency temporary standard. The Federal Register will publish the emergency temporary standard in the coming days," a Labor Department spokesman said. "The Occupational Safety and Health Administration has been working expeditiously to develop an emergency temporary standard that covers employers with 100 or more employees, firm- or company-wide, and provides options for compliance."

The spokesman added, "Covered employers must develop, implement, and enforce a mandatory COVID-19 vaccination policy, unless they adopt a policy requiring employees to choose either to get vaccinated or to undergo regular COVID-19 testing and wear a face covering at work. The ETS also requires employers to provide paid time to workers to get vaccinated and paid sick leave to recover from any side effects."


In September, Biden announced the Labor Department would draft an emergency rule compelling private companies with 100 or more employees to require vaccinations or weekly testing.

The new requirements could apply to as many as 100 million Americans, which is close to two-thirds of the American workforce. The announcement amounted to Biden's strongest push yet to require vaccines for much of the country.

The new emergency temporary standard will require large employers to give their workers paid time off to get vaccinated. If businesses don't comply, the government will "take enforcement actions," which could include "substantial fines" of up to nearly $14,000 per violation, according to officials.


Officials have said the standard was a "minimum" and that some companies may choose to go further, including by mandating the vaccine instead of offering a testing alternative.

At the time, Biden also signed an executive order requiring all government employees be vaccinated against Covid-19, with no option of being regularly tested to opt out. The President signed an accompanying order directing the same standard be applied to employees of contractors who do business with the federal government.

About 22% of the eligible population has not received a Covid-19 vaccine, and the President has repeatedly urged these Americans to get the shot to protect themselves, their loved ones and help the nation recover from the pandemic.

More than 191 million people, or 58% of the total US population, are fully vaccinated. The US Food and Drug Administration on Friday issued emergency use authorization for Pfizer's Covid-19 vaccine for kids ages 5-11, which could pave the way for millions more Americans getting vaccinated, pending CDC approval.


----------



## ghazi52

*Covid-19 global death toll tops 5m in under 2 years*


The global death toll from Covid-19 has topped five million, less than two years into a crisis that has not only devastated poor countries but also humbled wealthy ones with first-rate health care systems.

Together, the United States, the European Union, Britain and Brazil — all upper-middle or high-income countries — account for one-eighth of the world’s population but nearly half of all reported deaths. The US alone has recorded over 740,000 lives lost, more than any other nation.



> “This is a defining moment in our lifetime,” said Dr Albert Ko, an infectious disease specialist at the Yale School of Public Health. “What do we have to do to protect ourselves so we don’t get to another 5m?”


The death toll, as tallied by Johns Hopkins University, is about equal to the populations of Los Angeles and San Francisco combined. It rivals the number of people killed in battles among nations since 1950, according to estimates from the Peace Research Institute Oslo. Globally, Covid-19 is now the third leading cause of death, after heart disease and stroke.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sri Lanka rolls out booster jabs amid warning of virus surge*

Sri Lankan authorities have begun to roll out Covid-19 booster shots to frontline workers as the South Asian nation’s top medical association warned of a possible virus surge.

Pfizer booster jabs will be given initially to workers in the health, security and travel sectors, before including those above 60 years of age, the health ministry has said.

About 62 per cent of Sri Lanka’s 22 million people have been fully vaccinated, according to the ministry’s statistics.








Sri Lankan army soldiers wait to receive the third jab of anti-coronavirus vaccine in Colombo, Sri Lanka on Monday. — AP


----------



## ghazi52

@Reuters

Pfizer raises COVID-19 vaccine sales forecast to $36 bln for 2021




8:10 AM · Nov 2, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

'An Israeli study by Gazit et al. found that the vaccinated have a 27 times higher risk of symptomatic infection than the Covid recovered. At the same time, the vaccinated were nine times more likely to be hospitalized for Covid. In contrast, a CDC study by Bozio et al. claims that the Covid recovered are five times more likely to be hospitalized for Covid than the vaccinated. '

Professor Martin Kulldorff









A Review and Autopsy of Two COVID Immunity Studies ⋆ Brownstone Institute


I have never before seen such a large discrepancy between immunity studies that are supposed to answer the same question.




brownstone.org


----------



## ghazi52

*US buys more doses of Lilly's Covid-19 treatment for $1.29bn*

Eli Lilly and Co say the US government has bought 614,000 additional doses of its Covid-19 antibody therapy for $1.29 billion, reports _Reuters_.

Under the deal, Lilly will supply a minimum of 400,000 doses of its treatment by December 31 and the rest by January 31.


----------



## ghazi52

LONDON, Nov 2 (Reuters) - Two producers of COVID-19 tests in Britain said on Tuesday they had pulled some of their tests from the market after a new review system came into force, which has not yet granted approval for their previously accepted products.

Avacta (AVCT.L) said under the new system suppliers of COVID-19 tests had to submit information regarding their products for desktop review if they wished to remain on sale in Britain. It said it had submitted its information ahead of the Sept. 1 deadline and was still waiting for a response.

As a result it has suspended further sales of its AffiDX SARS-CoV-2 Lateral Flow Rapid Antigen Test in the UK. Its shares were trading down 8% in early morning deals on Tuesday.

France-based Novacyt said it had submitted 11 products for review before the deadline. Two have appeared on a temporary UK list that can continue to be sold, but it is waiting for an update on the additional nine products.

Its shares fell 3%.

Avacta said the new review system was "over and above" the European Union's CE health and safety mark and the successful registration with the UK's health regulator which it had previously achieved. No one at the UK Health Security Agency was immediately available to comment.


The two companies said only three products had been fully approved while a temporary list allows 48 tests, both PCR and antigen based, to remain on sale.

Britain is carrying out higher levels of testing than many other countries in Europe, and is currently seeing around 40,000 cases of COVID-19 a day.


----------



## ghazi52

*Health care workers in Greece protest mandatory vaccines*


Hundreds of Greek health care workers are protesting in central Athens against mandatory coronavirus vaccines for their profession, reports _AP_.

The government imposed more restrictions on unvaccinated Greeks on Tuesday amid a spike in infections, hospitalisations and deaths.

About 300 demonstrators shouted slogans and held up banners outside the parliament building, protesting regulations that call for unvaccinated health care workers to be suspended from their jobs.

Health care unions have said they do not oppose the vaccines but object to them being required.


----------



## ghazi52

*Dutch reintroduce face masks as Covid-19 cases surge*


Dutch Prime Minister Mark Rutte says the government has decided to re-impose measures, including the wearing of face masks, aimed at slowing the latest spike in Covid-19 infections, _Reuters_ reports.

The use of a "corona pass", showing proof of a Covid-19 vaccination or recent negative coronavirus test, would be broadened as of November 6 to public places including museums, gyms and outdoor terraces, Rutte said.

In a televised news conference, Rutte called on all Dutch, vaccinated and unvaccinated, to stick to basic hygiene rules and to stay at home if they had symptoms of a possible infection.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

ghazi52 said:


> *Dutch reintroduce face masks as Covid-19 cases surge*
> 
> 
> Dutch Prime Minister Mark Rutte says the government has decided to re-impose measures, including the wearing of face masks, aimed at slowing the latest spike in Covid-19 infections, _Reuters_ reports.
> 
> The use of a "corona pass", showing proof of a Covid-19 vaccination or recent negative coronavirus test, would be broadened as of November 6 to public places including museums, gyms and outdoor terraces, Rutte said.
> 
> In a televised news conference, Rutte called on all Dutch, vaccinated and unvaccinated, to stick to basic hygiene rules and to stay at home if they had symptoms of a possible infection.



Mask do nothing. It can't stop water vapor which contain virus. Also, by reducing symptoms, it spreads the virus faster.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Mask do nothing. It can't stop water vapor which contain virus. Also, by reducing symptoms, it spreads the virus faster.


completely wrong, mask save lives
List of Covid-19 vaccine imported by Iran from February 3, 2021 to November 3, 2021 

*Country**Types of vaccine**Batch**Doses*ChinaSinopharm47129,887,298RussiaSputnik V163,313,600JapanAstraZeneca32,911,810South KoreaAstraZeneca21,700,800ItalyAstraZeneca11,452,000ChinaAstraZeneca11,449,600The NetherlandsAstraZeneca1
1,442,000IndiaBharat Biotech21,125,000AustriaAstraZeneca31,000,000PolandAstraZeneca11,000,000RussiaAstraZeneca2963,000GreeceAstraZeneca1150,000*Total**80**146,395,108*


just posted here to make one member happy


----------



## ghazi52

*Face masks compulsory again in some French schools next week*

Face masks will again become compulsory from next week for French school children in 39 regional departments where the Covid-19 has been ramping up, government spokesman Gabriel Attal said, according to _Reuters_.

French health authorities reported 7,360 daily new Covid-19 infections on October 30, which was the first time the tally topped 7,000 since September 21.


----------



## ghazi52

GENEVA (AP) — The number of coronavirus cases has risen in Europe for the fifth consecutive week, making it the only world region where COVID-19 is still increasing, the World Health Organization reported Wednesday.

In its weekly report on the pandemic, the U.N. health agency said new cases jumped by 6% in Europe compared to an 18% increase the previous week. The weekly number of new infections in other regions either fell or remained about the same, according to the report.

The sharpest drops were seen in the Middle East, where new cases decreased by 12%, and in Southeast Asia and Africa, where they fell by 9%.

Overall, 3 million new weekly cases were reported globally, the report states. The number of deaths from COVID-19 worldwide rose by 8%, driven mainly by Southeast Asia, where deaths spiked by 50%.

The coronavirus infection rate was by far the highest in Europe, which reported about 192 new cases per 100,000 people, followed by the Americas, which had about 72 new cases per 100,000.

Several countries in Central and Eastern Europe have seen daily case numbers shoot up in recent weeks. Infections in the Czech Republic soared by 9,902 in one day, the Czech Health Ministry reported Wednesday. That was about 60% more than a week earlier and the highest daily increase since March 23, the ministry said.

The country had a 7-day infection rate of 386 people per 100,000, almost double the figure from a week ago. The government has said the virus is spreading mostly among people who are unvaccinated.

Poland’s Health Ministry on Wednesday reported the country’s highest daily number of new cases since April, with over 10,400, or 20% more than a week earlier. The ministry said more than 120 people with COVID-19 died over 24 hours.

In Germany, the head of the national disease control center said that infection rates have risen “rapidly,” with significantly more patients in intensive care and deaths rising above 100 per day on some recent occasions.

“Unfortunately, the fourth wave is developing exactly as we had feared, because not enough people are vaccinated and because measures … are no longer being implemented sufficiently,” Robert Koch Institute President Lothar Wieler said in Berlin. He cited measures such as mask-wearing and distancing, and restrictions on people who haven’t been vaccinated or tested using some facilities.

Wieler’s Robert Koch Institute reported 20,398 new cases over the past 24 hours, putting the rate of new infections at 146.6 per 100,000 residents over the past week. Another 194 deaths were reported, pushing Germany’s total so far above 96,000.

WHO said the continuing rise in confirmed cases across Europe has been driven mostly by Britain, Russia, Turkey and Romania, the report showed.

Leading British medical authorities have called for the government to again require infection precautions such as mask-wearing and social distancing, but the government has insisted the health system can handle the increasing caseload.

Some scientists worry that waning immunity from vaccinations across Europe could allow even more people to fall ill from COVID-19 during the winter season.

WHO nevertheless has slammed rich countries for rolling out booster vaccine programs while the majority of poor countries have yet to administer shots to their most vulnerable populations; the agency said last week that about 1 million booster shots are administered every day, about three times the number of COVID-19 doses given in poor countries.

WHO said the easier-to-spread delta variant remains predominant worldwide and continues to mostly crowd out other variants; more than 99% of COVID-19 samples sequenced by an international database were the delta variant.

It said delta’s spread has been slightly slower in some parts of South America, where other variants, including the mu variant, account for a large proportion of cases.


----------



## ghazi52

*EXPLAINER: 
What to know about vaccines for kids aged 5-11*

By LAURAN NEERGAARD







A child's dose of the COVID-19 vaccination is shown, Wednesday, Nov. 3, 2021, at Children's National Hospital in Washington. The vaccine, one-third the dose for teens and adults, requires two shots three weeks apart.

The U.S. enters a new phase Wednesday in its COVID-19 vaccination campaign, with shots now available to millions of elementary-age children in what health officials hailed as a major breakthrough after more than 18 months of illness, hospitalizations, deaths and disrupted education. (AP Photo/Carolyn Kaster)

Vaccinations finally are available to U.S. children as young as 5, to the relief of some parents even as others have questions or fears.

Late Tuesday, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention gave the final OK for youngsters age 5 to 11 to get kid-size doses of the vaccine made by Pfizer and its partner BioNTech. Pediatricians and other doctors’ groups praised the move and are gearing up to help families decide whether to vaccinate their children.

Like COVID-19 vaccines for adults and teens, they are free.

Here are some things to know:

SHOULD ELEMENTARY SCHOOL-AGED CHILDREN GET VACCINATED?

Yes, according to U.S. health authorities and leading doctors’ groups. Even though the virus tends to be more severe in adults than children, COVID-19 is causing plenty of preventable suffering among youngsters. About 1.9 million kids ages 5 to 11 have been diagnosed with COVID-19. Some 8,300 have been hospitalized, about a third needed intensive care, and at least 94 deaths have been verified.

That’s not counting the risk of a serious complication called multisystem inflammatory syndrome that can hit kids several weeks after they recovered from even a mild infection.


----------



## ghazi52

*Turkey to start booster shots for Pfizer COVID vaccine recipients -minister*

Reuters







Syringe and vial labelled "coronavirus disease (COVID-19) vaccine" and small toy figures are seen front of displayed new Pfizer logo in this illustration taken, June 24, 2021. REUTERS/Dado Ruvic/Illustration

ANKARA, Nov 3 (Reuters) - Turkey will begin administering boosters to people who have received two shots of the Pfizer Inc/BioNTech (PFE.N)(22UAy.DE) coronavirus vaccine, Health Minister Fahrettin Koca said on Wednesday.


----------



## ghazi52

*Britain approves Merck's Covid-19 pill in world first*


This is the first oral antiviral treatment to get approved, with the green light coming ahead of potential US regulatory clearance

Reuters 
04 Nov 2021








*Britain on Thursday became the first country in the world to approve a potentially game-changing COVID-19 antiviral pill jointly developed by Merck and Ridgeback Biotherapeutics, in a boost to the fight against the pandemic.*

The Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) recommended the drug, molnupiravir, be used as soon as possible following a positive COVID-19 test and within five days of the onset of symptoms.

This is the first oral antiviral treatment for COVID-19 to get approved, with the green light coming ahead of potential US regulatory clearance. US advisers will meet this month to vote on whether molnupiravir should be authorized.

The drug, to be branded Lagevrio in Britain, has been closely watched since data last month showed it could halve the chances of dying or being hospitalised for those most at risk of developing severe COVID-19 when given early in the illness.

The British government and the country's National Health Service will confirm how the treatment will be deployed to patients in due course.

Last month, Britain agreed a deal with Merck to secure 480,000 courses of molnupiravir.

In a separate statement, Merck said it was expecting to produce 10 million courses of the treatment by the end of this year, with at least 20 million set to be manufactured in 2022.


----------



## ghazi52

*England sees record Covid-19 prevalence in October: *

Covid-19 prevalence in England rose to its highest level on record in October, Imperial College London said, led by a high number of cases in children and a surge in the south-west of the country.

Nearly six per cent of school-aged children had Covid-19, the researchers found, although there was a drop in prevalence towards the end of the study's period coinciding with the closure of schools for half-term holiday, according to a _Reuters_ report.

Despite that dip, researchers said rates had doubled in older groups compared to September, a concerning sign as the government races to give booster shots to the most vulnerable.

“We did see a doubling in that group, and clearly that's the worry,” Paul Elliott, the Imperial epidemiologist who leads the programme, told reporters.


----------



## ghazi52

BUDAPEST, Nov 4 (Reuters) - Coronavirus infections are hitting record levels in many countries across Europe as winter takes hold, prompting a call for action from the World Health Organization which described the new wave as a "grave concern".

Reporting by Krisztina Than in Budapest and Nicolaj Skydsgaard in Copenhagen Additional reporting by Jason Hovet, Alan Charlish and bureaux worldwide Writing by Nick Macfie Editing by Frances Kerry


----------



## ghazi52

*Eiffel Tower visitor numbers climb to pre-Covid levels*


The Eiffel Tower is clocking up visitor numbers not seen since Covid-19 kept most tourists away and ripped a deep hole in its finances, the attraction's operator said.

A major paint job on the “Iron Lady” has resumed after an interruption during the pandemic due to high lead levels, it said, with the aim of having the landmark look its best in time for the 2024 Paris Olympics.

The Eiffel Tower had “a good month of October”, operator Sete told _AFP_, thanks to tourists returning to Paris, a top destination.

It received an average of more than 20,000 visitors per day in October, up from 13,000 during the summer when curbs kept down numbers allowed into the tower's lifts.


----------



## jamal18

Jimmy Dore on the phrase 'anti-vaxxer'. Essential viewing.


----------



## ghazi52

*No decrease in effectiveness if Covid-19 jab and flu vaccine are taken together: *

People can get inoculated against Covid-19 and seasonal influenza at the same time without compromising the vaccines' effectiveness, a World Health Organisation (WHO) official has said, according to _Reuters_.

"Anybody can get both the vaccines together — there is no decrease in [the] effectiveness of either of the vaccines when given together at one point of time," Siddhartha Datta, the WHO Europe's regional adviser for vaccines, told a news briefing.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

ghazi52 said:


> *No decrease in effectiveness if Covid-19 jab and flu vaccine are taken together: *
> 
> People can get inoculated against Covid-19 and seasonal influenza at the same time without compromising the vaccines' effectiveness, a World Health Organisation (WHO) official has said, according to _Reuters_.
> 
> "Anybody can get both the vaccines together — there is no decrease in [the] effectiveness of either of the vaccines when given together at one point of time," Siddhartha Datta, the WHO Europe's regional adviser for vaccines, told a news briefing.



Novavax trial found there is decrease to effectiveness if taken together. These bureaucrats are evil men who care nothing other than profit.


----------



## ghazi52

*Covid cases break records across Europe as winter takes hold*

World Health Organisation describes the new wave as 'grave concern'


Reuters
November 04, 2021


*BUDAPEST:*Coronavirus infections are hitting record levels in many countries across Europe as winter takes hold, prompting a call for action from the World Health Organisation which described the new wave as a "grave concern".
Soaring numbers of cases, especially in Eastern Europe, have prompted debate on whether to reintroduce curbs on movement before the Christmas holiday season and on how to persuade more people to get vaccinated.

That conversation comes as some countries in Asia, with the notable exception of China, reopen their tourism sectors to the rest of the world.

"The current pace of transmission across the 53 countries of the European Region is of grave concern," regional WHO head Hans Kluge said, adding that the spread was exacerbated by the more transmissible Delta variant.

The virus spreads faster in the winter months when people gather indoors.
Kluge warned earlier that if Europe followed its current trajectory, there could be 500,000 Covid-related deaths in the region by February.


"We must change our tactics, from reacting to surges of Covid-19, to preventing them from happening in the first place," he said. 

The region saw a 6% increase in new cases last week, with nearly 1.8 million new cases, compared to the week before. The number of deaths rose 12% in the same period.
Germany, Europe's biggest economy, reported 33,949 new infections, the highest daily increase since the start of the pandemic last year. Cases in Russia and Ukraine are soaring.

Austria's daily new coronavirus infections surged towards a record set a year ago, making a lockdown for the unvaccinated ever more likely.

Covid-19 prevalence in England rose to its highest level on record in October, Imperial College London said, led by a high numbers of cases in children and a surge in the southwest.
Slovakia reported 6,713 new cases, also a record, while daily new cases in Hungary more than doubled from last week to 6,268. Poland, Eastern Europe's biggest economy, reported 15,515 daily cases on Thursday, the highest figure since April. Croatia and Slovenia on Thursday both reported record daily infections. 

*China on alert ahead of Olympics*

China is also on high alert at ports of entry to reduce the risk of Covid-19 cases entering from abroad, and has stepped up restrictions amid a growing outbreak less than 100 days before the Beijing Winter Olympics.

Authorities have also tightened curbs in the capital ahead of a major gathering of the top members of the Communist Party next week.

Since mid-October, over 700 locally transmitted cases with confirmed symptoms have been reported in China. While the number is tiny compared with other countries, it has led to a growing wave of restrictions under Beijing's zero-tolerance policy.

In Central Europe, Hungary has trimmed its 2021 GDP growth projection to 6.8% from 7.0-7.5% due to a rise in inflation, energy prices, and the risks stemming from Covid-19, the finance minister said, flagging the possibility of some new restrictions in a country where there are currently hardly any curbs in place.

Slovakia's Finance Ministry cut its forecasts for 2021 and 2022 growth in September, saying a new wave of Covid-19 cases will hit consumer demand and the labour market at the end of the year although the impact will not be as strong as earlier in the pandemic. Poland's central bank left its projections unchanged.

*Fresh curbs*

The Hungarian government has urged people to take up vaccines and last week announced mandatory vaccinations at state institutions, also empowering private companies to make jabs mandatory for employees if they believe that is necessary.

Romania - where hospitals cannot cope with a surge in Covid-19 patients - the Czech Republic, Slovakia and Poland have all tightened rules on mask wearing and introduced measures to curb infections.

The Czech Republic has introduced a requirement for restaurant customers to show proof of vaccination or a test. It also has tough mask regulations and some children are again being tested in schools in areas where cases are higher.

In Poland, mask wearing is mandatory in enclosed public spaces while cinemas, theatres and hotels have a 75% capacity limit. The Hungarian government has not replied to Reuters questions on potential measures.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*WASHINGTON: Pfizer said Friday that a clinical trial of its first pill to treat Covid-19 shows it is highly effective.*

The drug called Paxlovid achieved an 89 percent reduction in risk of hospitalization or death among adult patients with Covid who are at high risk of progressing to severe illness, Pfizer said.

The results from this middle-to-late stage clinical trial are so good that Pfizer will stop recruiting new people for the trial, the company said.

It will submit the data to the Food and Drug Administration as soon as possible as part of its "rolling submission" for Emergency Use Authorization.

"Today's news is a real game-changer in the global efforts to halt the devastation of this pandemic," said Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla.

"These data suggest that our oral antiviral candidate, if approved or authorized by regulatory authorities, has the potential to save patients' lives, reduce the severity of Covid-19 infections, and eliminate up to nine out of 10 hospitalizations," he added.

The main analysis of the data looked at numbers from 1,219 adults in North and South America, Europe, Africa and Asia.

Several companies are working on so-called oral antivirals, which would mimic what the drug Tamiflu does for influenza and prevent the disease from progressing to severe.

Pfizer started developing its drug in March 2020.

Other companies are also testing existing oral antivirals against Covid -- but Pfizer's is the first specifically designed against the coronavirus.

It is known as a "protease inhibitor" and has been shown in lab testing to jam up the virus' replication machinery.
If it works in real life, it will likely only be effective at the early stages of infection.


By the time Covid progresses to severe disease, the virus has largely stopped replicating and patients suffer from an overactive immune response.


----------



## ghazi52

WORLD*Countries rush to buy Merck, Pfizer's experimental Covid-19 pills*

Merck & Co Inc has signed nine deals to sell more than about 3 million courses in total of its experimental...

Reuters 
05 Nov 2021








*Merck & Co Inc has signed nine deals to sell more than about 3 million courses in total of its experimental COVID-19 pill molnupiravir to governments around the world as nations scramble to tame the pandemic.*

Merck's COVID-19 treatment is, however, not the only one in the game. On Friday, the company's US peer Pfizer Inc halted early a trial of its antiviral drug after it proved to cut the risk of severe COVID-19 by 89%, outdoing the results seen with Merck's product.

Pfizer said it expects to submit interim trial results for its pill to US Food and Drug Administration before the US Thanksgiving holiday on Nov. 25.

The United States has secured "millions of pill doses" of Pfizer's COVID-19 treatment pill, President Joe Biden said on Friday.

While Merck's drug approval in the United States is also still pending, Britain has become the first country in the world to approve the pill. The UK has already secured 480,000 courses of Merck's drug and procured 250,000 courses of Pfizer's.


----------



## ghazi52

*South Korea to purchase 70,000 courses of new Pfizer Covid-19 pill*

South Korea has agreed to buy 70,000 courses of Pfizer Inc's experimental antiviral Covid-19 pill, the Korea Disease Control and Prevention Agency has said, according to Reuters.

South Korea has already signed agreements to secure 200,000 courses of Merck & Co Inc's Covid-19 treatment. It is looking to buy an additional 134,000 courses, though it is undecided of which treatment, KDCA said.


----------



## ghazi52

China has given 75.96% of population complete COVID-19 vaccine doses 








Nov 6, 2021


----------



## ghazi52

*Austria to bar unvaccinated from restaurants as cases rise*

Unvaccinated people in Austria who also haven't had Covid-19 will no longer be allowed to enter restaurants, hotels and hair salons or attend public events larger than 25 people under new rules that take effect Monday, the government has said.

Austrian Chancellor Alexander Schallenberg outlined the rules after a meeting with state-level leaders to discuss the country's response to rapidly rising coronavirus cases. reports _AP_.

"It is simply our responsibility to protect the people in our country," Schallenberg told reporters, noting the case numbers and increasingly full hospital intensive care units.


----------



## ghazi52

*Ukraine Covid-19 deaths hit record amid low vaccination rate*

Ukraine's health ministry has reported a one-day record of 793 deaths from Covid-19, reports _AP_.

The ministry said 25,063 new infections had been tallied over the past day; a record 27,377 were reported on Thursday.

............................................................

*Austria to bar unvaccinated from restaurants as cases rise*


Unvaccinated people in Austria who also haven't had Covid-19 will no longer be allowed to enter restaurants, hotels and hair salons or attend public events larger than 25 people under new rules that take effect Monday, the government has said.

Austrian Chancellor Alexander Schallenberg outlined the rules after a meeting with state-level leaders to discuss the country's response to rapidly rising coronavirus cases. reports _AP_.

"It is simply our responsibility to protect the people in our country," Schallenberg told reporters, noting the case numbers and increasingly full hospital intensive care units.


----------



## ghazi52

*
Merck and Pfizer's treatments, *
which so far have not shown many side effects, will entail taking around 10 doses over five days.

AFP

What if a simple pill could help heal from Covid-19?

US pharma giants Merck and Pfizer have announced encouraging results for oral drugs, while an anti-depressant has also shown promise in what could open up a new chapter in the fight against the pandemic.


*What are these treatments?*

They are pills taken orally as soon as the first symptoms of Covid-19 appear, to avoid serious forms of the illness, and therefore hospitalisation.

This form of treatment has been sought since the start of the global health crisis.

After months of research, Merck and Pfizer say they have reached that elusive goal.

Early in October, Merck said it was seeking authorisation in the United States for its pill molnupiravir, and Pfizer followed suit on Friday with paxlovid.

They are both anti-virals that act by reducing the virus's ability to replicate, slowing down the disease.
Both companies say clinical trials showed a strong reduction in the risk of hospitalisation.

Those who took molnupiravir saw that risk diminish by 50 per cent and those who took paxlovid by nearly 90pc, although direct comparisons of these efficacy rates should be avoided because of the different study protocols.

An anti-depressant that is already available to the public, fluvoxamine, has also shown encouraging results in preventing serious forms of Covid-19, according to a study published in October by Brazilian researchers in the _Lancet Global Health_ journal.

*Why are they important?*

If the efficacy of these drugs is confirmed, it will be a major step forward in the fight against Covid-19.
They would add to vaccines to bolster the world's therapeutic arsenal against the virus.

Treatments already exist, mostly in the form of synthetic antibodies.

But these drugs, which usually target those who already have severe forms of the disease, are injected and therefore more difficult to administer.
A pill can be quickly prescribed to a patient who will then take it easily at home.

Merck and Pfizer's treatments, which so far have not shown many side effects, would entail taking around 10 doses over five days.

“The success of these antivirals potentially marks a new era in our ability to prevent the severe consequences of SARS-CoV2 infection,” British virologist Stephen Griffin told the Science Media Centre.

*What limitations?*

It is difficult so far to properly evaluate Merck and Pfizer's treatments given both groups have only published statements and have not made the data of their clinical trials available.
French infectious diseases specialist Karine Lacombe warned in September that these types of announcements should be treated with “caution” until the studies can be scrutinised.
She pointed out that these treatments represent a “potentially enormous” market for pharmaceutical groups.

Nevertheless, some elements indicate that Merck and Pfizer are not making empty promises.
For one, they both stopped their clinical trials earlier than expected as the results were so strong, with the okay of independent monitoring committees.

Where fluvoxamine is concerned, the data is available but is not without criticism.
Several researchers have complained that the authors did not just limit themselves to evaluating the frequency of hospitalisations, but also assessed the frequency of prolonged emergency room stays.
This, they say, complicated the interpretation of data.



*When? And how much?*

Merck's molnupiravir has already been approved in the United Kingdom where health authorities on Thursday gave their green light to its use in patients at risk of developing a serious form of the illness, such as the elderly, obese people, or those suffering from diabetes.

US and EU health authorities are also urgently reviewing the drug.

The European Medicines Agency promised on Thursday to “accelerate” proceedings, without giving a firm date.
Several countries have already ordered stocks of molnupiravir, such as the United States, with 1.7 million courses of the drug.

The US order gives an idea of the steep price of the drug.

It comes to $1.2 billion, which equates to around $700 for a five-day course.

As for Pfizer, while it has not outlined a price for paxlovid, it has promised it will be “affordable” and subject to a tiered pricing approach based on the income level of countries.


----------



## ghazi52

British scientists have identified a gene that doubles the risk of dying from Covid-19, providing new insights into why some people are more susceptible to the disease than others, while opening up possibilities for targeted medicine.

Around 60 per cent of people with South Asian ancestry carry the high-risk gene, researchers at Oxford University said on Friday, adding the discovery partly explains the high number of deaths seen in some British communities, and the effect of Covid-19 in the Indian subcontinent.

The scientists found that the increased risk is not because of a difference in genetic coding of the proteins, but because of differences in the DNA that makes a kind of “switch” to turn a gene on.

That genetic signal is likely to affect cells in the lung, while a higher risk version of the identified gene, called LZTFL1, possibly prevents the cells lining airways and the lungs from responding to the virus properly.

However, the higher risk version gene does not affect the body's immune system that makes antibodies to fight off infections, researchers said, adding that those people carrying this version of the gene should respond normally to vaccines.

“(The study) shows that the way in which the lung responds to the infection is critical. This is important because most treatments have focused on changing the way in which the immune system reacts to the virus,” said Professor James Davies, co-lead of the study.

The findings were published in the _Nature Genetics_ journal.

Dr Simon Biddie, an intensive care specialist at the University of Edinburgh, said in a statement that while the study “provides compelling evidence to suggest roles for LZFTL1” in the lungs of patients with severe Covid-19, more research is necessary to confirm the findings.


----------



## ghazi52

*Covid-19 treatments: What works, what doesn't, what might*

AFP


Overshadowed by the global push for vaccines, the search for treatments for Covid-19 has made steady — if slower — progress.

Here is a look at what works, what might work, and what definitely doesn't.


*Proven therapies*

The World Health Organisation (WHO) has approved three types of Covid-19 treatment.

The first is a class of steroids called corticosteroids, recommended in September 2020 by the UN's health authority, which said it should only be used by seriously ill patients.

Inexpensive and widely available, the steroid fights the inflammation that commonly accompanies severe cases, reducing the need to be placed on a ventilator and the likelihood of death.

The WHO has also endorsed two known arthritis drugs — tocilizumab and sarilumab — which have been shown to suppress a dangerous overreaction of the immune system to the Sars-CoV-2 virus that causes Covid.

Both drugs, approved in July, likewise reduce the risk of death and the need for ventilators.

And last week the WHO recommended Regeneron, the expensive synthetic antibody cocktail given to former US president Donald Trump during his brush with the virus.

But it said it should only be used in patients with specific health profiles, for example with non-severe Covid who are still at high risk of hospitalisation.

Critically ill patients who cannot mount an adequate immune response can also take the antibody combo, the WHO said.


*Therapies being tested*

Several labs are working on antiviral drugs that can be taken orally as pills.

One of the most advanced is molnupiravir, an experimental therapy developed by Ridgeback Biotherapeutics and Merck that is meant to stop the virus from replicating.

Currently in phase 3 trials, the drug is being tested on Covid patients and also as a preventative measure for contact cases. Results are expected by the end of the year.

Atea Pharmaceuticals and Roche laboratories are evaluating a similar treatment.

Vaccine maker Pfizer is also working on a medication that combines two molecules, including one that is already used to combat HIV.

The market for treatments that are “effective and easy-to-administer against early forms of Covid is potentially huge”, said infectious disease specialist Karine Lacombe.

So far, antiviral medications have not been very effective against Covid.

In May, the US Food and Drug Administration gave sotrovimab — a new monoclonal antibody therapy developed by GSK — emergency use approval for the treatment of mild-to-moderate Covid-19.

The European Commission later classified it as one of the five most promising treatments for the disease.

AstraZeneca released preliminary results of its antibody cocktail at the end of August, saying it could prevent Covid in fragile patients.

And French company Xenothera is working on a different kind of synthetic treatment called “polyclonal antibodies”. Its therapy — based on pig antibodies adapted to the human immune system — is in the final stages of clinical trials.

*What doesn't work*

Hydroxychloroquine, remdesivir, ivermectin and the HIV drug lopinavir-ritonavir (Kaletra), have all proved ineffective against Covid-19, according to multiple studies and trials.

Despite this, demand for these drugs as Covid treatments remains high, fuelled in large part by dodgy or fraudulent claims on social media.

Researchers had hoped to 'reposition' these drugs — try them on Covid patients even though they were created to fight other conditions.

“Repositioning a drug is what you do in an emergency at the very beginning of a pandemic,” said Lacombe.

But the fact that no therapies were able to be repurposed — besides the arthritis anti-inflammatory medication — shows the limit of that kind of approach, she said.


----------



## ghazi52

*Slovaks expand restrictions, plan more amid record surge*

Slovakia has expanded strict coronavirus restrictions including hotel, bar and restaurant closures to almost a half of the country amid a record surge of infections, reports _AP_.

The government is expected to discuss additional measures as the country's health minister joined medical personnel who treat Covid-19 patients in urging Slovaks to get vaccinated.

On top of the hotel, bar and restaurant closures, people will be allowed to only buy takeout meals. Fitness, wellness and aquatic centres also have been shuttered. The maximum number allowed at public gatherings has been reduced to 100 fully vaccinated people. Face masks are compulsory indoors and outdoors.


----------



## ghazi52

*Virus curbs to ease in Auckland as New Zealand hits vaccination targets*

New Zealand will ease coronavirus restrictions in its biggest city from Wednesday as vaccinations rates rise and lockdown measures will likely be phased out by the end of the month, Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern said.

“Auckland has worked so hard to get their vaccination rates high, they deserve to be able to move as soon as they hit those targets regardless of what's happening in the rest of the country,” Ardern told a news conference.

Auckland's vaccination rate rose to 90 per cent for first doses over the weekend, Ardern said, and there is a strong expectation it will reach a target of 90pc for second doses by Nov 29.


----------



## ghazi52

*AstraZeneca's COVID-19 antibody cocktail clears first step for registration in Australia*

Reuters 
09 Nov 2021








*AstraZeneca's antibody cocktail against COVID-19 received its first nod for registration in Australia, the country's medical regulatory body said on Tuesday.*

The Therapeutic Goods Administration said it granted provisional determination to the Anglo-Swedish drugmaker last week for its antibody cocktail, EVUSHELD, the first protective shot other than vaccines against COVID-19.

The regulator said the provisional determination is the first step in the process, adding that it now expects AstraZeneca to submit an application for provisional registration shortly.

The determination of the antibody-based therapy, which is already under real-time review in Europe and pending emergency approval in the United States, comes as Australia boosts its vaccination rates, recently launching booster shots, amid easing curbs.

The cocktail, which has proven to work as a preventative shot in the non-infected, was also shown to save lives and prevent severe disease when given as treatment within a week of first symptoms.


----------



## ghazi52

*Global Covid infections pass 250 million: AFP tally*

AFP 
09 Nov 2021








*PARIS: More than 250 million Covid-19 infections have been recorded worldwide since the start of the pandemic, according to an AFP count compiled from official reports at 2100 GMT on Monday.*

Globally, more than five million deaths from Covid-19 have been recorded so far, but the vast majority of those infected have recovered. Some, however, have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country.

A significant proportion of the less severe or asymptomatic cases remain undetected despite increased screening in many countries since the start of the pandemic. In addition, testing policies differ from country to country.

Europe is the region with the highest number of infections, registering more than 76 million Covid-19 cases since the start of the outbreak in China in December 2019.

Asia is the second most affected with 56,201,653 cases, followed by the United States and Canada (48,290,522 infections) and Latin America and the Caribbean (46,107,131).

The number of new cases around the world has been slowly increasing over the past few weeks.

Nearly 449,000 new daily infections have been recorded on average over the past seven days, against just over 400,000 in mid-October.

Of the new infections recorded worldwide, more than 60 percent are in Europe, which has seen an average of 279,000 cases a day over the past seven days.


----------



## ghazi52

*UK approves Sinopharm, Sinovac for inward travellers from Nov 22*

NCOC urges administration of second dose

News Desk
November 09, 2021

The United Kingdom on Tuesday announced that travellers fully vaccinated with Chinese vaccined – Sinovac and Sinopharm – can travel to the country from November 22. 

The other vaccine approved by the British government is India's Covaxin.
British High Commissioner to Pakistan Dr Christian Turner took to his officia
l Twitter handle to announce the “good news” for Pakistani travellers.

The UK “adds Sinonvac, Sinopharm & Covaxin to the fully vaccinated list for inward travel Rules from 22 November,” he wrote.

According to the British government's official travel guidelines, travellers must have had a complete course of one of the approved vaccines at least 14 days before they arrive in the UK.

The vaccines approved by the UK government are:

Oxford/AstraZeneca
Pfizer BioNTech
Moderna
Janssen
and from November 22, vaccines listed in the World Health Organization’s Emergency Use Listing:

Sinovac
Sinopharm Beijing
Covaxin

Earlier, those vaccinated with Sinovac, Sinopharm, or Covaxin had to take a Covid PCR test within 3 days before travelling to England, book and pay for day 2 and day 8 Covid PCR tests after arriving in England and complete a passenger locator form.

Further details for travelling to the UK can be found at: https://www.gov.uk/guidance/countri...ccination-programmes-and-proof-of-vaccination


----------



## ghazi52

*Health workers in England must get Covid vaccine by April 1: minister*

Health workers in England will have to be vaccinated against Covid-19 by April 1, health minister Sajid Javid has said, making it a mandatory condition of employment for those on the frontline of the National Health Service (NHS).

According to _Reuters_, Javid said he had to balance the benefit to patients and colleagues with concern that workers might decide to leave their jobs rather than get the shots. He said workplace pressures were one reason the measure would not come in until the spring.

“All those working in the NHS and social care will have to be vaccinated. We must avoid preventable harm and protect patients in the NHS, protect colleagues in the NHS and of course protect the NHS itself,” Javid told parliament. “We intend the enforcement of this condition to start on the 1st of April.”

..............................................

*WHO warns of shortage of 1-2bn Covid vaccine syringes*

There could be a shortage of one to two billion syringes needed to administer Covid-19 vaccinations in 2022, which could also impact routine immunisations and undermine needle safety, the World Health Organisation (WHO) has warned.

National health authorities should plan their needs well in advance to avoid the "hoarding, panic buying and type of situation" seen early in the pandemic with the lack of personal protective equipment, WHO expert Lisa Hedman said.

"We could have a global shortage of immunisation syringes that could, in turn, lead to serious problems such as slowing down immunisation efforts as well as safety concerns," she told a UN briefing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Singapore to stop paying medical bills for the 'unvaccinated by choice'*

Singapore will from next month stop paying coronavirus medical bills of those who are unvaccinated by choice, _AFP_ quotes officials as saying, as a fierce outbreak puts the city-state's healthcare system under strain.

The tiny country is experiencing its worst Covid-19 wave since the start of the pandemic, reporting around 2,000-3,000 cases a day and a handful of deaths.

The government had always covered the medical bills of all Singaporeans and other residents in certain categories infected with the virus, except for those who tested positive soon after returning from overseas.

But from December 8, authorities will begin charging Covid-19 patients who are unvaccinated by choice, the ministry of health said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"The situation across Europe was to be expected in some respects. We did anticipate there would be a surge in cases around this time of year," said Paul Wilmes, a professor at the Luxembourg Centre for Systems Biomedicine.

And others note that the relative success of some highly vaccinated nations such as Spain and Portugal -- where cases have remained at manageable levels despite the general upward trends across the continent -- can serve as an example to governments in Europe and elsewhere.

"It's happening in many countries, but it's not inevitable," said Martin McKee, professor of European public health at the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine. "We need to look at what is happening and which policies are giving rise to it ... there are things that can be done."


*Vaccination hurdles*

The US' vaccine rollout outpaced Europe's in its early months, but the two regions crossed paths in the summer when the EU's rate of new shots delivered overtook that of the US.
Now attention is turning to unvaccinated pockets of both regions, as leaders struggle to kickstart their plateaued vaccine drives.

US President Joe Biden has amplified his rhetoric towards unvaccinated people in recent weeks, telling reporters in the White House they "can cause a lot of damage, and they are."
"The unvaccinated overcrowd our hospitals, are overrunning the emergency rooms and intensive care units, leaving no room for someone with a heart attack, or pancreatitis, or cancer," the President said in September.








People wait to be vaccinated in Berlin, as Germany grapples with a rise in cases.
A handful of European governments are starting to mimic his bullish stance, as they grow frustrated with stalling rollouts and adopt a more direct approach towards those who are hesitant to get a shot.

Germany's Health Minister Jens Spahn said this month the country is experiencing a "massive" pandemic of the unvaccinated. "The truth is that there would be far fewer Covid-19 patients in [intensive care] if everyone who could do it got a vaccination," he said.
"There is more and more recognition that those people who are unwilling to contribute to solving the challenges of the pandemic are placing other people at risk," McKee said. "They are undermining the recovery for other people, and there is an increasing impatience" towards them from politicians and the public, he added.
*
But the two regions ultimately face relatable challenges.*

The vaccination rollout has slowed to a crawl in parts of the South and the Midwestern American states, with a strong correlation linking low vaccine levels to more heavily Republican and less college-educated states. Of the 15 US states with the lowest vaccination rates, all but one voted for Donald Trump in the 2020 election.

In Europe, a different divide in vaccine uptake has become equally clear; countries in the west and north of the continent have posted high figures, led by Portugal and Spain on Europe's Iberian peninsula where the share of the population that is fully vaccinated is 87% and 80% respectively. But towards the east, that trend moves sharply downwards.


----------



## ghazi52

*Merck expects Covid pill to reach rich and poor countries simultaneously*

US pharmaceutical giant Merck has vowed to avoid the pitfalls of the global Covid-19 vaccine rollout by ensuring its new anti-coronavirus pill is made available in wealthy and poor countries at almost the same time.

Paul Schaper, the company's executive director of global public policy, told _AFP_ that Merck began working on its access strategy from July 2020, long before the efficacy results of the drug it developed with Ridgeback Biotherapeutics were announced in October 2021.

“We started developing our supply chain very early on,” he said, with the company projecting it will have 10 million courses ready by the end of this year and at least double that figure in 2022.

These, he said, would be priced according to a tiered framework that is based on a country's ability to pay, as defined by World Bank data.


@WebMaster can you please make this in to a sticky thread.
Thanks.


----------



## mike2000 is back

ghazi52 said:


> *Merck expects Covid pill to reach rich and poor countries simultaneously*
> 
> US pharmaceutical giant Merck has vowed to avoid the pitfalls of the global Covid-19 vaccine rollout by ensuring its new anti-coronavirus pill is made available in wealthy and poor countries at almost the same time.
> 
> Paul Schaper, the company's executive director of global public policy, told _AFP_ that Merck began working on its access strategy from July 2020, long before the efficacy results of the drug it developed with Ridgeback Biotherapeutics were announced in October 2021.
> 
> “We started developing our supply chain very early on,” he said, with the company projecting it will have 10 million courses ready by the end of this year and at least double that figure in 2022.
> 
> These, he said, would be priced according to a tiered framework that is based on a country's ability to pay, as defined by World Bank data.
> @WebMaster can you please make this in to a sticky thread.
> Thanks.


Seems COVID has created a new vaccine health industry in China and helped upgrade their health companies in the long term. meanwhile before covid they hardly had any presence whatsoever oversees. Interesting





*China Is Leveraging Its Vaccine Diplomacy Beyond Covid Shots*
Exports of coronavirus shots may lead to sales of inoculations for other diseases such as pneumonia and hepatitis, challenging Western companies.
Bloomberg Businessweek
3 November 2021, 20:00 GMT Updated on 4 November 2021, 05:00 GMT






A Walvax worker with doses of its Covid vaccine.
PHOTOGRAPHER: JIANG QIMING/GETTY IMAGES


The pandemic made China the world’s top exporter of Covid-19 vaccines, mostly to nations that haven’t been able to afford or procure more effective ones from the U.S. and Europe. Now the country is using that newfound leverage to make an aggressive overseas push for its vaccines against other diseases such as Japanese encephalitis and pneumonia, competing with giants including Pfizer Inc. and Merck & Co.
Studies have found the Chinese Covid shots to be less effective than some Western ones, such as the mRNA vaccines from Pfizer and Moderna Inc., and there have been repeated questions about the transparency and data standards of its vaccine makers. Even so, developing nations that have had little access to other coronavirus vaccines are poised to grow more dependent on Chinese companies for shots against other ailments.

The expansion marks a dramatic ascent for China’s pharmaceutical industry and could give poor nations cheaper access to life-saving shots. It will also help President Xi Jinping’s administration wield more soft power globally. Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic has already said Xi may get a statue in the capital of Belgrade for supplying the country with more than 4 million doses of Covid vaccines, supporting local businesses such as the steel industry, and providing geopolitical backing.
China’s state-run Sinopharm is a partner in a sprawling factory being built near Belgrade that Serbian Premier Ana Brnabic says “will be able to make vaccines for other diseases … not only in Serbia, but also for export.” In Morocco, China’s Walvax Biotechnology Co. is selling a vaccine against childhood pneumonia. Other Chinese companies are selling inoculations—for diseases from flu to hepatitis—to places such as Indonesia and Egypt, building on the success of Covid vaccine exports. “China historically has not been a vaccine exporter, so this shift in the midst of the pandemic is one of the ways in which this pandemic has changed the world,” says Thomas Bollyky, director of the global health program at the Council on Foreign Relations. “It has enabled China to be a global player in vaccines in a way it has not before, and I suspect that will stick.”




A shipment of Sinovac’s coronavirus vaccines in Phnom Penh, Cambodia.
PHOTO: PHEARUM/GETTY IMAGES
Covid has shown just how quickly the Chinese pharma industry can mobilize. China has exported more than 1.5 billion doses of Covid vaccines across the globe, with Sinovac Biotech Ltd. becoming the world’s No. 1 provider by shipping a total of 1.9 billion doses at home and overseas, topping Pfizer’s 1.5 billion in late September.

That determination is on display at Walvax, which began in 2001 in the southwestern city of Kunming. It started with so little funding that it had to borrow from loan sharks at exorbitant rates to pay salaries. The company went on to participate in government-funded programs to master new vaccine technologies. Today it has a market value of $13.5 billion and sells shots for meningitis, pneumonia, and other diseases in China and overseas.
A couple years ago, Walvax Vice Chairman Huang Zhen became eager to challenge Pfizer’s leadership in pneumococcal vaccines to protect against childhood pneumonia, whose sales bring the New York-based company $5.8 billion in annual revenue. For Walvax, accelerating the trials for its own shot was a costly endeavor. To persuade the company to move more quickly, Huang promised to liquidate his stock in Walvax and cover its expenses of 75 million yuan ($11.7 million) if the vaccine failed.
The company went on to introduce a competitor to Pfizer’s Prevnar 13 in China in 2020. Its shot sells for 598 yuan per dose there, about 15% less than Pfizer’s. The U.S. company has since lost more than 40% of its market share in China for the inoculation, according to government data. Huang predicts similar success for its pneumococcal vaccine in developing nations, where he says it could be an alternative in places unable to secure Prevnar 13. Pfizer declined to comment. Although the company lost market share in China since Walvax introduced its pneumococcal vaccine, volume of Prevnar-13 has still increased 35%, because the market for the shot is getting bigger with new entrants driving more usage of such shots. “In 5 to 10 years’ time, some of the Chinese companies will rise as serious contenders globally,” Huang says. “Covid really shows the potential of Chinese vaccine makers.”
Merck also faces a threat to its blockbuster Gardasil vaccine against the human papillomavirus, which causes cervical cancer. China’s Xiamen Innovax Biotech Co. last year began distributing an HPV vaccine in China. The World Health Organization backed the shot in October, paving the way for it to be registered and purchased across the developing world. Innovax already has an agreement to sell to Thailand. “In terms of quality, I’m confident we are not bad at all,” says Wendy Huang, Innovax’s director of business development. But “it takes time for a Chinese company to become more engaged with the rest of the world.”

The high demand for HPV shots from wealthy countries and the limited supply of approved brands have caused setbacks for the WHO’s goal to eliminate cervical cancer. International organizations such as Gavi—an alliance led by the WHO, the World Bank, the United Nations Children’s Fund (Unicef), and the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation to supply vaccines to poor children globally—have already been touting the Innovax vaccine as an option for affordable access. Still, it protects against fewer varieties of HPV than Merck’s shot. Merck in a statement said Gardasil sales haven’t been hurt in China, where demand for the vaccine is high. It said it believes its vaccines bring additional benefits, helping prevent more HPV-related cancers and diseases by covering more HPV types.
Follow the money


Covid shot leader Sinovac is also building a portfolio of vaccines, including some for chicken pox and polio that are being reviewed by the WHO. Sinopharm already sells Japanese encephalitis vaccines in India and Southeast Asian nations. To gain a global footprint for their non-Covid shots, the Chinese companies are often selling them for less than Western brands and seeking “prequalification” from the WHO, a widely recognized guarantee of safety and effectiveness for governments in poor countries. WHO approval also makes drugs eligible for procurement by international organizations such as Gavi and Unicef.




Sinovac’s Covid vaccine being administered in Banda Aceh, Indonesia.
PHOTOGRAPHER: CHAIDEER MAHYUDDIN/GETTY IMAGES
For now, China’s main advances are likely to be in low-income countries, meaning its pharma companies will compete mainly with those of low-cost Indian suppliers in the developing world, Bollyky says. Still, questions have persisted over the ability of Chinese Covid vaccines to prevent infections, given their lower efficacy in clinical trials and the number of new cases many countries continue to experience despite mass vaccination. Some nations relying on Chinese vaccines, including Thailand and Brazil, are now turning to more potent mRNA shots developed by Western companies.
Chinese drugmakers and government health authorities have publicized few details about safety issues with the homegrown shots, despite anecdotal evidence of some people suffering severe allergic reactions or dying after receiving them, though it’s unclear whether the inoculations played any role. “One of the concerns that a lot of people have is the lack of transparency around the manufacturing, safety, and efficacy,” says Anna Durbin, professor of international health at Johns Hopkins University’s Bloomberg School of Public Health.





_Sinovac Beijing vaccine factory_

Studies have shown the Chinese vaccines to be safe, and Sinovac has repeatedly said its shot has reduced hospitalizations and deaths by more than 80%. But Chinese companies also say the pandemic has taught them vital lessons on managing international trials and following scientific protocols. “We are learning from Pfizer, learning from Moderna, to do everything just as rigorously and along the same standards,” says Walvax’s Huang.
The pandemic has also showed that vaccines can be lifesavers for poor nations, even if they aren’t the most potent ones available. Chinese companies stepped in to provide hundreds of millions of Covid shots to the WHO’s Covax vaccine program for mostly poorer countries when India curbed exports.
“If Africa is a healthier continent and a more prosperous continent because of China,” says Barbara Nattabi, a research fellow at the University of Western Australia’s Africa Research and Engagement Centre, “that gives China a way in.” _—Bruce Einhorn and Dong Lyu, with Misha Savic

Read next: Australia Braces for Life After Covid Zero_

BOTTOM LINE - Before Covid, China’s vaccines were mostly for domestic use. Now it’s targeting nations using its coronavirus jab for other shots.





__





Businessweek - Bloomberg


Bloomberg Businessweek helps global leaders stay ahead with insights and in-depth analysis on the people, companies, events, and trends shaping today's complex, global economy




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## ghazi52

*Covid booster demand surges in France after Macron's speech*

Demand for Covid booster jabs jumped in France after President Emmanuel Macron said a top-up dose would be necessary for people to retain their vaccine passes, the country's main appointment booking site said.

“The Macron effect” prompted 149,000 requests for shots, most during and immediately after the president's televised address on Tuesday evening, in which he warned that coronavirus cases were again on the rise, Doctolib said.

Anticipation of the tougher rules had already sparked 96,000 bookings on Monday, compared with an average of 50,000 a day in recent weeks.







A man watches France's President Emmanuel Macron gives an address on television on November 9 at a bar in Bayonne. — AP


----------



## ghazi52

*Germany recommends only Pfizer vaccine for people under 30*

Germany's vaccine advisory committee recommends people under 30 be vaccinated only with the Biontech/Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine as it showed a lower number of heart inflammations in younger people than the Moderna vaccination, reports _Reuters_.

The committee, known as STIKO, has also recommended that pregnant women, independent of their age, be inoculated only with the Biontech/Pfizer vaccine as well.

STIKO based its recommendation on new safety data from the Paul Ehrlich Institute, Germany's authority in charge of vaccines, and new international data.


----------



## ghazi52

*Dutch experts recommend western Europe's first lockdown since summer*

An advisory panel of pandemic experts in the Netherlands has recommended imposing western Europe's first partial lockdown since the summer, putting pressure on the government to take drastic and unpopular action to fight a Covid-19 surge, _Reuters_ reports.

Caretaker Prime Minister Mark Rutte's cabinet is expected to take a decision on Friday on new measures following the recommendation of the Outbreak Management Team, a panel of experts, broadcaster _NOS_ reported.

Among measures under consideration are the cancellation of events, closing theatres and cinemas, and earlier closing times for cafes and restaurants, the _NOS_ report said. Schools would remain open.


----------



## ghazi52

*Moderna offers Covid-19 shot at $7 to African Union: Africa CDC head*

Moderna Inc has offered to sell its Covid-19 vaccines to the African Union at $7 a shot, according to the head of the Africa Centres for Disease Control John Nkengasong.

_Reuters_ reports the price is half of that paid by the United States earlier in the year. It is also a substantial discount to what other buyers like the European Union have agreed this year, part of a broader trend for drugmakers to sell at lower prices to lower-income countries.



> "I am happy to say that a dose of the Moderna vaccine will be $7. That is what is being offered to us," Nkengasong told a weekly virtual media briefing.








Vials with a sticker reading, "Covid-19 / Coronavirus vaccine / Injection only" and a medical syringe are seen in front of a displayed Moderna logo. — Reuters


----------



## ghazi52

Merck and Pfizer announce promising results for their anti-viral drugs, with hopes molnupiravir and paxlovid can cut the risk of serious illness.....


----------



## ghazi52

*EU regulator lists new side-effect of J&J Covid-19 shot*

Europe's drug regulator has recommended the addition of a rare type of spinal inflammation as a side-effect of Johnson & Johnson's Covid-19 vaccine, _Reuters_ reports.

It is also assessing reports of capillary leak syndrome following inoculation with Moderna's shot.

The European Medicines Agency said currently there is not enough evidence of a possible link between rare cases of multisystem inflammatory syndrome with mRNA vaccines, including Moderna's shot.






Vials with a sticker reading, "Covid-19 / Coronavirus vaccine / Injection only" and a medical syringe are seen in front of a displayed Johnson & Johnson logo in this illustration. — Reuters


----------



## ghazi52

*Germany brings back free Covid-19 tests as leaders warn of bleak situation*

Germany will reintroduce free Covid-19 tests from Saturday, according to the country's acting health minister Jens Spahn, as part of measures to hit the brakes on a wave of Covid-19 cases.

The free tests, which were first offered from March as a way to offset a slow vaccine rollout, are being reinstated one month after they were allowed to run out, as the infection rate has hit a record for a fifth day running.

Spahn also said that he supported a stricter requirement that would mean people who are vaccinated and/or recovered must provide a negative coronavirus test to attend public events as well as others.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

ghazi52 said:


> *Germany brings back free Covid-19 tests as leaders warn of bleak situation*
> 
> Germany will reintroduce free Covid-19 tests from Saturday, according to the country's acting health minister Jens Spahn, as part of measures to hit the brakes on a wave of Covid-19 cases.
> 
> The free tests, which were first offered from March as a way to offset a slow vaccine rollout, are being reinstated one month after they were allowed to run out, as the infection rate has hit a record for a fifth day running.
> 
> Spahn also said that he supported a stricter requirement that would mean people who are vaccinated and/or recovered must provide a negative coronavirus test to attend public events as well as others.



Rapid tests are not accurate. People who are infected but test negative go around spreading fuzzballs.


----------



## ghazi52

*Japan adding more hospital beds in plan for next virus surge*

By MARI YAMAGUCHI
today






Japanese Prime Minister Fumio Kishida speaks at a meeting for the COVID-19 measures at the prime minister's office in Tokyo Friday, Nov. 12, 2021. Kishida’s government on Friday adopted a new roadmap of coronavirus measures to better prepare for a next upsurge of the infections, pledging to bolster hospital capacity, following a partial collapse of the healthcare systems in the summer that triggered massive criticisms. (Kyodo News via AP)

TOKYO (AP) — The Japanese government’s preparations for the next virus surge include adding thousands more hospital beds to avoid a situation like last summer when many COVID-19 patients were forced to stay home, even while dependent on oxygen deliveries.

Even though Japan has a reasonable health insurance system and the world’s largest number of beds per capita, COVID-19 patients were admitted to only a fraction of the beds, mostly at public, university and major private hospitals. The government has provided subsidies to lure more hospitals to treat such patients, but progress is slow, triggering calls for tougher measures in an emergency.

Small private hospitals have been reluctant to accept COVID-19 patients, citing insufficient expertise to handle infectious diseases, lack of staff or the cost. Some prefectures have set up systems where those hospitals would accept patients who are no longer infectious and rehabilitating from serious illness after treatment at bigger hospitals.

Virus measures are key to Prime Minister Fumio Kishida’s weeks-old government maintaining its grip on power after public dissatisfaction with his predecessor’s response — criticized as too little and too slow — precipitated the change in government.

The new roadmap of coronavirus measures, adopted Friday by a meeting of key Cabinet ministers, says the government will have hospitals allocate more beds for COVID-19 treatment by the end of November so that up to 37,000 patients, up from 28,000, can be admitted if infections increase considerably from an earlier wave in the summer.

In mid-August, when new daily cases surged to about 25,000 and health care systems partially collapsed, many patients were unable to find hospital beds and had to get supplemental oxygen and food delivered to their homes. Some died at home.

This prompted the government to set up several medical facilities to accept patients requiring medical attention while waiting for hospital vacancies. Kishida said the government will nearly double the capacity of makeshift hospitals to 3,400, and increase capacity at hotels, where patients with less serious cases can stay, to 61,000 rooms.

“It is important to anticipate a worst-case scenario and take concrete actions to prepare for a next expansion of the infections,” Kishida said at the meeting. “We will promptly secure the medical systems, ensure the process of prevention, detection and early treatment by promoting vaccination, testing and oral pills, in order to reduce the risks of serious cases.”

With nearly 75% of the population fully vaccinated and risks of developing serious cases reduced, more patients are likely to have slight symptoms that won’t require hospitalization, and more attention should go to patients at home, experts say.

“It seems securing hospital beds is overemphasized,” said Koji Wada, a public health professor at the International University of Health and Welfare. “Examples in other countries with vaccination progress suggest patients staying at home are likely to increase, and preparations for that seems lacking.”

The government will have 32,000 primary care doctors and medical institutions monitor or provide medical consultations online for patients at home to address their unease, Kishida said.

Kishida pledged to begin booster shots next month for adults who had been fully vaccinated eight months earlier. The roadmap also pledges the government will secure up to 1.6 million doses of oral medicine to treat COVID-19 and get their approval by the end of this year. The pills are largely for patients with slight symptoms who are expected to stay home, though that would require monitoring by medical staff.

The government aims to gradually expand social and economic activities but is still careful about easing border control for foreign tourism.


----------



## ghazi52

*German leader Merkel says people have duty to get vaccinated*

By NICK PERRY
today








WELLINGTON, New Zealand (AP) — German Chancellor Angela Merkel said Friday that people have a duty to get vaccinated against the coronavirus to protect others.

She spoke as Germany grapples with a new surge of infections, which reached a record daily high of 50,000 on Thursday.

Merkel talked for 30 minutes with New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern in a free-ranging virtual discussion on the sidelines of the annual Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation forum.

New Zealand is hosting APEC and although Germany is not a member, Ardern said she’s long admired Merkel, who will soon leave office.

“This virus is very, very tough,” Merkel said.

She said it was an enormous scientific achievement to produce vaccines within a year of the outbreak, but that officials still weren’t reaching a group of unvaccinated people.

“You have the right to get vaccinated,” Merkel said. “But, to a certain extent, you also, as a member of society, have the duty to be vaccinated to protect yourself and to protect others.”

About two-thirds of Germany’s 83 million people are fully vaccinated but the nation has resisted making vaccinations mandatory for certain workers. Lawmakers are considering new measures in the face of the latest surge.

During their discussion, both Merkel and Ardern expressed their frustration in the rise of disinformation on social media.

“In the old days, we had certain events that happened in our society. Television reported about it and the next day everyone talked about it,” Merkel said. “Today, everyone participates in his or her own social media. You only engage in a bubble that you meet on the internet.”

If there was any advice she could give to future leaders, Merkel said, it would be to try to understand the perspectives of others and what prompts them to act in they way they do.

Ardern said one of the lessons she’d learned from the pandemic was to get people and companies engaged with trying to find solutions by presenting them with the data and showing them the problem. She said everybody had been learning about the virus as it spread.

“Literally, you’re building the plane whilst trying to fly,” Ardern said.

The APEC forum concludes Saturday with a virtual meeting of Pacific Rim leaders, including U.S. President Joe Biden and Chinese counterpart Xi Jinping.


----------



## ghazi52

COPENHAGEN, Denmark (AP) — Latvia on Friday banned unvaccinated lawmakers from attending in-person and remote parliament meetings as of Monday when the monthlong lockdown ends. Their wages also will be suspended if they are not able to work at the parliament.

The law, approved by the Saeima assembly in a 62-7 vote with two abstentions and 29 absent lawmakers, requires members of parliament and local government members to be vaccinated against COVID-19.

The Baltic News Service reported that a lawmaker may participate in meetings after they present to the assembly’s Mandate, Ethics and Submissions Committee a certificate confirming that they have been vaccinated against or recovered from the coronavirus, or an opinion of a clinical university hospital specialist recommending postponing vaccination for a certain period of time, together with a negative COVID-19 test.

The law enters into force Nov. 15 and will remain effective until July 1, BNS reported.

Latvian television said 91 of the 100 Saeima’s members have a certificate, as do 696 out of 758 local government members.

Last month, Latvia introduced an 8 p.m.-5 a.m., curfew due to the worsening coronavirus situation in the Baltic country of 1.9 million. Most stores are closed, and indoor and outdoor gatherings, including entertainment, sports and cultural events aren’t allowed. These restrictions end Nov. 15,

Earlier this month, the Latvian assembly authorized employers to dismiss employees who are required to get vaccinated against the coronavirus but refuse to do so.


----------



## ghazi52

*Mauritius imposes new virus curbs as cases jump*

The Indian Ocean island paradise of Mauritius imposed a raft of new Covid-19 curbs as it confronted an upsurge in cases despite a high vaccination rate.

Prime Minister Pravind Jugnauth announced the restrictions in a televised address to the nation on Thursday, blaming people who were not abiding by health protocols for the increase in infections.

“The state alone will not be able to contain the spread of Covid-19,” he said.

Mauritius had fully opened its doors to international visitors at the start of October, hoping to rebuild its vital tourism industry after long months of isolation because of the pandemic.







Mauritius reopened fully to international travellers on October 1. — AFP


----------



## ghazi52

*Merkel urges unvaccinated to reconsider as 7-day Covid incidence rate hits record*

German Chancellor Angela Merkel has urged unvaccinated people to reconsider their decision in a video message as the country's seven-day coronavirus incidence rate has risen to the highest level since the pandemic began, _Reuters_ reports.

"Difficult weeks lie ahead of us, and you can see that I am very worried," Merkel said, speaking in her weekly video podcast. "I urgently ask everyone who has not yet been vaccinated: please reconsider."

Germany's seven-day incidence rate — the number of people per 100,000 to be infected over the last week — has risen to 277.4, data from the Robert Koch Institute shows. The record in the third wave of the pandemic last December was 197.6.






Germany's acting Chancellor Angela Merkel gestures as she attends a session of the German lower house of Parliament, Bundestag in Berlin, Germany, November 11. — Reuters


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 84m Chinese children vaccinated against Covid*

Nearly 84.4 million children between 3 and 11 have been vaccinated against Covid-19 across China, and over 49.4 million among them have had booster shots, a health official said Saturday.

The health authorities will continue to promote vaccination in this age group, Wu Liangyou, an official with the National Health Commission, said at a press conference.

Wu added that all children between 3 and 11 without medical contraindications would likely complete vaccination by the end of this year.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

[


ghazi52 said:


> *Over 84m Chinese children vaccinated against Covid*
> 
> Nearly 84.4 million children between 3 and 11 have been vaccinated against Covid-19 across China, and over 49.4 million among them have had booster shots, a health official said Saturday.
> 
> The health authorities will continue to promote vaccination in this age group, Wu Liangyou, an official with the National Health Commission, said at a press conference.
> 
> Wu added that all children between 3 and 11 without medical contraindications would likely complete vaccination by the end of this year.



With the old vax that don't match strain.


----------



## ghazi52

*Turkey administers 118.3m vaccine shots*

Turkey has administered over 118.3 million doses of Covid-19 vaccines since it launched an immunisation drive in January, according to official figures released on Saturday.

More than 55.8 million people have been given a first vaccine dose and over 49.5 million are fully vaccinated, the health ministry said.

Turkey has also given third booster shots to over 11.6 million people.

The ministry recorded 22,583 new coronavirus cases, 215 deaths, and 25,254 recoveries over the past day.

As many as 347,426 virus tests were done in the past 24 hours, the data showed.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

ghazi52 said:


> *Turkey administers 118.3m vaccine shots*
> 
> Turkey has administered over 118.3 million doses of Covid-19 vaccines since it launched an immunisation drive in January, according to official figures released on Saturday.
> 
> More than 55.8 million people have been given a first vaccine dose and over 49.5 million are fully vaccinated, the health ministry said.
> 
> Turkey has also given third booster shots to over 11.6 million people.
> 
> The ministry recorded 22,583 new coronavirus cases, 215 deaths, and 25,254 recoveries over the past day.
> 
> As many as 347,426 virus tests were done in the past 24 hours, the data showed.



Useless old vax that don't match strain.


----------



## ghazi52

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Useless old vax that don't match strain.


Why are you hitting to every post, will you please explain , I am not familiar with this term.


----------



## ghazi52

*Fresh Dutch Covid lockdown as 10 EU states at 'high concern'*

AFP 
14 Nov 2021


*THE HAGUE: European governments on Friday eyed unpopular Covid curbs, with the Netherlands opting for Western Europe's first partial lockdown of the winter as EU experts said 10 countries in the bloc were causing "very high concern".*

Dutch premier Mark Rutte announced at least three weeks of lockdown measures targeting restaurants, shops and sporting events to curb a record spike in coronavirus infections.

The "annoying and far-reaching" measures came as the EU's diseases agency said 10 countries in the 27-member bloc faced a Covid situation of "very high concern", warning the pandemic was worsening across the continent.

In its weekly risk assessment, the European Centre for Disease Control listed Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, the Czech Republic, Estonia, Greece, Hungary, the Netherlands, Poland and Slovenia in its highest category of concern.

Since it emerged in China in December 2019, the coronavirus has killed over five million people and caused economic devastation around the world. Europe is facing a sharp deterioration in the epidemic situation, especially in Germany and central and eastern Europe. Non-vaccinated people are the most affected.

Announcing his country's partial lockdown, Rutte told the nation the crisis required a "hard blow of a few weeks because the virus is everywhere, throughout the country, in all sectors and all ages".


----------



## ghazi52

*
More than 7.46 billion doses have been administered across 184 countries,* according to data collected by Bloomberg. 

The latest rate was roughly 35.8 million doses a day.

In the U.S., 437 million doses have been given so far. An average 1.33 million doses per day were administered over the last week.


----------



## ghazi52

*El Salvador nears herd immunity against Covid - report*

The Pan American Health Organization (PAHO) said Friday that El Salvador is close to reaching herd immunity against Covid-19, thanks to progress in its vaccination drive launched in February.

Speaking to reporters upon the delivery of a new batch of vaccines, Giovanni Escalante, El Salvador's PAHO representative, said the organisation is "very pleased that El Salvador is very close to achieving herd immunity."


----------



## ghazi52

*Austria orders non-vaccinated people into Covid-19 lockdown*

Austria is placing millions of people not fully vaccinated against the coronavirus on lockdown as of Monday to deal with a surge in infections to record levels, _Reuters_ quoted Chancellor Alexander Schallenberg as saying.



> “We must raise the vaccination rate. It is shamefully low,” Schallenberg told a news conference announcing the new measure after a video call with the governors of Austria's nine provinces.


Roughly 65 per cent of the population is fully vaccinated against Covid-19, one of the lowest rates in western Europe.


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus toll at 1100 GMT Sunday*

AFP 
14 Nov 2021

*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 5,094,101 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1100 GMT on Sunday.*

At least 252,864,960 cases of coronavirus have been registered. The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country. They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19. A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Saturday, 7,908 new deaths and 472,528 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were the United States with 1,240 new deaths, followed by Russia with 1,219 and Brazil with 731.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 762,972 deaths from 47,051,430 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 611,222 deaths from 21,953,838 cases, India with 463,530 deaths from 34,437,307 cases, Mexico with 291,089 deaths from 3,844,791 cases, and Russia with 255,386 deaths from 9,070,674 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 608 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bulgaria with 376, Bosnia-Herzegovina with 365, Republic of North Macedonia with 351, Montenegro with 350, Hungary with 330 and Czech Republic with 294.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,530,406 deaths from 46,276,783 cases, Europe 1,453,054 deaths from 78,361,727 infections, and Asia 883,199 deaths from 56,465,562 cases.

The United States and Canada has reported 792,288 deaths from 48,797,575 cases, Africa 220,517 deaths from 8,559,709 cases, the Middle East 211,613 deaths from 14,120,415 cases, and Oceania 3,024 deaths from 283,189 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

*Austria is placing about 2 million unvaccinated people in lockdown from Monday amid record infection levels and growing pressure on hospitals.*

"We are not taking this step lightly but it is necessary," Chancellor Alexander Schallenberg said.

Unvaccinated people will only be able to leave home for a limited number of reasons, like working or buying food.
About 65% of Austria's population is fully vaccinated, one of the lowest rates in western Europe.

Meanwhile the seven-day infection rate is more than 800 cases per 100,000 people, one of the highest in Europe.

Overall, Europe has again become the region most seriously-affected by the pandemic and several countries are introducing restrictions and warning of rising cases.

The unvaccinated were already barred from visiting restaurants, hairdressers and cinemas but will now be told to stay at home.
"In reality we have told one third of the population: you will not leave your apartment anymore apart from for certain reasons," Mr Schallenberg said.

"That is a massive reduction in contacts between the vaccinated and the unvaccinated."

The government says police will carry out spot checks in public spaces to determine their vaccination status.

The new measures - which do not apply to children under 12 or those who have recently recovered from Covid - will initially last for 10 days, Health Minister Wolfgang Mückstein said.

Some critics have questioned whether the move is constitutional. The far-right Freedom Party has said it will create a group of second-class citizens.


In neighbouring Germany, where Health Minister Jens Spahn has warned of a pandemic of the unvaccinated, the federal government and state leaders are due to meet next week to discus possible new restrictions.


Germany's 67.3% vaccination rate is higher than in Austria, but not by much. Germany has designated Austria a high-risk area, meaning anyone arriving from there must go into quarantine.

And the Netherlands has imposed a "lockdown-lite" designed to limit social contacts in response to a sharp increase in infections.
Measures include early closing for restaurants and shops and barring spectators from sporting events.

About 84% of Dutch adults have been fully vaccinated. Most patients in Dutch hospitals have not had their jab.

Vaccination rates are significantly lower in some eastern European nations.

Latvia, where 59% of the population are fully vaccinated, re-imposed lockdown last month and has banned lawmakers who refuse the vaccine from voting on laws and taking part in debates until the middle of next year. They will also see their pay docked.

In Russia only about 35% of the population are fully vaccinated, according to Our World In Data. At the end of October, Moscow shut shops, restaurants and schools in a partial lockdown and workers were given nine days paid holiday to curb infections.

Many Russians remain suspicious of the Sputnik V vaccine, which is internationally recognised as an effective shield against Covid.

Some other countries are also introducing measures applying only to the unvaccinated. In Australia, the state of Queensland will bar unvaccinated people from restaurants, pubs and sports events from 17 December.

And Singapore has said that those who remain unvaccinated by choice will have to pay for their own medical bills from December.


----------



## ghazi52

*Get Covid shots to avoid new restrictions: UK PM Johnson*

People in Britain must come forward for Covid-19 vaccines when they are eligible if new coronavirus restrictions this winter are to be avoided, Prime Minister Boris Johnson has said, according to _Reuters_.

“If we want to avoid new restrictions on our daily lives, we must all get vaccinated as soon as we are eligible,” Johnson said at a news conference after the booster vaccination programme was expanded.



> “Please go and get vaccinated to protect yourself and others, and, in doing so, we can help to ensure that we can continue in the way that we are: sticking to our plan of using vaccination to control this virus."


----------



## ghazi52

*Egypt tightens rules on unvaccinated officials, students*

Egypt has barred officials and students not vaccinated against Covid-19 from government offices and universities unless they show a negative polymerase chain reaction (PCR) test, reports _AFP_.

Officials who have not had a jab must show a PCR test, which is prohibitively expensive in Egypt, “every three days to access their workplace”, the tourism and antiquities ministry said after a government order was issued.
The same rules apply for students to access universities, state newspaper _Al-Ahram_ said.

The North African nation said the restrictions will be extended from December 1 to apply to all Egyptians.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pfizer, BioNTech, Moderna making $1,000 profit every second*

AFP
17 Nov 2021

*WASHINGTON: Pfizer, BioNTech and Moderna are making combined profits of $65,000 every minute from their highly successful Covid-19 vaccines while the world’s poorest countries remain largely unvaccinated, according to a new analysis.*

The companies have sold the vast majority of their doses to rich countries, leaving low-income nations in the lurch, said the People’s Vaccine Alliance (PVA), a coalition campaigning for wider access to Covid vaccines, which based its calculations on the firms’ own earning reports.

The Alliance estimates that the trio will make pre-tax profits of $34 billion this year between them, which works out to over $1,000 a second, $65,000 a minute or $93.5 million a day.

“It is obscene that just a few companies are making millions of dollars in profit every single hour, while just two percent of people in low-income countries have been fully vaccinated against coronavirus,” Maaza Seyoum of the African Alliance and People’s Vaccine Alliance Africa said.

“Pfizer, BioNTech and Moderna have used their monopolies to prioritise the most profitable contracts with the richest governments, leaving low-income countries out in the cold.”

Pfizer and BioNTech have delivered less than one percent of their total supplies to low-income countries while Moderna has delivered just 0.2 percent, the PVA said.

Currently, 98 percent of people in low-income countries have not been fully vaccinated.

The three companies’ actions are in contrast to AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson, which provided their vaccines on a not-for-profit basis, though both have announced they foresee ending this arrangement in future as the pandemic winds down.

PVA said that despite receiving public funding of more than $8 billion, Pfizer, BioNTech and Moderna have refused calls to transfer vaccine technology to producers in low- and middle-income countries via the World Health Organization, “a move that could increase global supply, drive down prices and save millions of lives.”

“In Moderna’s case, this is despite explicit pressure from the White House and requests from the WHO that the company collaborate in and help accelerate its plan to replicate the Moderna vaccine for wider production at its mRNA hub in South Africa,” the group said. While Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla has dismissed technology transfer as “dangerous nonsense,” the WHO’s decision to grant emergency use approval to the Indian-developed Covaxin earlier this month proves that developing countries have the capacity and expertise, PVA added.

PVA, whose 80 members include the African Alliance, Global Justice Now, Oxfam, and UNAIDS, is calling for pharmaceutical corporations to immediately suspend intellectual property rights for COVID vaccines by agreeing to a proposed waiver of World Trade Organisation’s TRIPS agreement.

More than 100 nations, including the United States, back that move, but it is being blocked by rich countries including the UK and Germany.


----------



## ghazi52

*Dutch debate dropping 'corona pass' to indoor venues for the unvaccinated*

The Dutch parliament is debating a government proposal to scrap the “corona pass” for people not vaccinated against Covid-19, with proponents citing record-high infection rates and opponents saying the move would be discriminatory, reports _Reuters_.

The pass, which grants access to indoor public venues, is now available to people who have been vaccinated, have recovered from Covid-19 or have tested negative for the virus. Under the current government proposal, the last option would be dropped.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sweden to introduce Covid vaccination pass on Dec 1*

Sweden will introduce a Covid-19 vaccination pass on December 1 for public indoor events of more than 100 people, as cases rise in much of Europe, the government has said, according to _AFP_.

The vaccination pass will be required for those over the age of either 16 or 18 — the government has yet to decide — at events like concerts, theatres and sporting events, but not at restaurants and bars. Organisers who do not require the pass will be subjected to other strict restrictions on crowd numbers and social distancing.


----------



## ghazi52

*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 5,113,287 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1100 GMT on Wednesday.*

At least 254,298,140 cases of coronavirus have been registered. The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country. They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Tuesday, 9,079 new deaths and 728,779 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on the latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were the United States with 2,475, followed by Russia with 1,247 and Ukraine with 769.

The US is the worst-affected country with 765,913 deaths from 47,311,015 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 611,478 deaths from 21,965,684 cases, India with 464,153 deaths from 34,466,598 cases, Mexico with 291,241 deaths from 3,847,243 cases, and Russia with 259,084 deaths from 9,182,538 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 609 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bulgaria with 382, Bosnia-Herzegovina with 369, Montenegro with 353, Republic of North Macedonia with 353, Hungary with 335 and Czech Republic with 295.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,531,443 deaths from 46,329,200 cases, Europe 1,465,142 deaths from 79,300,508 infections, and Asia 885,308 deaths from 56,597,605 cases.

The United States and Canada has reported 795,299 deaths from 49,064,643 cases, Africa 220,949 deaths from 8,568,662 cases, the Middle East 212,083 deaths from 14,151,528 cases, and Oceania 3,063 deaths from 285,994 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

WASHINGTON, Nov 17 (Reuters) - The United States plans to invest billions of dollars in expanding COVID-19 vaccine manufacturing capacity and make available an additional one billion doses per year, White House COVID-19 coordinator Jeff Zients said on Wednesday.

Reporting by Jeff Mason and Alexandra Alper, Additional reporting by Doina Chiacu and Ahmed Aboulenein; Editing by Chizu Nomiyama, Bernadette Baum and David Gregorio


----------



## ghazi52

*(CNN).........You may need up to three Covid-19 vaccine doses to be considered fully vaccinated.*

Waning vaccine immunity and rising infections due to the Delta variant has prompted wealthy nations to reconsider the definition of "fully vaccinated" -- which usually means two Covid-19 jabs.

UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson admitted as much on Monday, saying boosters were vital to prevent pandemic restrictions from being reintroduced. "It's very clear that getting three jabs -- getting your booster -- will become an important fact and it will make life easier for you in all sorts of ways," he told a press conference.

Other European nations are moving towards mandates on booster jabs. By December 15, anyone over the age of 65 will need a third dose to revalidate their vaccination pass in France, President Emmanuel Macron announced last week. In Austria, full vaccination status expires after nine months of the second dose, which in effect enforces booster doses. In Israel, unless you received your second dose of the Covid-19 vaccine within the last six months, you now need a third dose to become eligible for a green pass, which allows entry to gyms, restaurants and other venues.

Global health experts fear reliance on boosters is affecting the supply of initial doses in low-income nations, where just 4.6% have received an injection. World Health Organization (WHO) chief Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said it was "a scandal" that six times more booster shots are being administered around the world daily than primary doses in low-income countries.

"It makes no sense to give boosters to healthy adults, or to vaccinate children, when health workers, older people and other high-risk groups around the world are still waiting for their first dose," he warned last Friday.

The supply of vaccines is being prioritized for rich nations, which have pushed themselves to the front of the queue by paying drug companies higher prices, Anna Marriott, health policy adviser for Oxfam, told a UK parliamentary group on coronavirus on Tuesday. "If we look at low-income countries as a whole, less than 1% of the total vaccine supply has been delivered to those poorest countries, many of which are in Africa," she added.

It's also a gamble for rich nations to rely on vaccinations in a pandemic, Dr. David Nabarro, WHO's special envoy on Covid-19, told UK lawmakers. "It has never been done before and it would really be an inappropriate public health strategy to do so," he said. With so much yet to be learned about the virus, using vaccines as the main weapon against Covid-19 could lead to new variants, Nabarro warned.

What needs to be done is a "combination approach" of masks and other health interventions, "which is to do everything possible to empower people to avoid being infected by the pathogen," he said.


YOU ASKED. WE ANSWERED.

Q: When will the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine booster be available for all adults in the US?

A: On Tuesday, the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) confirmed its vaccine advisers will not be convened to consider the requested amendment to the booster's emergency use authorization -- which means the decision could come any time. 
"While the FDA cannot predict how long its evaluation of the data and information will take, the agency will review the request as expeditiously as possible," FDA spokesperson Alison Hunt told CNN. 

The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's (CDC) Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices will meet Friday to discuss expanding booster eligibility for Pfizer's Covid-19 vaccine, a CDC spokesperson told CNN Tuesday. CDC's vaccine advisers typically meet only once a vaccine has received authorization from the FDA.


----------



## ghazi52

*Berlin (CNN).*..... Germany reported its highest single day surge of Covid-19 infections as Chancellor Angela Merkel said the "dramatic" situation was the result of the fourth wave "hitting our country with full force."

The Robert Koch Institute (RKI), Germany's disease and control center, has reported 65,371 new cases within the last 24 hours -- it is an increase of 12,545 new infections compared to the previous 24-hour period.

But these figures are likely to be under reported, and true scale of infections could be "twice or three times as many," RKI chief Lothar Wieler told an online discussion with Saxony's state premier Michael Kretschmer on Wednesday evening.

The country reported 264 Covid-19 related deaths from Wednesday to Thursday, pushing the total number of deaths since the pandemic began to 98,000 people in Germany, according to RKI data.

Germany's seven-day incidence rate also hit record levels of 336.9 cases per 100,000 people, up from 249.1 cases reported a week ago, RKI reported.





The definition of 'fully vaccinated' is changing
Germany has one of the lowest vaccination rates in western Europe, with just over 67% of the population fully vaccinated. Around 33% have no protection against the virus, according to the RKI.

This is one of the reasons why infections have soared to record levels, say experts, aided by waning immunity of the Covid-19 vaccines and the more infectious Delta variant.

"As the vaccination campaign started in Germany at the beginning of this year, we now see some age groups and some people lose their immunity against Covid-19 quickly,'' Tobias Kurth, a professor of public health and epidemiology at the Charité university hospital in Berlin, told CNN.

''The current pandemic situation in Germany is dramatic, I can't say it any other way," outgoing Chancellor Merkel told mayors from across Germany on Wednesday.

Hospitalizations and deaths remain at a much lower level than in previous peaks, but there is growing concern about gaps in the country's vaccination coverage as it moves into the winter months.

''It would be a disaster to act only when the intensive care units are full, because then it would be too late,'' she added.


*'Lockdown for the unvaccinated'*

The situation means Germany is on track to become the next country to impose stricter rules on those who haven't been fully inoculated. Three parties making up the country's prospective new coalition government approved a draft law on Thursday that would see stricter rules come into effect.

The measures -- which will be debated in the upper house of parliament on Friday -- would require Germans to wear face masks and provide proof of vaccination, a certificate of recovery, or a negative Covid-19 test in order to ride a bus or board a train, in an expansion of the country's "3G" system that required a negative Covid-19 test to enter certain venues and settings. Free Covid-19 tests would be reintroduced as well as permission to work from home whenever possible.

The new legislation is designed to provide a nationwide framework in which the country's regions can choose from a toolbox of other measures, depending on the severity of the outbreak. To that end, regions have room to tighten curbs in Covid-19 hotspots as needed.

Green Party co-leader Robert Habeck told public broadcaster ARD on Sunday that the rules in effect amount to a "lockdown for the unvaccinated."

Merkel will also debate the implementation of stricter Covid-19 curbs with Germany's leaders of the 16 federal states.

A country-wide lockdown might be the only option at this stage in Germany's fourth wave, Kurth told CNN, as "we simply have too many Covid-19 infections every day."


"Even if people are vaccinated, they can transmit the virus to others and we will continue to see a surge in cases. Unfortunately, we may need to think about going a step further and put in curbs for potentially the entire population,'' he added.

Berlin has already imposed restrictions on unvaccinated people, where as of Monday proof of full vaccination or recovery from Covid-19 in the past six months is required for entry to bars, restaurants, cinemas and other entertainment venues.

But the current wave of infections is mainly affecting the southern and eastern parts of the nation, where vaccine uptake is lower.








People wait to be vaccinated at a vaccination center in Berlin on November 3.

The pace of vaccinations have been picking up as officials call on the public to get immunized. "For the first time since August, over 500,000 citizens in Germany were vaccinated in one day yesterday," Germany's acting Health Minister Jens Spahn tweeted Thursday.

He said this included 381,560 booster vaccinations, "which are so important to break this 4th wave."

Germany's vaccine advisory committee recommended boosters for everyone over the age of 18 on Thursday as it attempts to address waning immunity from a two-dose regimen.
Despite the widescale availability of vaccines this winter compared to the last, Europe's Delta-variant fueled fourth wave has made it the only region last week to see an increase in Covid-19 related deaths, the World Health Organization said Tuesday.


If the measures proposed by the coalition are agreed, they would move Germany closer in line with its southern neighbor Austria, where a lockdown specifically targeted at unvaccinated people came into force Monday. It bans unvaccinated people -- more than a third of the country's population -- from leaving their homes except for a few specific reasons.






People gather at the annual Christmas market during the first day of a nationwide lockdown for the uninoculated on November 15.

On Thursday, it was announced that the lockdown would be extended to the entire population living in the provinces of Salzburg and Upper Austria as ''new coronavirus infections continue to rise sharply," Salzburg's local government wrote on its website.

Austria, where vaccine uptake is lower than Germany, is suffering an intense wave of infections and reported a record 15,145 new daily on Thursday.

The country's seven-day incidence rate also hit a record of 989 cases per 100,000 people.

By contrast, Spain and Portugal have avoided the brunt of the winter wave after posting the highest vaccination rates in Europe.
France, which has almost 75% of its total population vaccinated, is weathering the new infection spike better than its neighbors.

Nearly 5 million French have received their Covid booster vaccine shot, French government spokesperson Gabriel Attal said in an interview with French media LCI on Thursday.

"This is a lot. It puts us above most of our European neighbors, but it's still too little," Attal said. "We must continue."


----------



## ghazi52

*Pfizer signs $5.3 billion US deal to supply COVID-19 antiviral pills*

Reuters
18 Nov 2021








*Pfizer Inc said on Thursday it had signed a $5.29 billion deal with the US government to deliver 10 million courses of its experimental COVID-19 antiviral drug, as the country rushes to secure promising oral treatments for the disease.*

The deal is roughly twice the size of the contract the US government has with Merck & Co Inc, although the price for the Pfizer pill is lower at roughly $530 per course compared with about $700 for Merck's.

Pfizer applied for emergency authorization of the drug, branded as Paxlovid, this week after reporting data showing that it was 89% effective at preventing hospitalization or death in at-risk people.

The drugmaker said it would begin deliveries of the treatment as soon as this year if it is authorized by the US Food and Drug Administration.

"This agreement would help ensure millions of doses of this drug would be available to the American people if it is authorized," said Xavier Becerra, secretary of the United States Department of Health and Human Services.

While vaccinations against COVID-19 are a priority, having pills that can keep people out of the hospital "could be a lifesaver", Becerra said.

Pfizer has said it expects to manufacture 180,000 treatment courses by the end of next month and at least 50 million courses by the end of 2022.

Countries have scrambled to secure doses of the Pfizer and Merck oral drugs, based on promising data reported by both companies.

The US government has so far secured 3.1 million courses of Merck's COVID-19 pill for $2.2 billion, with the right to buy 2 million more courses in the future.

Shares of Pfizer rose marginally to $51.18 premarket.


----------



## ghazi52

Nov 18, 00:13

*Spanish region brings back Covid restrictions as cases soar*

The Basque Country reintroduced fresh restrictions to limit the spread of the coronavirus on Wednesday, making it the first Spanish region to add new measures in months.

Although Spain still has one of the lowest Covid-19 infection rates in Europe, the number of cases has been creeping up in recent weeks.

In the Basque Country and Navarra, which both border France, over the last two weeks infection rates more than doubled the national average of 88 cases per 100,000.

https://www.facebook.com/sharer.php...#pakistans-covid-positivity-rate-rises-to-111
https://twitter.com/share?url=https...#pakistans-covid-positivity-rate-rises-to-111
https://defence.pk/pdf/fb-messenger...ivity-rate-rises-to-111app_id=278477199157577


----------



## ghazi52

*EU commissioner slams Bulgaria's low vaccination rate*

The European Union's (EU's) Internal Market Commissioner Thierry Breton has warned that Bulgaria's extremely low coronavirus vaccination rate is “a big risk” not just for the country but for the entire bloc, reports _AFP_.

With just 26 per cent of its 6.9 million people fully vaccinated, Bulgaria has the lowest rate in the EU compared to an EU average of 68pc, an _AFP_ count from official sources shows.

“This is a big risk, of course, for Bulgaria but also for anybody else,” Breton told a press briefing.


> “If we do not do anything, we may have a Bulgarian variant because too many people have not been vaccinated and that could generate a new generation of variant, which will be very bad news for Bulgaria and for all of us,” Breton said.


----------



## ghazi52

*Police in Spain search for isolation-skipping Dutch tourists*

Authorities in southwestern Spain have issued an international health alert to locate a group of Dutch tourists who left a hotel where they were meant to isolate for 10 days after testing positive for coronavirus, reports _AP_.
Charo Espino, a spokesperson for the health department in the Extremadura region, said that seven of nine of the tourists from the Netherlands who had tested positive for Covid-19 had simply disappeared.

The central government's representative in the region, Yolanda Garca Seco, told local media that police were searching for the tourists and that airports were also on full alert in case they try to leave the country.

The group was traveling through Extremadura on Tuesday when some of them felt sick and stopped in Navas del Modroo, a town halfway between the regional capital, Cceres, and the border with Portugal, for a test that confirmed their contagion, local councillor Denis Talavera told _Extremadura TV_.


----------



## ghazi52

*Ski resorts in northern Italy reopen amid Covid-19 worries*

Ski resorts in northern Italy are reopening for the winter season after prolonged shutdowns due to the Covid-19 pandemic, although a recent rise in infections is spreading worries over possible new restrictions, reports _Reuters_.

Fabio Sacco, the president of the Skirama consortium that brings together several resorts in the Trentino-Alto Adige region, said he had been waiting to restart since March last year, when Italy imposed a lockdown.
"It is really an exciting moment," he told _Reuters_.







People ski as resorts reopen for winter despite the fear over a rise in Covid-19 infections in Madonna di Campiglio, northern Italy. — Reuters


----------



## ghazi52

*Hong Kong authorises Sinovac vaccine for children aged 3-17*

Hong Kong has approved lowering the age limit for the Covid-19 vaccine from China's Sinovac Biotech to three years old, down from 18 years of age, as it pursues a broader campaign to incentivise its 7.5 million residents to get vaccinated, reports _Reuters_.

"Adolescents aged 12 to 17 will be accorded priority to receive the CoronaVac vaccine, with a view to extending to children of a younger age group at a later stage," Hong Kong's Secretary for Food and Health (SFH) Sophia Chan said in a statement.

According to the statement, the SFH considered that the benefits of approving the extension of the age eligibility to cover those aged three to 17 "outweigh the risks".


----------



## ghazi52

*NZ to end tough Covid curbs, adopt new virus-fighting system*

New Zealand will adopt a new system of living with the coronavirus virus from December 3, which will end tough restrictions and allow businesses to operate in its biggest city, Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern said on Monday, _Reuters reported_.

New Zealand remained largely Covid-19 free until August but has been unable to beat an outbreak of the highly infectious Delta variant, forcing Ardern to abandon an elimination strategy and switch to treating the virus as endemic.

Its biggest city Auckland has been in lockdown for over 90 days, although some measures were eased recently.

"The hard truth is that Delta is here and not going away, but New Zealand is well set to tackle it because of our high vaccination rates and our latest safety measures including the traffic light system and Vaccine Pass," Ardern said in a statement.


----------



## ghazi52

*US administers 449.5 million doses of Covid vaccines: CDC*

The United States had administered 449,955,588 doses of Covid-19 vaccines in the country as of Saturday morning and distributed 567,081,775 doses, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said.

Those figures are up from the 448,155,906 vaccine doses the CDC said had been administered as of November 19 out of 562,868,095 doses delivered.

The agency said 229,837,421 people had received at least one dose while 196,128,496 people had been fully vaccinated as of Saturday.


----------



## ghazi52

*China reports 17 new coronavirus cases for Nov 20 vs 23 day earlier*

According to _Reuters_, China reported 17 new confirmed coronavirus cases for Nov. 20, down from 23 a day earlier, its health authority said on Sunday.

Of the new infections, four were locally transmitted cases, according to a statement by the National Health Commission, up from three a day earlier.

There were no new deaths, leaving the death toll at 4,636.


----------



## ghazi52

*EU to issue decision on Merck's Covid pill 'within weeks'*

The European Union's drug regulator has said that it has started reviewing US drugmaker Merck & Co Inc's experimental Covid-19 antiviral pill for adults following an application and could issue an opinion “within weeks,” reports _Reuters_.

The European Medicines Agency has already evaluated a substantial portion of the data during a rolling review that began in October.

Merck's pill Lagevrio has shown it can halve the chances of dying or being hospitalised for those most at risk of developing severe Covid-19 when given early in the illness.


----------



## ghazi52

Updated Nov 25, 

*Italy tightens screws on unvaccinated, extends shot mandate*

Italy on Wednesday tightened the screws on people unwilling to take an anti-Covid vaccine, sharply restricting access to an array of services and making vaccines mandatory for a wider group of public sector workers.

Italy acted as much of Europe is increasing restrictions to try to grapple with a new wave of the pandemic.

Under the Italian measures, which will come into force from Dec. 6, unvaccinated people will not be able to enter venues such as cinemas, restaurants and sports events, Prime Minister Mario Draghi's government said in a statement.


----------



## ghazi52

*BUDAPEST: Hungary reported a record 12,637 new daily COVID-19 cases, bringing the total to 1.045 million with 33,519 deaths, a government tally showed on Wednesday.*

Hungary, a country of 10 million whose vaccination rate lags the European Union average, imposed new curbs last Thursday, a day before a full lockdown was announced in neighbouring Austria, which also has a relatively low vaccine uptake.

Prime Minister Viktor Orban's government, which opposes further lockdowns for fear of stifling the economy, launched a vaccination campaign this week, offering jabs without prior registration amid a surge in new infections.

Wednesday's data showed 5.81 million people, or just under 60% of the population, have been fully vaccinated, while 2.04 million have received booster shots.

Hungary has made boosters mandatory for healthcare workers and mask wearing has again been required in most indoor places since Saturday. The changes fall short of the strict measures urged by Hungarian doctors.

Orban's government has also allowed companies to make COVID-19 shots mandatory for their workers.

Drug maker Richter and oil and gas group MOL have already said they will do so.

The idea of mandatory vaccinations has however raised concerns among Hungarians, with some expressing reservations despite already being vaccinated.

"Making the vaccine obligatory is a difficult thing as it could limit people severely, including earning a living, so I think such a decision should be made very carefully," said Zsuzsanna Koszoru as she lined up for a booster jab.


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus toll at 1100 GMT Wednesday*

AFP
24 Nov 2021









*PARIS: The novel coronavirus has killed at least 5,165,289 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1100 GMT on Wednesday.*

At least 258,299,880 cases of coronavirus have been registered.

The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country. They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.
On Tuesday, 8,499 new deaths and 763,521 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were Russia with 1,240, followed by the United States with 1,183 and Ukraine with 595.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 773,857 deaths from 47,982,843 cases.

After the United States, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 613,066 deaths from 22,030,182 cases, India with 466,584 deaths from 34,535,763 cases, Mexico with 292,850 deaths from 3,867,976 cases, and Russia with 267,819 deaths from 9,434,393 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 609 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bulgaria with 396, Bosnia with 376, Montenegro with 360, North Macedonia with 358, Hungary with 345 and the Czech Republic with 303.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,536,155 deaths from 46,506,386 cases, Europe 1,495,319 deaths from 81,955,159 infections, and Asia 891,837 deaths from 56,932,896 cases.

The United States and Canada have reported 803,394 deaths from 49,754,305 cases, Africa 221,868 deaths from 8,610,351 cases, the Middle East 213,466 deaths from 14,241,215 cases, and Oceania 3,250 deaths from 299,572 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

*The novel coronavirus has killed at least 5,193,392 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1100 GMT on Sunday.*

At least 260,448,580 cases of coronavirus have been registered. The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country.

They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Saturday, 6,192 new deaths and 482,861 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were Russia with 1,224 new deaths, followed by India with 621 and Ukraine with 400.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 776,537 deaths from 48,202,506 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 614,186 deaths from 22,076,863 cases, India with 468,554 deaths from 34,572,523 cases, Mexico with 293,859 deaths from 3,882,792 cases, and Russia with 272,755 deaths from 9,570,373 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 610 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bulgaria with 403, Bosnia-Herzegovina with 380, Montenegro with 363, Republic of North Macedonia with 361, Hungary with 351 and Czech Republic with 307.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall has 1,539,386 deaths from 46,625,559 cases, Europe 1,511,949 deaths from 83,496,736 infections, and Asia 895,994 deaths from 57,122,769 cases.

The United States and Canada has reported 806,165 deaths from 49,986,856 cases, Africa 222,486 deaths from 8,633,429 cases, Middle East 214,141 deaths from 14,278,152 cases, and Oceania 3,271 deaths from 305,082 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## ghazi52

*Thousands protest Czech Covid-19 measures as hospitals fill*

Several thousand people protested in Prague against anti-coronavirus restrictions on Sunday as many Czech hospitals halted non-urgent procedures in the face of one of the world's fastest rates of new infections, _Reuters_ reports.

Gathered in a park overlooking the Czech capital's centre, protesters waved national flags and carried signs with slogans such as: “Get vaccinated? Over your dead bodies”.

The outgoing government toughened measures on Thursday, including a ban on Christmas markets, which was one of the main themes at Sunday's rally.



> “I am here to fight for freedom. I am here because I don't agree with what is happening today,” Jiri Hulec told _Reuters_.


Czech hospitals, including the largest one, Prague's Motol, have ceased planned operations and limited other care in the past days as the number of patients with Covid-19 has doubled to around 6,000 over the past three weeks.


----------



## Hack-Hook

ghazi52 said:


> *Thousands protest Czech Covid-19 measures as hospitals fill*
> 
> Several thousand people protested in Prague against anti-coronavirus restrictions on Sunday as many Czech hospitals halted non-urgent procedures in the face of one of the world's fastest rates of new infections, _Reuters_ reports.
> 
> Gathered in a park overlooking the Czech capital's centre, protesters waved national flags and carried signs with slogans such as: “Get vaccinated? Over your dead bodies”.
> 
> The outgoing government toughened measures on Thursday, including a ban on Christmas markets, which was one of the main themes at Sunday's rally.
> 
> 
> 
> Czech hospitals, including the largest one, Prague's Motol, have ceased planned operations and limited other care in the past days as the number of patients with Covid-19 has doubled to around 6,000 over the past three weeks.


If the government had some backbone they would arrested all participant and then vaccinated them


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465348100499939342

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The novel coronavirus has killed at least 5,206,370 people since the outbreak emerged in China in December 2019, according to a tally from official sources compiled by AFP at 1100 GMT on Tuesday.*

At least 261,498,300 cases of coronavirus have been registered.

The vast majority have recovered, though some have continued to experience symptoms weeks or even months later.

The figures are based on daily reports provided by health authorities in each country.

They exclude revisions made by other statistical organisations, which show that the number of deaths is much higher.

The World Health Organization estimates that the pandemic's overall toll could be two to three times higher than official records, due to the excess mortality that is directly and indirectly linked to Covid-19.

A large number of the less severe or asymptomatic cases also remain undetected, despite intensified testing in many countries.

On Monday, 6,566 new deaths and 579,509 new cases were recorded worldwide.

Based on latest reports, the countries with the most new deaths were United States with 1,620 new deaths, followed by Russia with 1,229 and Ukraine with 561.

The United States is the worst-affected country with 778,601 deaths from 48,438,037 cases.

After the US, the hardest-hit countries are Brazil with 614,376 deaths from 22,084,749 cases, India with 468,980 deaths from 34,587,822 cases, Mexico with 293,950 deaths from 3,884,566 cases, and Russia with 275,193 deaths from 9,636,881 cases.

The country with the highest number of deaths compared to its population is Peru with 610 fatalities per 100,000 inhabitants, followed by Bulgaria with 408, Bosnia-Herzegovina with 383, Montenegro with 366, Republic of North Macedonia with 363, Hungary with 357 and Czech Republic with 309.

Latin America and the Caribbean overall have 1,540,093 deaths from 46,657,249 cases, Europe 1,520,177 deaths from 84,163,926 infections, and Asia 897,402 deaths from 57,197,771 cases.

The United States and Canada have reported 808,239 deaths from 50,225,886 cases, Africa 222,714 deaths from 8,644,253 cases, Middle East 214,464 deaths from 14,301,360 cases, and Oceania 3,281 deaths from 307,855 cases.

As a result of corrections by national authorities or late publication of data, the figures updated over the past 24 hours may not correspond exactly to the previous day's tallies.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463856209623142401


----------



## ghazi52

*Air travellers to the United States will face tougher COVID-19 testing rules to try to slow the spread of the Omicron variant and other countries tightened border controls as a European leader urged all concerned to “prepare for the worst”.*

A World Health Organization official said 24 countries may have reported cases of the variant so far but that some of the early indications were that most cases were mild, with none severe. Travel bans had consequences, he said, but there would be more mutations without other measures to contain its spread.

Staving off Omicron while scientists establish how easily it can spread and whether it can evade vaccine protection is a “race against time” the president of the European Union’s executive Commission said, emphasising the role of vaccines.

“Prepare for the worst, hope for the best,” Ursula von der Leyen told a news conference, adding that according to scientists, full vaccination and a booster shot provide the strongest possible protection.

Ghana, Nigeria, Norway, Saudia Arabia and South Korea were among the latest countries to report cases of the variant. Britain reported 22 cases so far, a number it said would certainly go up.

Australia said at least two people visited several places in Sydney while likely infectious and Denmark said an infected person had taken part in a large concert.

Japan, which had already barred all new foreign entrants, reported its second case of the new variant and said it would expand travel restrictions. Such curbs have become more tangled as they have spread.

Hong Kong added Japan, Portugal and Sweden to its travel restrictions while Uzbekistan said it would suspend flights with Hong Kong as well as South Africa. Malaysia temporarily barred travellers from eight African countries and said Britain and the Netherlands could join the list.

The World Health Organization (WHO) said “blanket travel bans will not prevent the international spread and they place a heavy burden on lives and livelihoods”, while advising those unwell, at risk or 60 years and over and unvaccinated to postpone travel.

Global shares came off lows plumbed on Tuesday after remarks by the CEO of Moderna raised questions about the efficacy of COVID-19 vaccines against Omicron.

Health officials have since offered reassurances and said it is very likely vaccines will still prevent people getting seriously ill.

European Medicines Agency Executive Director Emer Cooke said laboratory analyses should indicate over the next couple of weeks whether the blood of vaccinated people has sufficient antibodies to neutralise the new variant.

BioNTech’s CEO said the vaccine it makes in a partnership with Pfizer was likely to offer strong protection against severe disease from Omicron. The European Union brought forward the start of its vaccine rollout for five-to-11-year-old children by a week to Dec 13.

Britain and the United States have both expanded their booster programmes in response to the new variant, which has highlighted the disparity between massive vaccination pushes in rich nations and sparse inoculation in the developing world.

Some 56 countries were reportedly implementing travel measures to guard against Omicron as of Nov. 28, the WHO said. WHO head Tedros Adhanom Ghebre-yesus said he was concerned that several member states were “introducing blunt, blanket measures”, which “will only worsen inequities”.

GLOBAL SPREAD

South Africa first reported the variant a week ago, but data from elsewhere already shows it was circulating before then although Nigeria said a case from October it had initially reported as Omicron had in fact been the Delta variant.

In Germany, which is battling a surge in COVID-19 infections and deaths, officials said four fully vaccinated people had tested positive for Omicron in the south but had moderate symptoms.

The United States is moving to require all air travellers entering the country to show a negative COVID-19 test performed within one day of departure, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said on Tuesday.

The new one-day testing requirement would apply to U.S. citizens as well as foreign nationals.

The CDC lists about 80 foreign destinations as having “Level Four”, its highest level of COVID-19 transmission, and discourages Americans from travelling to those destinations.

In Asia, Japan said it would expand its entry ban to foreigners with resident status from 10 African countries.

Global airlines are preparing for more volatility.

Japanese airlines ANA and JAL said they were suspending new reservations for international flights to the country until the end of December.

“It feels a little bit like we are back to where we were a year ago and that’s not a great prospect for the industry and beyond,” Deidre Fulton, a partner at consultancy MIDAS Aviation, said at an industry webinar.


----------



## ghazi52

*Omicron 'ultimate evidence' of danger from vaccine inequity: Red Cross*

The emergence of the Omicron variant of the coronavirus is the “ultimate evidence” of the danger of unequal vaccination rates around the world, the head of the Red Cross said.

“The scientific community has warned the international community on several occasions about the risks of very new variants in places where there is a very low rate of vaccinations,” Francesco Rocca, the president of the International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies, told _AFP_ in an interview in Moscow.

About 65 per cent of people in high-income countries have had at least one dose of vaccine against the coronavirus, but just over seven per cent in low-income countries, UN numbers show.


----------



## ghazi52

*Study finds mRNA vaccines provide biggest booster impact*

COVID-19 vaccines made by Pfizer and Moderna that use mRNA technology provide the biggest boost to antibody levels when given 10-12 weeks after the second dose, a new British study has found.

The “COV-Boost” study was cited by British officials when they announced that Pfizer and Moderna were preferred for use in the country’s booster campaign, but the data has only been made publicly available now.

*England’s COVID-19 prevalence rises*

The prevalence of COVID-19 infections in England rose to around 1 in 60 people in the week ending Nov. 27, Britain’s Office for National Statistics said on Friday, led higher by the dominant Delta variant rather than Omicron.

The prevalence was up from 1 in 65 reported the previous week, the ONS said, adding that 99% of all infections which were sequenced were genetically compatible with the Delta variant.

*South Korea widens vaccine pass requirement*

South Korea announced on Friday that people visiting restaurants and cinemas and other public spaces will have to show vaccine passes, amid a surge in COVID-19 infections.

The government also re-imposed limits on private gatherings, which had been recently relaxed, as the country posted record numbers of new cases this week.


----------



## ghazi52

*Australia regulator approves Pfizer vaccine for children 5-11*

Reuters
05 Dec 2021








*MELBOURNE: Australia's medicine regulator on Sunday provisionally approved the Pfizer Inc coronavirus vaccine for children between the ages of 5 and 11, with the health minister saying the rollout could begin from Jan. 10.*

The Therapeutics Goods Administration "have made a careful, thorough assessment, determined that it is safe and effective and that it is in the interests of children and Australians for children 5 to 11 to be vaccinated," said Health Minister Greg Hunt.

After initial delays with its general COVID-19 inoculation programme, Australia has swiftly become one of the world's most-vaccinated countries, with nearly 88% of Australians over the age of 16 having received two doses.
The high vaccination has helped slow the spread of the virus and promote a speedy economic recovery, with the government planning to raise its 2022 growth forecast within weeks.

The efficacy of vaccines against the new Omicron variant, which is spreading in Australia, remains unknown.

The most populous state, New South Wales, reported two more Omicron cases on Sunday, bringing the total to 15 cases, and the Australian Capital Territory confirmed its second.

Parliament House was closed over the weekend to the public until further notice after a staffer to a member of parliament tested positive to COVID-19 after the legislature's final sitting week of the year on Friday.

The variant of that infection case has not been disclosed, but health authorities said the staff was fully vaccinated.

While nationwide vaccinations are voluntary, states and territories have mandated shots for many occupations, and some require full vaccination to access most hospitality services and non-essential retail.

Australia's overall childhood immunisation coverage is also one of the highest in the world, with 95% of 5-year-olds inoculated with vaccines recommended for their age, health data showed.
The Pfizer vaccine for those children still needs the approval of the Australian Technical Advisory Group on Immunisation. Once approved, it will be available to about 2.3 million children in the 5-to-11 age group.

Despite battling many outbreaks this year, leading to months of lockdown in Sydney and Melbourne - Australia's largest cities - the country has had only about 834 confirmed COVID-19 cases and 7.9 deaths per 100,000 people, according to the World Health Organisation, a fraction of the toll in many other developed nations.

Australia has had just under 217,000 cases in total and 2,042 deaths.


----------



## ghazi52

*India reports highest Covid fatalities since July as states update tallies*

India on Sunday reported its highest single-day Covid-19 deaths since July after two states revised their death tolls.

The eastern state of Bihar added 2,426 unrecorded deaths while the southern state of Kerala added 263 deaths to their tallies on Sunday, a federal health ministry spokesperson told Reuters.

The revised figures took single-day deaths to 2,796, the highest since July 21, according to a Reuters tally.


----------



## ghazi52

*France registers surge in Covid-19 hospitalisations*

France on Tuesday registered a surge in Covid-19 hospitalisations as a rise in new infections in mid-November led to an increase in patient numbers.

The health ministry reported that the number of Covid-19 patients in French hospitals rose by 618 to 12,714, the second-highest net one-day increase this year behind the net increase of 732 on April 6, when the patient tally was above 30,600.

Due to one of Europe's highest vaccination rates, a rise in new cases now has less impact on hospital numbers than in the spring, _Reuters_ reports.

France also reported that the number of Covid-19 patients in intensive care units rose by 160 to 2,351, the second-highest increase this year. On April 6, ICU numbers rose by 193 to 5,626.


----------



## ghazi52

*US administers 468.5 m doses of Covid vaccines: CDC*

The United States had administered 468,516,782 doses of Covid-19 vaccines in the country as of Saturday morning and distributed 581,107,805 doses, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said.

Those figures are up from the 466,348,132 vaccine doses the CDC said had gone into arms by Dec. 3 out of 580,893,145 doses delivered.

The agency said 235,297,964 people had received at least one dose, while 198,592,167 people had been fully vaccinated as of 6:00 am on Saturday.


----------



## ghazi52

*South Africa approves Pfizer vaccine booster amid Covid wave*

South Africa's regulatory authority has approved the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine as a booster shot, opening the way for third doses to be administered to battle the current surge driven by the Omicron variant, reports _AP_.

South Africa's new Covid-19 cases continue to rise. In the last 24 hours, South Africa recorded 22,391 new cases, up from about 200 per day in early November. More than 90 per cent of the new cases are Omicron, according to genetic sequencing surveys.

The South African Health Products Regulatory Authority approved the Pfizer vaccine as a booster shot for people 18 years and older, six months after they received their second dose.

The regulatory body also approved a third dose for people aged 12 years and older who were severely immunocompromised, which may be taken 28 days after their second dose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Armenia will allow employers to fire unvaccinated workers*

Armenia's parliament has approved a law that will allow employers to fire workers who refuse to provide proof of vaccination against Covid-19 or a negative test result, reports _AP_.

The new rule follows an August order by the ministry of health which required Armenian citizens to provide their employers with proof of vaccination or a negative polymerase chain reaction test every two weeks or face a fine.

If the employee is not providing a vaccination certificate, or a negative Covid-19 test, the employer is given the right to turn the employee away from the workplace, suspend their pay and fire the employee, if they are off for 10 working days because of that, Deputy Minister of Labor and Social Affairs Ruben Sargsyan said on Friday.

The new vaccination requirement will not apply to the country's president, prime minister, members of parliament or the National Assembly, the ombudsman, judges of the Constitutional Court and a number of other officials, Sargsyan said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*France approves antibody therapy for high-risk Covid cases*

French health authorities have approved the use of an anti-body treatment made by AstraZeneca for high-risk people who show resistance to vaccines against coronavirus, reports _AFP_.

The independent public health body, HAS, announced “a green light for the preventive use of Evusheld ... for patients with a very high-risk of contracting a severe form of Covid-19”.

Evusheld, developed by the British-Swedish pharma company, this week received emergency use authorisation in the US for adults and children aged 12 and above.

The French approval is for adults only.


----------



## ghazi52

*UK scientists urge more restrictions to fight Omicron surge*

British scientists say the government may need to introduce tougher restrictions to slow the growth of the Omicron variant and prevent a new surge in Covid-19 hospitalisations and deaths, _AP_ reports.

UK health officials say Omicron is spreading much more quickly than the Delta strain and is likely to replace it and become the dominant variant in Britain within days. The UK has recorded 58,194 coronavirus cases in the last 24 hours, the highest number since January, though what portion were the Omicron variant is unclear.

Concerns about the new variant led Prime Minister Boris Johnson’s Conservative government to reintroduce restrictions that were lifted almost six months ago. Masks must be worn in most indoor settings, vaccine certificates must be shown to enter nightclubs and people are being urged to work from home if possible.

Many scientists say that’s unlikely to be enough.


----------



## ghazi52

*US crosses 50m Covid-19 cases as Delta dominates amid Omicron emergence*

The United States crossed 50 million coronavirus cases on Sunday, according to _Reuters_ tally, as the Delta variant continues to threaten Americans and the newly discovered Omicron variant spreads.

After about two months of declining infections, the United States has reported daily increases for the past two weeks, driven by the more easily transmitted Delta variant.

The number of hospitalized Covid patients is rising as well, up 20 per cent since the Thanksgiving holiday at the end of November.


----------



## ghazi52

*Omicron could trigger 'Inequity 2.0', says vaccine alliance chief*

The head of vaccine alliance Gavi, which is leading an UN-backed push to get Covid-19 vaccines to developing countries, said that he's seen early signs that rich countries are beginning to withhold donations out of fears about the omicron coronavirus variant warning any new hoarding could lead to Inequity 2.0, _AP_ reports.

Gavi chief executive Dr Seth Berkley took stock of the nearly two-year fight against the pandemic as the alliance released the latest update to its supply forecast for Covid-19 vaccines that it has repeatedly downscaled, largely because of export bans and vaccine hoarding by some producer countries that critics say it should have foreseen.

With the omicron variant, what we've seen is panic in many countries that has led to acceleration of boosters both to the numbers of people getting them, but also the timeline for getting them, Berkley told _The Associated Press_ in an interview.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sinopharm Covid-19 booster weaker against Omicron: *


A Covid-19 booster shot produced by China's Sinopharm had "significantly lower" neutralising activity against the Omicron variant, Chinese researchers said in a paper, although they added the vaccine's efficacy against Omicron remained unclear

The study — conducted by researchers from Shanghai Jiao Tong University and a Shanghai-based lab specialising in respiratory infectious diseases — compared the activity of Sinopharm's booster vaccine against an older coronavirus strain from Wuhan.

The neutralising antibody activity of a Sinopharm BBIBP-CorV booster against Omicron showed a 20.1-fold reduction, compared with its activity against a Wuhan strain, according to the paper.


----------



## ghazi52

*UK approves Covid jab for under 12s as govt shortens self-isolation*

British regulators approved a new formulation of Pfizer's Covid-19 vaccine appropriate for use in children aged five to 11, as the government cut the isolation period required for positive cases, _AFP_ reports.

The announcements came as Wales followed Scotland in unveiling new post-Christmas coronavirus curbs, primarily around hospitality and large events, as the UK's devolved nations move at different speeds to surging Omicron variant cases.

Britain's Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) said it had approved the new age-appropriate Pfizer-BioNTech after finding it was “safe and effective” for children aged five to 11.

“We have carefully considered all the available data and reached the decision that there is robust evidence to support a positive benefit risk for children in this age group,” MHRA chief executive June Raine said in a statement.


----------



## ghazi52

*Global vaccine rollout*

*2021*



LocationPercent fully vaccinatedTotal dosesWorld49
9,097,104,632China84
2,795,716,000India43
1,435,195,841US61
506,313,935Brazil67
330,718,457Indonesia41
271,240,030Japan78
199,596,362Pakistan30
153,477,237Mexico56
148,689,393Vietnam57
148,198,862Germany70
148,010,358Russia46
146,163,749Bangladesh27
132,282,376UK69
132,121,605Turkey61
130,571,857France73
122,386,879Iran60
116,210,697Italy74
109,976,998Philippines44
107,277,506Thailand65
102,681,943South Korea83
102,272,231Spain81
86,237,508Argentina71
75,644,660Canada77
68,084,993Colombia55
63,992,507Malaysia78
57,305,127Egypt20
52,819,190Saudi Arabia65
50,477,457Morocco62
50,265,580Peru63
48,228,055Poland56
46,549,512Chile86
43,713,928Australia76
42,272,089Uzbekistan33
38,864,733Taiwan66
34,493,865Sri Lanka64
33,516,336Myanmar24
31,859,036Cambodia81
30,336,200Cuba85
30,090,996Venezuela40
30,049,714Ukraine31
28,296,720South Africa26
27,850,779Ecuador70
27,304,608Netherlands71
26,595,765United Arab Emirates91
22,406,584Nepal33
21,988,516Belgium76
21,451,272Portugal89
19,229,373Sweden73
17,517,091Kazakhstan45
17,453,484Greece67
17,100,487Israel64
16,665,409Austria71
16,323,415Romania41
15,796,163Czech Republic62
15,335,120Hungary62
15,074,636Mozambique18
14,408,516Nigeria2
14,149,682Iraq14
14,140,578Dominican Republic52
14,057,252Switzerland67
13,663,542Algeria13
12,545,356Rwanda37
12,316,233Denmark78
11,993,187Tunisia49
11,979,466Azerbaijan46
11,286,004Guatemala25
11,247,608Angola11
11,164,918Ethiopia1
10,894,936Hong Kong62
9,886,743Uganda3
9,763,030Kenya7
9,739,482Norway72
9,691,822Honduras43
9,589,064Bolivia38
9,556,929El Salvador64
9,553,791Singapore87
9,543,800Ireland77
9,510,367Finland74
9,489,226Jordan38
8,265,793Serbia47
8,239,799New Zealand75
8,143,384Nicaragua43
7,785,141Costa Rica68
7,756,348Ghana7
7,755,231Belarus34
7,708,200Turkmenistan52
7,580,976Zimbabwe21
7,222,341Uruguay77
6,959,931Kuwait74
6,942,690Paraguay41
6,833,614Tajikistan28
6,287,345Slovakia44
6,073,488Oman55
6,046,310Panama56
5,869,229Laos42
5,830,021Mongolia65
5,337,594Sudan3
5,251,235Afghanistan9
5,228,706Qatar76
5,182,058Ivory Coast6
4,812,235Croatia48
4,684,781Lebanon27
4,351,154Lithuania68
4,083,697Bulgaria28
3,682,460Palestinian Territories28
3,315,774Bahrain67
3,212,489Slovenia57
2,894,044Guinea7
2,770,451Libya12
2,664,009Latvia67
2,542,389Georgia29
2,495,435Tanzania2
2,431,769Togo12
2,377,399Albania36
2,316,606Senegal5
2,269,383Kyrgyzstan15
2,245,084Botswana42
2,137,289Mauritius71
2,036,896Mauritania15
1,843,386Benin11
1,773,592Moldova24
1,770,434Malawi3
1,764,634Syria4
1,753,522North Macedonia39
1,741,245Zambia6
1,669,400Kosovo44
1,666,176Armenia23
1,626,738Bosnia and Herzegovina22
1,553,874Cyprus68
1,541,159Estonia62
1,515,552Somalia5
1,504,914Trinidad and Tobago47
1,397,059Congo10
1,295,601Fiji67
1,267,045Jamaica19
1,199,076Timor-Leste40
1,195,990Bhutan72
1,154,843Mali2
1,057,653Burkina Faso3
1,053,330Malta84
1,052,035Luxembourg68
1,045,759Cameroon2
986,281Niger2
971,636Macau70
970,888Sierra Leone5
923,880Liberia15
880,313Central African Republic7
790,782Brunei87
790,506Maldives68
788,978Yemen1
786,027Guyana40
764,898Madagascar2
742,069Namibia13
736,133Iceland83
715,062Lesotho30
688,097Montenegro43
630,634Cape Verde46
571,130Gabon8
566,021Comoros28
527,119Papua New Guinea2
504,018Suriname38
488,364Equatorial Guinea14
452,666Belize49
424,634Guinea-Bissau1
413,938Eswatini26
399,616Chad0.4769
366,585Bahamas37
300,214Barbados50
298,361DR Congo0.1147
291,286Gambia9
276,276South Sudan2
268,640Samoa61
263,189Solomon Islands8
235,918Jersey76
202,739Haiti0.6247
194,341Seychelles79
183,472Isle of Man77
177,242Vanuatu16
152,711Sao Tome and Principe23
137,612Djibouti3
135,032Cayman Islands86
130,608Tonga53
130,236Antigua and Barbuda59
120,786Andorra65
115,709Bermuda74
112,695Gibraltar119
108,149Guernsey21
106,109Saint Lucia27
104,729Faroe Islands83
95,287Kiribati19
82,167Greenland67
78,500Grenada31
78,476Liechtenstein67
62,997St Vincent and the Grenadines24
61,198Dominica38
57,044Turks and Caicos Islands69
56,343Saint Kitts and Nevis48
54,868San Marino64
53,942Monaco59
49,980British Virgin Islands56
35,799Cook Islands71
25,339Anguilla61
20,284Nauru67
14,863Tuvalu49
12,114Saint Helena58
7,892Burundi0.0288
7,543Falkland Islands50
4,407Montserrat30
3,020Niue71
2,352Tokelau71
1,936Pitcairn100
94British Indian Ocean Territory0
0Eritrea0
0North Korea0
0South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands0
0Vatican0
0


This information is regularly updated but may not reflect the latest totals or vaccines administered for each location. Total vaccinations refers to the number of doses given, and may include booster doses in addition to those required for full vaccination. The definition of full vaccination varies by location and vaccine type and is subject to change over time. 

Full vaccination can refer to one dose of a one-shot vaccine, two doses of a two-dose vaccine, etc., or sometimes recovery from infection plus one dose of a vaccine. Definitions have not yet been updated to account for booster campaigns to control the spread of new variants.

Source: Our World in Data

Last updated: 30 December 2021, 12:48 GMT


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477210487897169920


----------



## ghazi52

*Covid cases top 300 million worldwide: AFP tally*

The total number of Covid-19 cases registered worldwide since the start of the pandemic have topped 300 million, according to an _AFP_ count based on official figures.

The figure stood at 300,042,439 cases at 15:45 GMT, including all the cases announced since the World Health Organisation office in China first reported the outbreak of the disease in late December 2019.

Over 13.5 million virus cases have been detected worldwide in the past week, a massive rise of 64 per cent over the previous seven days, averaging out at 1,938,395 new infections per day.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Location% fully vaccinatedTotal dosesWorld50
9,455,141,858China84
2,899,557,000India45
1,517,705,282US62
519,335,422Brazil67
335,742,922Indonesia42
286,963,578Japan79
201,259,462Pakistan33
162,115,885Vietnam57
160,033,187Germany71
153,899,268Mexico56
148,938,454Russia46
147,390,352Turkey61
136,281,040UK70
135,127,965Bangladesh27
132,282,376France74
126,736,410Iran62
122,153,249Italy75
115,492,102Philippines47
113,364,030South Korea84
106,910,694Thailand65
102,681,943Spain81
84,998,186Argentina73
79,722,026Canada78
71,315,287Colombia56
65,895,507Malaysia78
59,278,598Egypt23
58,836,189Saudi Arabia66
52,689,404Peru66
51,466,857Morocco62
50,804,376Poland56
48,215,692Chile87
45,041,534Australia77
44,086,608Uzbekistan33
39,808,447Myanmar28
36,388,358Taiwan69
35,306,926Sri Lanka64
34,186,959Cuba86
31,344,582Cambodia81
30,764,313Netherlands71
30,291,622Venezuela40
30,049,714Ukraine32
28,792,562South Africa27
28,296,823Ecuador71
27,566,331Nepal36
25,275,254United Arab Emirates92
22,856,527Belgium76
22,179,940Portugal90
19,872,031Sweden73
17,887,449Greece68
17,847,989Kazakhstan45
17,566,051Israel64
16,936,490Austria73
16,749,794Romania41
16,035,037Czech Republic62
16,012,615Mozambique20
15,480,413Nigeria2
15,252,779Hungary63
15,219,498Iraq14
14,577,185Dominican Republic52
14,211,317Switzerland67
14,177,368Rwanda42
13,447,741Algeria13
12,545,356Denmark80
12,451,953Tunisia51
12,376,388Angola12
12,099,891Singapore87
11,834,312Guatemala26
11,682,768Azerbaijan46
11,498,372Ethiopia1
10,956,131Kenya8
10,609,955Bolivia40
10,400,210Hong Kong62
10,233,794Norway72
10,046,271Finland75
9,963,908Ireland77
9,891,809Honduras43
9,871,482Uganda3
9,763,030El Salvador64
9,651,029Ghana8
8,848,172Belarus38
8,651,776New Zealand76
8,388,408Serbia47
8,290,461Jordan38
8,265,793Nicaragua45
7,980,576Costa Rica69
7,879,899Turkmenistan52
7,580,976Zimbabwe21
7,354,591Ivory Coast8
7,113,233Kuwait75
7,100,784Paraguay42
7,088,227Uruguay77
6,997,151Tajikistan30
6,605,225Slovakia48
6,307,995Oman56
6,118,018Panama57
6,072,508Laos42
5,830,021Mongolia65
5,369,265Qatar76
5,279,265Sudan3
5,251,235Afghanistan10
4,903,368Croatia53
4,832,185Lebanon28
4,570,269Lithuania68
4,243,152Bulgaria28
3,856,671Guinea10
3,409,297Palestinian Territories29
3,383,211Bahrain68
3,274,860Syria5
2,894,288Slovenia58
2,807,725Libya12
2,752,390Latvia68
2,621,742Georgia29
2,553,749Togo12
2,446,683Tanzania2
2,431,769Mauritania20
2,424,087Albania37
2,398,207Senegal6
2,360,122Kyrgyzstan15
2,292,871Botswana43
2,206,312Mauritius72
2,051,003Benin11
1,897,214Zambia7
1,896,642Malawi4
1,816,292Moldova25
1,797,147North Macedonia39
1,755,026Kosovo44
1,687,782Armenia24
1,668,198Cyprus69
1,595,454Bosnia and Herzegovina22
1,553,874Estonia62
1,524,742Somalia5
1,504,914Trinidad and Tobago48
1,435,282Congo10
1,295,601Fiji68
1,272,805Jamaica20
1,236,487Timor-Leste41
1,210,070Mali2
1,196,941Burkina Faso3
1,192,663Bhutan73
1,159,639Liberia19
1,146,910Malta85
1,128,125Luxembourg68
1,076,765Cameroon2
1,024,333Macau71
989,499Niger2
971,636Madagascar3
971,426Sierra Leone5
923,880Central African Republic7
855,775Maldives68
792,296Brunei87
790,506Yemen1
786,027Namibia13
749,624Iceland77
721,464Guyana37
718,219Lesotho30
688,097Montenegro44
640,239Cape Verde46
591,452Comoros28
581,547Gabon8
566,021Papua New Guinea2
510,910Suriname39
492,421Equatorial Guinea14
452,666Belize49
424,634Eswatini27
417,510Guinea-Bissau1
414,465Chad0.4769
366,585DR Congo0.1422
340,509Bahamas38
308,249Barbados50
299,968South Sudan2
288,900Gambia9
280,797Samoa61
263,189Solomon Islands9
246,124Jersey76
211,427Djibouti10
206,820Haiti0.6501
199,874Seychelles79
183,472Isle of Man77
182,162Vanuatu16
152,711Guernsey21
142,792Sao Tome and Principe23
137,612Tonga59
136,773Cayman Islands86
130,608Antigua and Barbuda60
121,415Andorra66
117,246Bermuda73
114,241Gibraltar119
108,577Saint Lucia27
105,945Kiribati31
104,560Faroe Islands83
99,594Greenland67
78,558Grenada31
78,476Liechtenstein67
64,609St Vincent and the Grenadines24
61,198Dominica40
59,332San Marino64
56,799Turks and Caicos Islands69
56,343Saint Kitts and Nevis48
55,590Monaco59
49,980British Virgin Islands56
35,799Cook Islands72
25,548Anguilla61
20,284Nauru67
14,863Tuvalu49
12,114Burundi0.0288
9,007Saint Helena58
7,892Falkland Islands50
4,407Montserrat30
3,020Niue71
2,352Tokelau71
1,936Pitcairn100
94



This information is regularly updated but may not reflect the latest totals or vaccines administered for each location. Total doses may include booster doses in addition to those required for full vaccination. The definition of full vaccination varies by location and vaccine type and is subject to change over time. 

Full vaccination can refer to a person receiving all required doses of a specific vaccine or sometimes recovery from infection plus one dose of a vaccine. Definitions have not yet been updated to account for booster campaigns to control the spread of new variants. Some locations may reach vaccination rates over 100%, such as Gibraltar, due to population estimates that are lower than the number of people who have now been vaccinated in that place.

Source: Our World in Data
Last updated: 10 January 2022, 16:27 GMT




Some countries have secured more vaccine doses than their populations need, while other lower-income countries are relying on a global plan known as Covax, which is seeking to ensure everyone in the world has access to a vaccine.

Of those countries that have moved on to booster campaigns, Chile, Denmark and Bahrain have currently vaccinated the highest proportion of people.


----------



## ghazi52

*Omicron especially dangerous for unvaccinated: WHO*

The Omicron variant of Covid-19 is dangerous, and especially so for those who have not been vaccinated against the disease, the World Health Organization said.

“While Omicron causes less severe disease than Delta, it remains a dangerous virus, particularly for those who are unvaccinated,” WHO chief Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus told a press conference.


----------



## ghazi52

*Germany recommends booster shots for all those ages 12-17*
From Nadine Schmidt in Berlin








13 January 2022, 

Berlin: Karl Lauterbach (SPD), Federal Minister of Health, speaks during the three-day debate on the policies of the traffic light coalition in the Bundestag, Berlin, Germany on 13 January 2022. (Kay Nietfeld/dpa/Getty Images)

Germany's vaccine advisory committee — known as STIKO — has recommended Covid-19 booster shoots for all children and teenagers between the ages of 12 and 17, as the country recorded its highest single daily surge in infections on Thursday. 

In a written statement, the committee recommended the booster shots administered are an mRNA vaccine from Pfizer/BioNTech. Booster shots should be administered three months after the last vaccine dose at the earliest, STIKO added. 

In August, STIKO recommended all children and teenagers aged 12-17 to be vaccinated with a Covid-19 vaccine.

On Thursday, German health minister and epidemiologist Karl Lauterbach urged German lawmakers in parliament to support a key vote on whether to introduce a general vaccine mandate by the end of March or else the country ''would never be able to end the pandemic.''


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Do existing vaccines offer protection against Omicron?*

While protection against Omicron may wane a few months after receiving two shots of a vaccine, multiple studies showed that getting a booster dose produces antibodies capable of fighting the new variant.

Early findings from a real-world analysis suggested that the risk of catching Omicron was "significantly reduced following a booster vaccine", Head of Immunisation at the UK Health Security Agency Dr Mary Ramsay said.

"Two doses of AstraZeneca or Pfizer-BioNTech vaccines provided much lower levels of protection against symptomatic infection compared with what they provide against Delta.

"However, when boosted with a dose of Pfizer vaccine, there was around 70pc protection against symptomatic infection for people who initially received AstraZeneca, and around 75pc protection for those who received Pfizer," according to a _Reuters_ report.

Studies conducted later also pointed to the same conclusion — booster doses offer protection against Omicron.
Danish researchers found that vaccine effectiveness for those who had received a shot of Pfizer or Moderna was re-established when they were given a booster dose of the Pfizer vaccine.

Research carried out by the pharmaceutical companies themselves has also shown encouraging results. Pfizer said a three-course shot of its vaccine was able to neutralise the Omicron variant in a lab test. Its CEO also said that the company is working on an Omicron-specific vaccine that will be ready by March.

Moderna said a booster dose of its vaccine appeared to be effective against Omicron, adding that it "boosts neutralising antibody levels 37-fold higher than pre-boost levels".

A study by the University of Oxford, while supporting a third dose of AstraZeneca's vaccine, concluded it had boosted neutralisation levels.

However, research on more doses of Chinese vaccines — Sinopharm and SinoVac — has not been as encouraging.
A joint study conducted by the University of Hong Kong and the Chinese University of Hong Kong showed that "third dose of [SinoVac] given to those who received two previous doses of [SinoVac] does not provide adequate levels of protective antibody."

Researchers from Shanghai Jiao Tong University and a Shanghai-based lab specialising in respiratory infectious diseases found that Sinopharm's vaccine had "significantly lower" neutralising activity against the Omicron variant although they added the vaccine's efficacy against Omicron remained unclear.

A later study suggested that a protein-based vaccine produced by Sinopharm "significantly improved the immune responses against various Sars-CoV-2 strains, including Omicron" when administered after two doses of the original vaccine.

Other treatments are also available this time around. The US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved two anti-viral pills — from Pfizer and Merck — that could be an important tool against Omicron.
Both companies said they expect their pills to be effective against the new variant.


----------



## ghazi52

*Austria eyes raising age for compulsory coronavirus jabs to 18*

Austria’s government has proposed setting the minimum age for mandatory vaccinations against Covid-19 at 18 and rolling out the programme in stages from February 1, seeking to build broad consensus for the disputed step.

The conservative-led government had said last month it intended the mandate to apply to all people aged 14 and up, the first European Union country to make vaccinations compulsory for the general population.








A seven-year-old girl receives a dose of the vaccine at a coronavirus disease vaccination centre for children, in Tulln, Austria on December 1, 2021. — Reuters/File

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...awn.com/news/1669796&display=popup&ref=plugin


----------



## ghazi52

*Covid programme delivers 1bn doses to poorer countries: WHO*

The World Health Organisation has said that a UN-backed programme shipping coronavirus vaccines to many poor countries has now delivered 1 billion doses, but that milestone is only a reminder of the work that remains after hoarding and stockpiling in rich countries, _AP_ reports.
A shipment of 1.1 million Covid-19 vaccine doses to Rwanda on Saturday included the billionth dose supplied via the Covax programme, the UN health agency said.

WHO has long criticised the unequal distribution of vaccines and called for manufacturers and other countries to prioritize Covax. It said that, as of Thursday, 36 of its 194 member countries had vaccinated less than 10 per cent of their population and 88 had vaccinated less than 40pc.


----------



## ghazi52

*Billionaire's Covid vaccine plant opens in South Africa*


Vumani Mkhize
BBC News, Cape Town







The president (L) and biotech billionaire (R) together during the inauguration ceremony

South Africa’s President Cyril Ramaphosa has opened a new manufacturing plant which will be the first in Africa to produce Covid-19 vaccines from start to finish.

The Nant-SA facility in Cape Town was an initiative by the US-based, South African-born biotech billionaire Dr Patrick Soon-Shiong.

It aims to start producing the vaccines within a year and to make a billion doses annually by 2025.

South Africa has two other facilities which produce vaccines from semi-finished batches.

At the opening Mr Ramaphosa said Africa should no longer be the last in line to access vaccines and would in future not have to beg for vaccines.


----------



## ghazi52

Pfizer-BioNTech begin Omicron vaccine trial​Pfizer and BioNTech have begun enrollment for a clinical trial to test the safety and immune response of their Omicron-specific Covid-19 vaccine in adults aged up to 55, the companies said in a statement.

Pfizer's CEO Albert Bourla previously said at a conference that the pharmaceutical giant could be ready to file for regulatory approval of the shot by March.

The company's head of vaccine research Kathrin Jansen said in a statement that while current data showed that boosters against the original Covid strain continued to protect against severe outcomes with Omicron, the company was acting out of caution.

“We recognise the need to be prepared in the event this protection wanes over time and to potentially help address Omicron and new variants in the future,” she said.


----------



## ghazi52

*WASHINGTON: The United States has shipped 400 million COVID-19 vaccine doses to countries in need as part of its earlier pledge to donate more than 1.1 billion doses to low-income countries, a White House spokesman said on Twitter, confirming a CNN report.*

The latest batch includes 3.2 million doses of Pfizer Inc and BioNTech's vaccine to Bangladesh and 4.7 million doses to Pakistan, CNN reported on Wednesday, citing a White House official.

The Biden administration had previously vowed to donate a second tranche of 500 million doses to the COVAX global vaccine sharing program, raising its total pledge to more than 1.1 billion COVID vaccine doses, with the latest batch expected to start shipping this month.

Global health experts have said at least 5 billion to 6 billion doses are needed by poorer countries to help protect them against the novel coronavirus amid the ongoing pandemic.

Overall, the COVAX facility, backed by the World Health Organization and the Global Alliance for Vaccines and Immunization, has delivered more than a billion doses to 144 countries and aims to achieve 70% COVID-19 immunization coverage by mid-2022.

Health experts have criticized rich countries for not doing enough, singling out the United States in particular for pushing booster shots for fully vaccinated Americans while much of the world's population still lacks access to vaccines.

Experts and leaders from developing nations have also warned that vaccine hoarding by wealthy nations could lead to new coronavirus variants.

"Four hundred million doses is more than every country, and is on top of expanding manufacturing, working with companies to get their vaccines out to the most vulnerable, and getting shots in arms," White House spokesman Kevin Munoz tweeted in response to the CNN report. "The work is far from over, and the US will continue to lead this effort."

The White House COVID Response Team is scheduled to hold a news briefing at 11 a.m. (1600 GMT), and is expected to announce its updated shipments, CNN said.


----------



## ghazi52

Sweden decides against recommending Covid vaccines for kids aged 5-12​Sweden has decided against recommending Covid vaccines for kids aged 5-11, the Health Agency said today, arguing that the benefits did not outweigh the risks.

“With the knowledge, we have today, with a low risk for serious disease for kids, we don't see any clear benefit with vaccinating them,” _Reuters_ quotes Health Agency official Britta Bjorkholm as saying.

She added that the decision could be revisited if the research changed or if a new variant changed the pandemic. Kids in high-risk groups can already get the vaccine.






This file photo shows a 13-year-old girl receiving a Covid-19 vaccine in Estonia. —AP


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487349798902530049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487340235335913472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487238950427279362


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487375527254056960


----------



## ghazi52

Qatar approves Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine for children aged 5-11 years.​
The Qatari Ministry of Health approved the Pfizer-BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine for children aged five to 11 years, it said on Sunday...

In November, Gulf states Bahrain and Saudi Arabia approved the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine for emergency use for children in the same age category, according to _Reuters_.


----------



## ghazi52

US grants full approval to Moderna's Covid vaccine in adults​The US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has given full approval to Moderna Inc's Covid-19 vaccine for people age 18 and older, making it the second fully approved vaccine for the virus, reports _Reuters_.

The Moderna vaccine has been authorised for emergency use in the United States since December 2020, and will now be sold under the brand name Spikevax.

“The public can be assured that Spikevax meets the FDA's high standards for safety, effectiveness and manufacturing quality required of any vaccine approved for use in the United States,” Acting FDA Commissioner Dr Janet Woodcock said in a statement.


----------



## ghazi52

...
Nigeria receives 2m doses of J&J Covid vaccine from EU countries.​Nigeria has received two million doses of the Johnson & Johnson Covid-19 vaccine from Finland, Greece and Slovenia, with more EU donations set to arrive in the coming weeks, government officials said.

The delivery is part of a donation pledge by the European Union to African countries via the Covax initiative launched by the World Health Organisation in 2020 to distribute vaccines to some of the world's poorest people.

Samuel Isopi, Nigeria's ambassador to the European Union, said more doses would arrive in the coming weeks.
.


----------



## ghazi52

Indonesia starts testing homegrown Covid-19 vaccine on humans..​Indonesia began testing a homegrown Covid-19 vaccine on humans after getting the green light from the drug regulator as the country faces a rising wave of virus cases.

Research on the “Merah Putih” (Red White) vaccine — named after the colours of the Indonesian national flag — is led by Airlangga University and Biotis Pharmaceutical Indonesia, _AFP_ reports.

The project has suffered delays since starting in 2020, but authorities are now hoping to authorise its use by the middle of 2022 if the trials are successful.

Health minister Budi Gunadi Sadikin said the drug, set to be rolled out in the latter stages of Indonesia's vaccination campaign, could be donated to other nations, as a booster jab or as a vaccine for children aged three to six.


----------



## ghazi52

New Zealand, Australia vaccination mandates protests gain in numbers,​Days-long rallies against Covid-19 vaccination mandates have picked up in numbers in New Zealand and Australia with protesters blocking roads and disrupting life in the countries' capitals, _Reuters_ reports.

About 10,000 protesters have gathered at Canberra's major showgrounds, forcing the cancellation of a popular charity book fair, bringing traffic to a standstill and blocking roads in the Australian capital. Police said three people were arrested, but overall the crowd was "well behaved".

In New Zealand's Wellington, hundreds of demonstrators gathered near the distinctive "Beehive" parliament for a fifth day despite drenching rain.

..


----------



## ghazi52

South Africa changes Covid vaccination rules to try to boost uptake​South Africa has changed its Covid-19 vaccination rules in an effort to encourage more people to get jabs, health authorities have said.


The government is shortening the interval between the first and second doses of the Pfizer vaccine from 42 to 21 days and will allow people who have received two doses of Pfizer to get a booster dose three months after their second shot as opposed to six months previously, reports _Reuter_s.


It will also offer the option of mixing and matching booster jabs, with adults who were given one dose of Johnson & Johnson’s (J&J) vaccine being offered either a J&J or Pfizer booster two months after their J&J shot. Adults who received two doses of Pfizer will be allowed J&J as well as Pfizer as a third dose.


----------



## ghazi52

Cambodia vaccinates children aged 3 to 5 against Covid-19..​
Cambodia started vaccinating children as young as three against Covid-19, becoming one of the first countries to cover the age group of those below five.

The Southeast Asian nation has vaccinated more than 90 per cent of its population of 16 million, for one of the highest rates in the region, official data shows. In January, it started rolling out a fourth dose for high-risk groups, _Reuters_ reports.

The inoculation drive for toddlers began in the capital of Phnom Penh, with hundreds of people queueing outside clinics where medical staff in personal protection gear gave doses to teary-eyed or wailing children.









A young girl held by her mother pushes a shaft of a needle as she receives a first dose of Sinovac's Covie-19 vaccine at a health centre outside Phnom Penh, Cambodia on Feb 23. — AP


----------



## ghazi52

.
Florida breaks with CDC, recommends no vaccine for children​Florida's top health official said on Monday the state would recommend against the Covid-19 vaccine for healthy children, breaking with guidance from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

In announcing the move during press briefing convened by Florida Governor Ron DeSantis, the state's surgeon general Dr. Joseph Lapado cited studies that showed few Covid fatalities among healthy children and elevated risk among young boys receiving the vaccine of side effects such as myocarditis.

"The Florida Department of Health is going to be first state to officially recommend against the use of Covid-19 vaccines for healthy children," Lapado said during the more than 90-minute panel discussion....
....


----------



## ghazi52

...,.,
England to roll out fourth Covid shot: NHS​England will begin rolling out its fourth coronavirus vaccine shot this week, the National Health Service (NHS) has announced, with millions of the country's most vulnerable people being offered jabs, _AFP_ reports.

The latest booster shot will be made available to care home residents, people aged over 75 and the immunosuppressed. Around five million people are expected to be offered the job, and 600,000 are being invited to book their appointments next week, according to the NHS.

“Our phenomenal vaccination programme has saved countless lives and built a wall of defence which has allowed us to learn to live with Covid,” Health and Social Care Secretary Sajid Javid said: “Following the massive success of the rollout so far, we are now offering over-75s and the most vulnerable a spring booster dose to top up their protection against this virus.”

Cases are soaring once again across Britain due to a rampant Omicron variant, with around 1 in 20 people currently infected. Hospitalisations are once again rising, but the number of people in high-dependency care remains low.
.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

./,
Moderna says infant Covid-19 vaccine succeeded in trial​US biotech firm Moderna has said it is pursuing regulatory approval for its Covid vaccine in children aged six months to six years after the two-shot regimen was found to be safe and produced a strong immune response.

Specifically, two doses of 25 micrograms given to this age group generated similar levels of antibodies to two doses of 100 micrograms given to young people aged 18-25, indicating there would be similar levels of protection, according to an _AFP_ report.

The results “are good news for parents of children under six years of age”, said CEO Stephane Bancel in a statement....

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Man in Germany gets 90 Covid-19 shots to sell forged passes​A 60-year-old man allegedly had himself vaccinated against Covid-19 dozens of times in Germany in order to sell forged vaccination cards with real vaccine batch numbers to people not wanting to get vaccinated themselves, _AP_ reports.

The man from the eastern German city of Magdeburg, whose name was not released in line with German privacy rules, is said to have received up to 90 shots against Covid-19 at vaccination centres in the eastern state of Saxony for months until criminal police caught him earlier this month, the German news agency _DPA_ reported today.

The suspect was not detained but is under investigation for unauthorized issuance of vaccination cards and document forgery, the wire service added.

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*US ready to deliver millions of Covid vaccines to youngest children*

AFP 
09 Jun, 2022

WASHINGTON: The White House on Thursday said it had an operational plan to deliver 10 million doses of Covid vaccine for the nation’s youngest children by June 20, pending clearance by regulators.

The Food and Drug Administration will convene a panel of experts on June 15 to weigh recommending the Pfizer vaccine for children aged six months through four years given in three doses, and Moderna’s vaccine for those aged six months through five years given in two shots.

Both appear safe and effective, according to results announced by the companies, though the FDA’s independent analysis of the data should be posted in a few days’ time.

Children under five are the only age group not yet eligible for immunization against Covid in most countries, a source of concern for many parents. FDA authorization is widely considered the global gold standard.

Severe disease from Covid is very rare among under-fives but can occur, with 482 US deaths in this age group since the start of the pandemic, or about 0.1 percent of all deaths, according to official data.

Children can also contract a rare post-viral condition called multisystem inflammatory syndrome in children (MIS-C), which has affected some 8,525 US children and killed 69.

Like adults, some children who get Covid may go on to develop long Covid, with new, ongoing or returning symptoms, including brain fog and fatigue.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
US medical panel recommends Moderna Covid vaccine for youngest children​AFP
16 Jun, 2022







*WASHINGTON: A US panel of medical experts convened by the Food and Drug Administration voted unanimously Wednesday to recommend the Moderna Covid-19 vaccine for use in children aged six months through five years.*

"This recommendation does fill a significant unmet need for a really ignored younger population," said Michael Nelson, a professor of medicine at the University of Virginia and one of the 21 experts who said the benefits of the vaccine outweighed the risks.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
US medical panel recommends Pfizer Covid vaccine for youngest children: livestream​
AFP 
16 Jun, 2022








*WASHINGTON: A US panel of medical experts convened by the Food and Drug Administration on Wednesday recommended the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine for use in children aged six months through four years.*

"I'm really pleased that we've reached this kind of milestone," said Ofer Levy, an infectious disease physician at Boston Children's Hospital who was among 21 experts that unanimously agreed the vaccine should receive an emergency use authorization.


----------

